#ubuntu-no 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<Kagee> er det mulig, via f.eks imagemagick, å finne det største kvadratet av hvite pixler i en png, og så (antagelig mulig via imagemagick) scale og lime inn en annen png der?
<Kagee> det er snakk om å lime inn ei kompassmål på et generert kart
<Berge> Ikke med imagemagick, tror jeg.
<Berge> Med mindre den har noen veldig obskure features.
<Berge> Dvs, skalere og lime inn PNGer kan den.
<Kagee> ja. det er jeg nesten klar over
<Kagee> men de hvite områdene (uutforsket område) flyttes og resizes etterhvert som minecraftkartet genereres :P
<Berge> Bruk GD?
<Berge> Og et favorittspråk.
<xt> Nynorsk!
<Berge> (=
<Sakarias> hirr... nynorsk som programmeringsspråk?
<jo-erlend> noen som kan komme på en årsak til at noen alltid får sånne ekstra dingser på bokstavene sine, som for eksempel ö når de skriver o, etc? 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: keyboard layout?
<jo-erlend> ja, men jeg tror det er riktig. 
<geirha> Kan hende alt gr eller lignende henger igjen ... kanskje grunnet et gammelt colauhell?
<jo-erlend> det høres nesten sånn ut, men..
<Berge> Da får du jo œ-ligatur og sånt.
<geirha> Men de der er vel forskjellige fra tastaturoppsett til tastaturoppsett.
<jo-erlend> nå kom det plutselig frem at det bare gjelder en VM.. 
<geirha> Ah, det vi kaller en !b1 i #bash.
<Berge> ?
<jo-erlend> geirha? 
<geirha> < greybot> bashphorism 1: the questioner's first description of the problem/question will be misleading.
<jo-erlend> ah, ja, det.. 
<geirha> < greybot> bashphorism 2: The questioner will keep changing the question until it drives the helpers in the channel insane.
<geirha> Desverre svært vanlig.
<Berge> geirha: Ah, ja.
<jo-erlend> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-01
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis jeg ikke hadde noen fra før, så våknet jeg i hvertfall til en veldig god grunn til å kutte båndene til Facebook idag. "semi-gnosterne" overbeviste meg fullstendig. Men jeg trenger litt hjelp, for det grensesnittet er jo totalt verdiløst. Hva gjør jeg for å avslutte den faenskapen?
<Sakarias> http://www.facebook.com/help/?search=i%20want%20to%20permanently%20delete%20my%20account
<Berge> Hva er semi-gnosterne?
<Berge> Eventuelt hva.
<jo-erlend> det er et veldig godt spørsmål. 
<Berge> Vel, de eller den overbeviste jo deg om noe (-:
<jo-erlend> ja, om at jeg hadde fått nok av facebook. 
<Berge> Ja. SÃ¥ du har i alle fall et visst begrep om hva disse semi-gnosterne er.
<Berge> Skulle man tro.
<Berge> Har de noe med gnostisismen å gjøre?
<jo-erlend> jeg aner ikke. Jeg antok at det kanskje kunne ha noe med ignostisisme å gjøre, men jeg reagerte altså med å lete etter en plugg jeg kan nappe ut. 
<Berge> Er dette noen som har tatt kontakt med deg på Facebook?
<Berge> Jeg har absolutt ingen anelse om hva du prater om. (-: (Jeg er ikke på Facebook.)
<Sakarias> har facebook konto, men skjønner heller ikke hva "semi-gnosterne" er for noe
<jo-erlend> det er et uttrykk folk bruker når de har lyst til å høres inkelekellelle ut. 
<Berge> Da feiler de antagelig. Og det kan ikke være veldig utbredt, siden det ikke finnes googletreff på uttrykket (-:
<jo-erlend> facebook er et sosialt nettverk. Det er liksom meningen at ting skal oppsøke deg, så du slipper. Det er liksom det som er problemet.. Det gjør svadaen varmesøkende.
<jo-erlend> «Note: Even after you deactivate, your friends can still invite you to events, tag you in photos, or ask you to join groups. If you opt out, you will NOT receive these email invitations and notifications from your friends.» <-- Du slipper altså aldri ut. Du kan bare velge å ignorere at du fremdeles er inne, hvis du ikke liker det.
<xt> jo-erlend: som resten av nettet, folk kan jo alltid skrive om deg kva dei vil :)
<citoyen> Du kan vel slette kontoen i stedet for å deaktivere den
<jo-erlend> citoyen, hvordan gjør jeg det?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: jeg g deg link på det i sekstiden i morges
<Sakarias> ga*
<Sakarias> (06:15:03) < Sakarias> http://www.facebook.com/help/?search=i%20want%20to%20permanently%20delete%20my%20account
<citoyen> Hvem er det som leser linker i sekstiden om morgenen :P
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det gjorde du ikke? 
<jo-erlend> åh, der ja.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: gjorde jeg vel
<xt> citoyen: sjølv om dei vert pasta kl 6 står du fritt til å lese dei ved seinare høve veit du :)
<citoyen> xt: Da har jo kanalen scrollet videre :P
<xt> backlog - how does it work !
 * citoyen leser sjelden backlogs i åpne kanaler
<xt> men ja, enig.
<citoyen> men nå tar jeg lunsj
<xt> lunsjen er ikkje klar her :((
<Berge> Hey, URLen fra Sakarias var i den synlige delen av bufferet da jeg begynte å kommentere!
<xt> hehe ja, ingen linjer før kl 10
<jo-erlend> jeg beholder meldinger om quit, part, join, nick, etc. maneatingduck tok jo litt av på det der. 
 * xt har dynamisk filter, kan vise dei om eg vil :)
<xt> og viser om nokon som akkurat sa noko stikk avgåarde
<jo-erlend> hva... Hva betyr den siste meldingen for noe?
<Berge> xt: Dynamisk!
<Berge> xt: Dette høres ut som weechat!
<xt> yes!
<xt> Berge: of course
<Kagee> hvis jeg sier noe å quitter, så får du se quitmeldinga, men ikke om jeg holder kjeft en time før ?
<xt> Berge: er ein misjonær så er ein misjonær
<xt> Kagee: korrekt
<Kagee> nå fikk jeg lyst til å teste weechat...
<Berge> xt: hihi
<xt> Kagee, og den støtter 256 farger!!!!!!!!!
<jo-erlend> åh. Det var en litt alright løsning. 
<Berge> haha
<jo-erlend> :)
<Berge> Jeg lurer på om jeg skal gidde å bytte til weechat en dag.
<xt> Berge: masa på author jamnt i 6 mnd
<xt> så kom patchen
<Berge> fnisi
<Berge> Fri programvare er greier.
<xt> http://weechat.org/media/images/screenshots/medium/weechat_2011-01-19_joedeuce.png
<xt> pølsebod/juletre!
<Berge> Har den innebygget nickcolor?
<xt> ja
<xt> og med 256 farger gir det faktisk mening
<xt> om du ser etter så farger den også nick i chat-området
<Berge> Jeg vil ha nickcolor som optimaliserer på at like lang nick ikke får samme farge.
<xt> er ingen som har samme farge i SS :)
<xt> hm, jo cy og spb ?
<xt> it's a hash - collisions will occur
<Berge> Men hvordan gjør den dette med farger? Det er begrenset antall farger i ANSI.
<xt> hm?
<xt> 256-patchen er litt ny, så er ikkje noko defaultinstillinger for det
<xt> men du setter opp kva farger du vil bruke
<Berge> Altså, terminalen kan ikke vise mer enn 32 forskjellige farger eller hva det er.
<xt> joda
<xt> dinosaur du da
<Berge> (=
<Berge> sur du då
<Berge> Aha, man har fått mer moderne terminaler.
<Berge> I.. 2009!
<jo-erlend> hehe
<xt> Berge: http://hveem.no/ss/256screen.png
 * xt ser mer enn 32
<Berge> Jah.
<xt> min ser omtrent slik ut, litt endra siden den gang: http://hveem.no/ss/wee256theme.png
<Kagee> fæl font
<xt> jau, det der var teke på ein winboks
<jo-erlend> synes ikke at den fonten var så ille?
<xt> Berge: det kuleste i weechaten min er at når eg går away så videresender den higlights og privmsg via jabber til mobilen min
<xt> luv it.
<xt> og den er tovegs, så eg kan svare
<Berge> Det vil jeg jo ikke.
<Berge> Jeg forsøkte å ha pushepost på telefonen en time.
<Berge> Det er grenser for hvor forstyrret jeg vil være (-:
<Sakarias> hehe... hadde også jobbepost på mobilen, ente bare med å slå av lyden på mobilen
<citoyen> Berge: Pushepost er bare plagsomt. Jeg har satt opp min telefon til å sjekke mail en gang i døgnet.
<Berge> Jeg slo det helt av.
<citoyen> Utover det oppdaterer jeg når det passer meg 
<Berge> Jeg kan sjekke den manuelt om jeg vil.
<citoyen> Jeg synes det er greit å ha autosjekk på en gang i døgnet, for å få inn kalenderavtaler og sånt
<molven> Eg har fjerna epost heilt frå telefonen. Mykje greiare å dra opp ein termina for epostsjekking.
<citoyen> Jeg leser gjerne mail når jeg sitter på buss/bane og ikke har noe bedre å gjøre
<molven> DÃ¥ har eg mutt i ein terminalemulator med SSH-teknologi
<xt> de får for mykje epost :)
<Sakarias> i 2010, så mottok jeg 2240 epost, som ikke har blitt sortert ut i mapper
<xt> det hørest bra ut
<citoyen> Har selvsagt ssh-klient på telefonen, men mutt snakker så dårlig med exchangeserveren på jobb
<xt> citoyen: imap
<citoyen> imap løser mailbiten, men ikke kalenderbiten
<citoyen> jeg liker å kunne akseptere eller avvise møteforespørsler via telefonen
<citoyen> Den innebygde mailklienten funker fint, inkludert møtehåndtering. Så da ser jeg ikke noe poeng i å hoppe gjennom brennende ringer for å kunne bruke ssh i stedet :)
<jo-erlend> pushmail er fint det. Spesielt hvis du er avhengig av å få epost litt raskt. Da sparer du endel strøm. Nokså mye faktisk.
<Berge> Strøm?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> det er ikke uvesentlig når du snakker om mobile enheter.
<Berge> Det gjør jeg jo ikke.
<Berge> Om jeg vil lese epost på telefonen, slår jeg på enten wifi eller GRPS/EDGE/3G/HSDPA/whatnot-mobiltrafikknappen, og initierer en pull.
<Berge> Når jeg ikke vil lese epost, er disse strømkrevende radioene avslått.
<Berge> Hvordan kan jeg spare mer strøm ved å ha mobildata alltid påslått?
<xt> han meinte samanlikna med pull
<xt> om ein puller ofte.
<xt> automatisk.
<jo-erlend> jeg gjorde jo et poeng av å si at det var forutsatt at du hadde behov for å sjekke mailen veldig ofte.
<Berge> Jeg har ikke. Det var poenget mitt. (-:
<Berge> Dvs, jeg sjekker den ofte nok som det er.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er helt greit at postmannen ringer på når han leverer posten. Hvis vi nå bare får avisbudene til å sette på kaffen om morgenen, så begynner det å bli bra.
<Berge> maneatingduck: Fint om du fikser klienten eller linjen din, det er mye støy når klienten faller ut og inn her.
<xt> Berge: kanskje du burde fikse din til å filtrere? 
<xt> trommelyd.no
<Berge> xt: Symptomplastring heller enn problemløsing, eh?
<xt> Berge: har allerede lurt ein brukar over på weechat i dag (hei si-m1), kan godt gå for 2
<Berge> xt: fnis
<si-m1> hihi
<Berge> xt: Jeg får ta det neste gang jeg må støvle, som er ganske snart.
<si-m1> bare jobbe noen timer med å fjerne alle syredefaults så blir den ganske koselig
<Berge> xt: Kan jeg misbruke den som irssi?
<xt> kva betyr det?
<Berge> Altså: Er standardene som irssi
<Berge> ?
<si-m1> nei
<xt> nei, dei er betre :)
<Berge> Det blir jo litt hat.
<si-m1> de er helt på syre
<xt> Berge: du får starte med si-m1 sin konfig
<Sakarias> Surrer weechat selv nå, med irssi som proxy :P
<si-m1> hihi
<xt> Sakarias: jepp, begynte med det sjølv
<xt> til eg var happy
<Berge> haha
<si-m1> yes.. har vel noen configfiler by now som er ganske likt irssi
<Sakarias> så langt så er det masse grellefarger jeg må fjerne
<si-m1> jess.. fargene er helt forjævlig
<si-m1> virker som det bare er gått inn for å aldri ha to konfigurerbart farget tekst ved siden av hverandre
<xt> ♥ farger ♥
<Sakarias> si-m1: gjerne send over fargekomboen din :P
<geirha> La meg gjette, hjertene blir røde? :P
<Sakarias> de er rimelig hvite her
<si-m1> he he
<xt> geirha: heh, nei, ingen slike farger
<xt> all tekst er grå, utenom nick som er nevnt
<xt> du er litt sånn..rosaish?
<geirha> *rødme*
<xt> sorry er ikkje jente, kan ikkje namn på farger :)
<Sakarias> xt: du kan navn på farger, bare ikke de millioner med nyanser som finnes :P
<xt> ja, som oransj og sånn
<xt> kompliserte saker
<Sakarias> blått er blått til det blir lilla osv osv :P
<si-m1> kan navn på alle fargene som stod på c64-tastaturet
<si-m1> magenta og slikt
<Sakarias> si-m1: avansert du :P
<si-m1> cyan!
<xt> aqua?
<Sakarias> vann? :P
<xt> nei, musikk
<molven> Folk på gjerne dele weechat-konfigurasjonsfiler med seg, altså
<si-m1> http://h4x.no/weechat.conf
<Sakarias> You don't have permission to access /weechat.conf on this server.
<si-m1> slik
<si-m1> den er litt irssi-aktig, men har ikke giddi å fjerne hele fargekalaset ennå
<Sakarias> :)
<xt> si-m1: er vel neppe nok med den fila?
<xt> eller er det?
<Sakarias> for farger ser det ut til å være korrekt fil
<kjes> Sakarias: har du weechat oppe nå?
<Sakarias> kjes: ja
<kjes> da tar jeg med bananen min og kommer!
<si-m1> tror det holder for det meste ja
<xt> den fucker jo opp keybindings òg!
<xt> hehe
<si-m1> fikser mener du vel
<si-m1> hehe
<xt> bah!
<kjes1> hmm
<xt> kres1
<kjes1> fnis1
<kjes> *lage activity på egenhånd*
<Malin_> noen som veit om det er mulig å kjøre programmer via wine gjennom x2go?
<SlimG> Noen som har en fin guide til hvordan jeg setter opp exim4 som MTA (kun utgående) mot en smarthost med TLS+LOGIN? har gått meg vill i en skog av dokumentasjon
<SlimG> uten autentisering går greit
<Berge> http://freerelay.err.no/setup-exim
<SlimG> Herlig, takk Berge 
<SlimG> Så var det bare å finne ut hvordan disse nøklene skal hentes/genereres
<Kagee> jeg har min exim4 fint fungerende mot gmail, men det var antagelig ikke det du mente
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det bør ikke være noe proble,.
<Sakarias> Kagee: bruker du TLS+LOGIN mot gmail da?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, nei :) men spotify startet i alle fall ikke opp når jeg prøvde
<Kagee> Sakarias: husker ikke :-S
<Kagee> gmail krever både ssl og autentifikasjon
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hvilken feilmelding fikk du? 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg skal undersøke :)
<Malin_> får denne: http://pastebin.com/m5qwTVPF
<Malin_> men det er ingen feilmelding. Ser for meg at jeg må kjøre x2go fra terminal, for å se om jeg får noe mer
<Malin_> ah.. ser ut som spotify kjører, men får ikke opp gui-et...
<Kagee> Malin_: spotify er ikke minimert eller noe slik ?
<Malin_> ah.. det kan tenkes :)
<Malin_> jeg får logge inn på hele skrivebordet og sjekke :)
<Malin_> Kagee, ser ikke ut som den er minimert
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde noe liknende med spotify, men det var ikke med x2go. 
<jo-erlend> jeg husker ikke helt hva problemet var, men det var enkelt å finne da jeg så feilmeldingene. 
<Malin_> ah... nei, men om jeg starter opp spotify når jeg starter selve desktoppen på serveren, da starter den med den innloggingssaken
<jo-erlend> Malin_, og ellers?
<jo-erlend> ...starter den ikke? Hva med feilmeldingene? Hva får du?
<Malin_> jeg kan godt poste det jeg får ut av den, når jeg starter den inne i desktop
<Malin_> men da får jeg innlogging
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke... Se på feilmeldingene du får når du får feil resultat, ikke når du får riktig resultat.
<Malin_> dette får jeg når ting går galt: http://pastebin.com/ffAYgzZ0
<Malin_> og det er altså når en kjører det via x2go
<Malin_> så hvordan jeg kan få ut noe mer feilmeldinger enn det, er jeg ikke sikker på gitt
<Malin_> om det kan regnes som feilmelding da
<Malin_> kan jo sjekke instillingene i x2go så klart da
<Malin_> ser faktisk ut til at spotify-prosessen som kjører via x2go ligger å kjører i bakgrunnen på et vis, i følge htop
<jo-erlend> Malin_, feilmeldingene fra spotify eller wine, ikke x2go. x2go er trolig irrelevant i denne sammenhengen.
<Malin_> men hvordan henter jeg ut feilmeldinga fra wine når jeg starter wine via x2go?
<jo-erlend> tja. Hvilken kommando er det du kjører?
<Malin_> denne: wine /home/malin-server/wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Spotify/spotify.exe
<Malin_> altså i x2go, står det singel application
<Malin_> og den kommandoen i vinduet til høyre
<jo-erlend> ok. Prøv å legge til > /home/malin-server/spotify-output.txt eller noe sånt. Det bør funke, men jeg har aldri prøvd det, tror jeg.
<Malin_> slik at kommandoen blir: wine /home/malin-server/wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Spotify/spotify.exe > /home/malin-server/spotify-output.txt
<Malin_> ?
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<Malin_> :)
 * Malin_ tester
<Malin_> ser ut som jeg må opprette tekst-fila manuelt, da det ikke har dukket opp noen fil enda
<jo-erlend> nei, du behøver ikke å opprette den manuelt.
<jo-erlend> skjer det ingenting?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, den filbanen din er feil, er den ikke det? wine legger seg vanligvis i ~/.wine, ikke wine. 
<Malin_> åj.. ja.. det mangler en . foran wine ja... 
<Malin_> kanskje der feilen er? :D
<jo-erlend> det er i hvertfall utvilsomt feil. :)
<jo-erlend> litt rart at du ikke endte opp med en feilmelding fra wine, synes jeg. Den ville jo klage over at den ikke fant filen. 
<Malin_> tja.. nettopp, men nei, selv etter å ha rettet til rett mappe, så kommer det ikke opp noe innloggingsgui fra spotify
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er jo hvorfor. Og hvorfor du ikke får noe output. 
<Malin_> nettopp
<jo-erlend> prøv å legge dette i en fil, gjøre den kjørbar og kjøre den fra x2go isteden: wine /home/malin-server/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Spotify/spotify.exe > /home/malin-server/spotify-output.txt
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ikke 2&> ?
<Malin_> 2&> ?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, du vil vel få med alt når du bruker >?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, 2& betyr at du ønsker feilmeldingene videresendt til en fil. 
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> så jeg skriver i stedet for >
<Malin_> 2&> ?
<jo-erlend> det skal funke bra med >
<Malin_> oki
<Malin_> men må jeg oprette den txt-fila på forhånd?
<Sakarias> nope
<Sakarias> den opprettes av plogene
<Malin_> hm.. for det kommer ingen
<Malin_> sorry for at jeg poster et par linjer, men får denne meldinga når jeg terminater-x2go-sesionen:
<Malin_> Connection failed
<Malin_> malinkb.dyndns.org:
<Malin_> cat: /home/malin-server/.x2go/C-malin-server-51-1296587364_stRspotify-output.txt_dp32/cmdoutput: No such file or directory
<jo-erlend> åja, ok. Legg altså den kommandoen i en fil, gjør den kjørbar og kjør den istedenfor å legge kommandoen inn i x2goclient.
<Malin_> som et bash-script?
<jo-erlend> bare lim inn hele kommandoen. Du trenger ikke å gjøre noe mer, bortsett fra å gjøre filen kjørbar.
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> åj....
<Malin_> la inn komandoen i en tekstfil jeg, og vips......
<Malin_> nå fikk jeg loggin :D
<Malin_> tihi
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin_> men da trenger jeg vel ikke den delen som viser til feilmeldinger? eller kan vel være greit, i fall noe går galt?
<Malin_> Tusen takk jo-erlend :D
<Malin_> *klemmepå*
<jo-erlend> hehe, bare hyggelig. 
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> Greit å kjøre spotify fra serveren, da den har høytalere og sånt koblet til :)
<jo-erlend> ja... Ellers kan du jo koble sammen lydenheter via nettverket med pulseaudio. 
<Malin_> kule med å kjøre via x2go, er at en får gnome-toppmenyen med x og sånt :D
<Malin_> jo-erlend, det også funker, men da må jeg bruke kabel. Greitnok egentlig med tanke på at jeg stort sett sitter på samme plassen
<Malin_> altså tp-kabel
<jo-erlend> hmm. Hæ? 
<Malin_> via trådløst, kan det hakke litt
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ah. Ja, det koster vel endel ekstra båndbredde.
<Malin_> mhm
<Malin_> spesielt om jeg henter noe fra serveren og kjører musikken/lyden i retur
<Malin_> Spotify ble bedre integrert i Ubuntu via x2go i alle fall :D
<Malin_> tihi
<jo-erlend> hehe, javel? Jeg skjønte ikke helt hva du mente med det. 
<jo-erlend> ah, du får ordentlige vinduer? 
<Malin_> i toppen på et vindu i Ubuntu,har man gjerne et slags panel, som ser likt ut i alle programmene, hvor en har X, minimize, maximize
<Malin_> i Spotify, bruker en kun å få den windows-greia, hvor sånt er plassert til høyre og med andre knapper, uten det toppanelet
<Malin_> får skikkelig vindu ja ;)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Skjønner. 
<Malin_> selv om de knappene som er i vinduet i Spotify også er der, så dette meget penere ut :)
<Malin_> har savna det :)
<jo-erlend> ja, det er ikke alltid at bivirkninger er negative. :)
<Malin_> blir seende sånn ut :) http://malinkb.dyndns.org/bilder/spotify-ubuntu.png
<Malin_> nettopp. noen bivirkninger er særdeles positive
<Malin_> ikke utenkelig det er mulig å ordne det lokalt også men
<jo-erlend> hehe, har ikke Spotify noen mulighet for fullskjerm? Hva skjer hvis du aktiverer det?
<Malin_> må sikkert legge noe til på kommandoen :)
<Malin_> kan sjekke :)
<Malin_> nei.. fikk vindu likevel
<jo-erlend> åja, det koster ikke noe skjermplass med de ekstra knappene på høyre side der. De er jo på linje med menyen.
<Malin_> men ser for meg at en kan definere noe til wine --<et eller annet, som gjør at man får et vindu>
<jo-erlend> får et vindu?
<Malin_> mente vel et sånt vanlig gnome-vindu
<Malin_> bakdelen nå er at den tar litt mer skjermplass, fordelen er at det ser mer integrert ut
<jo-erlend> du har jo det? "problemet" er jo at spotify ikke bruker standardløsningen for Windows-vinduer.
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> i grunn mye sånt til spesielt windows, har jeg inntrykk av, der tredjepartsutviklere gjerne har egne vrier på gui
<Malin_> mulig dette har forbedret seg i det siste
<Malin_> men en uting er det
<jo-erlend> men altså... Hva skjedde når du aktiverte fullskjerm i spotify, ingenting?
<Malin_> ingenting skjedd
<Malin_> ikke det jeg kunne se
<Malin_> spotify startet likevel i 800*600
<jo-erlend> ja, størrelsen på x2go-vinduet er det jo x2go og vindushåndtereren din som ordner med.
<Malin_> ja, men skulle jo være mulig å starte noe opp i fullskjerm, om jeg velger det i x2go, men den startet ikke opp spotify i fullskjerm, selv om jeg kryset av for det
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde regnet med at spotify ville ha fjernet menyene og de knappene og brukt all tilgjengelig skjermplass.. Det er mulig at du må legge til et virtuelt skrivebord i wine for å få det til. Jeg bare gjetter nå.
<Malin_> ja, tester å legge til virituelt skrivebord i wine nå, for å se
<Malin_> virker ikke like godt
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke helt hvorfor du ikke skulle kunne kjøre spotify i fullskjerm via x2go hvis du får det til i wine.
<Malin_> blir som at spotify kjører inne i et skrivebord
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg får kjørt det i fullskjerm, ved å trykke etterpå, på den maximize-knappen
<Malin_> men får den ikke til å starte opp i det, ser det ut til nei
<jo-erlend> ja og hva skjer med spotify når du aktiverer fullskjerm nå?
<jo-erlend> kan kanskje tenkes at spotify har en bryter for det?
<Malin_> via x2go? Der får jeg spotify i fullskjerm, men får fortsatt den øverste linja øverst
<Malin_> mulig
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg skjønner at det er litt forvirrende, men når jeg sier fullskjerm nå, mener jeg altså ikke skjermen din, men vinduet fra x2go. 
<Malin_> aha :) ja, jeg bare spesifiserte, så det ikke skulle oppstå noe misforståelser :)
<jo-erlend> med andre ord; wine-skrivebordet vil bruke hele plassen du har i x2go-vinduet og når spotify går i fullskjerm-modus, vil det bruke hele wine-skrivebordet.
<Malin_> finner ingen bryter for fullskjerm i spotify
<jo-erlend> hehe, men det er kanskje begrenset hvor langt man er villig til å gå for å bli kvitt de tre knappene. :)
<Malin_> hehe :)
<Malin_> ja, det er ikke krise at de er der, men hadde vært fint om de forsvant
<Malin_> men kommer vel en ferdig ubuntu-versjon uansett snart?
<jo-erlend> gjør det det?
<Kagee> det _finnes_ en spotifyversjon for linux
<Malin_> de har jo laget en
<Kagee> det eneste er at den krever betaling
<Malin_> men den er i testmodus enda (alpha eller beta-stadie)
<Malin_> nettopp
<Kagee> jeg bruker den daglig
<jo-erlend> «We are sorry, but currently we only support Windows and Mac. »
<Kagee> jeg har ikke opplevd et eneste problem
<jo-erlend> aha ja. 
<Malin_> pussige er om jeg via x2go, trykker på maximize med spotify-knappene, så bare flytter vinduet seg øverst til venstre
<Malin_> og trykker jeg maximize med Ubuntu-knappene, så blir det digert vindu :D
<Sakarias> Kagee: den funker helt greit igrunn
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ja, det er fordi det er x2go som dikterer hvilken plass spotify tror at den har tilgjengelig.
<Kagee> Sakarias: ja
<Malin_> jo-erlend, http://www.spotify.com/no/download/previews/
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg så det.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, det er nok fordi jeg har 800*600 der, selv om jeg har valgt fullskjerm i x2go :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, okey ;)
<jo-erlend> hva mente du egentlig med det? 
<jo-erlend> x2goclient vil justere innholdet i vinduet hvis det endrer størrelse. Du kan altså kjøre selve x2goclient-vinduet i fullskjerm ved hjelp av snarveier i gnome. 
<jo-erlend> ... hvis du måtte ønske det, altså.
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> men det er ikke krise om den ikke starter opp i fullskjerm
<Malin_> da syntes jeg det er verre med spill en ikke kan bytte tilbake fra
<Malin_> med alt + tab
<jo-erlend> det kan du også! :)
<jo-erlend> men du må gjøre det litt annerledes.. Hvordan var det jeg gjorde det der igjen.. 
<Malin_> jeg har ikke fått det til i Ubuntu før
<Malin_> jeg er kanskje ikke verdens beste til å forklare hva jeg mener på en lettfattig måte her inne, men prøver virkelig hardt :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hva med alt+f1 og sånt... Minimerer ikke det vinduet? 
<Malin_> skal teste :)
<jo-erlend> jeg får et sånt ikon nederst til venstre når jeg minimerer wine-vinduer som kjører i fullskjerm.
<Malin_> oki, men tenkte på native ubuntu-spill etc jeg da
<Malin_> samt duke nukem, som en kan spille via et linux-basert program
<Malin_> osv
<Malin_> funket ikke med alt + f1 med Duke
<Malin_> kan teste open arena osv
<Malin_> ser ut som urban terror støtter alt + tab
<Malin_> open arena har jeg visst ikke installert for tida
<jo-erlend> åh. Jeg trodde du mente wine.
<Kagee> Kommer noen på noen "lisenstekster for hvermann"-sider?
<Kagee> dvs, legaleeze -> engelsk
<Kagee> jeg et spesifikt interesert i muligheten til å bruke kode som er gnu public 2 eller apache 2 i lukkekode-prosjekter
 * Kagee la nettop merke til at han spurte om closedsource på en ubuntu-kanal -_-
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> Kagee: Pediet har.
<Berge> Kagee: Men du kan ikke bruke (eller linke mot) GPLet kode i et program hvor du ikke også lisensierer resten av koden som GPL.
<Kagee> pedit.no ?
<Berge> hm?
<Kagee> burde jeg vite hva "Pediet" er ?
<Berge> Wikipediet (-:
<Kagee> ahh
<SlimG> Argh, fireslow i ubuntu 11.04 óg, flaut
<geirha> De burde bytte til chromium som standard
<SlimG> De kan bytte til hva som helst uten å kunne gjøre et dårligere valg imo
<Sakarias> ie? :P
<geirha> Men den støtter vel ikke de der indikatordingsene
<SlimG> til og med alle de små nettleserene med webkit motor har høyere ytelse enn fs
<SlimG> Jeg er sikker på det er mulig å utfordre FS med IE+wine
<jo-erlend> det var da voldsomt? :)
<SlimG> Føler meg lurt, de lovte å vurdere chromium til ubuntu 10.10
<geirha> SlimG: Prøv w3m ^^
<jo-erlend> SlimG, hvem og når? 
<SlimG> geirha: den er kjapp, men sliter med acid testen ;)
<SlimG> jo-erlend: husker ikke, men det var en av de offisielle skrivene som kom rundt lanseringen av 10.04
<jo-erlend> de bruker vel chromium i netbook edition, tror jeg?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Jeg tror FS var default da jeg installerte 10.10 netbook edition
<SlimG> men der har du et annet problem: unislow (unity) :) håper det blir bedre i 11.04
<jo-erlend> det er det nødt til å bli.. Jeg synes det å gjøre unity til standard desktop i natty, synes jeg var veldig risikabelt. 
<SlimG> enig, men jeg er glad de prøver noe annet enn gnome, gledelig at det heller i retning av QT i tillegg
<jo-erlend> det er jo gnome. 
<SlimG> Noen som har testet Unity på desktop? på atom-saken min er det ubrukelig
<jo-erlend> en ting jeg synes er veldig spennende, er satsingen på zeitgeis.
<jo-erlend> zeitgeist.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: setigeist ser ut som en funksjon tatt ut av hjertet på KDE :)
<SlimG> zeitgeist*
<jo-erlend> å? 
<SlimG> I KDE snakker programmene sammen via buss, så du får mange stilige funksjoner ut av, husker jeg brukte mye av det mellom konqueror og konversation bl.a.
<jo-erlend> det er to ting ved datasystemer som irriterer meg... I tillegg til alle de andre tingene, naturligvis. Det ene er at man må organisere filer i hierarkier. Det andre er at man må lagre dokumenter og filer man jobber med. 
<Berge> Du må ikke organisere ting i hierarkier.
<Berge> Og en del programmer lagrer for deg.
<jo-erlend> mhm, men alt legger til rette for det.
<Berge> Ja. Jeg liker det, mot formodning.
<jo-erlend> jeg anser det for å være en veldig unaturlig måte å forholde seg til objekter. 
<Berge> Det er modellert etter mapper og dokumenter i arkivskap.
<Berge> Jeg synes det er en naturlig måte å forholde seg til objekter på.
<Berge> Et dokument ligger ett sted, og det kan ligge i en mappe.
<jo-erlend> mhm og du tenker bare på utsiden av dokumentet. 
<Berge> Utsiden?
<jo-erlend> ja, altså... Navn, dato, etc. 
<Berge> Og det tenker jeg bare på?
<SlimG> Min hovedfrustrasjon for tiden er at lederen for it-gruppen på arbeidsplassen kaller inn til møter ved å sette møtetidspunktet i et .docx dokument vedlagt i en epost uten innhold. Desverre er det langt fra et unikt tilfelle der.
<jo-erlend> altså, fremfor å tenke på det dokumentet du fikk i epost da du satt på toget på vei til jobb"
<Berge> Jeg har veldig romlig hukommelse, så jeg husker heller utseende og plassering.
<Berge> Jeg kan sitere meg selv fra mirken på en annen kanal i dag:
<Berge> 11:21:48 <@Berge> Sesse: Du hadde en link til en halvlang bloggpost som snakket om QoS, pakkeprioritering  og sånt. Den var nokså festlig, hadde hvit bakgrunn, svart skrift, var venstrejustert, omlag  600 piksler bred med ganske stor marg på venstre side.
<Berge> Det var en måned siden, og da jeg fant linken, målte jeg innholdet til 585 piksler i bredden.
<jo-erlend> hvis du sitter på toget i tre timer hver dag og alltid jobber, så kan det være nyttig å ha mulighet til å finne frem alt du har gjort den tiden, gjerne bestemte dager, etc. 
<Berge> (-:
<SlimG> Berge: hehe
<Berge> http://apenwarr.ca/log/?m=201101#10 for øvrig.
<Berge> (Spennende om du liker nett.)8
<Berge> s/8//
<Berge> jo-erlend: Dette er det indeksering skal hjelpe med, dog.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja, det er derfor jeg synes at det er fint at vi får inn litt fokus på det.
<Berge> Jeg slår det av, det gjør IO treigt (-:
<Berge> Kan ikke beagle sånt for tiden?
<jo-erlend> såvidt jeg forstår, blir tracker bygget inn i zeitgeist. 
<jo-erlend> beagle har vel ikke støtte for hverken GPS eller andre geotag-muligheter eller støtte for nettlesere, epost, og alle andre sånne ting.
<Berge> Mulig, muilg.
<Berge> Jeg følger ikke med på det.
<Berge> Jeg har locate om jeg leter etter noe. (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg vil gjerne at systemet skal la meg slippe å drive med unødvendig manuelt arbeid.
<SlimG> Noen som har testet moonos og har noen ord om hvordan desktopen fungerer der?
<jo-erlend> hadde jeg ikke hørt om før nå. :)
<SlimG> aff.. FS som default der også, jeg går og legger meg, grumpgrump
<Malin_> syntes synn på SlimG... eller tja... det virker temmelig kunnskapsløst å sende ut innkalling til møter, etc, etc i et docx-dokument :S
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-02
<Sakarias> xt: da er det ingen vei tilbake... har byttet over til weechat 100% nå :S
<xt> Luv it!
<kjes> you'll be back!
<xt> veldig god support på #weechat btw :)
<Sakarias> xt: så langt har weechat.org og /set *det_jeg_lurer_på* fungert helt fint :P
<xt> Sakarias: har du title.py, beep.pl, colorize_nicks.py, weeget.py, og iset.pl ? :)
<xt> iset er fantastisk, GUI for config :)
<Berge> .py!
<Sakarias> jeg har title weegat og iset
<Berge> Linker den ikke inn perl engang?
<Sakarias> weeget*
<xt> Berge: støtter c/tcl/perl/ruby/python
<si-m1> lua
<xt> lua
<Berge> xt: *phew*
<xt> Sakarias: må ta inn colorize_nicks, er awsum! :)
<Sakarias> Berge: så du ikke "beep.pl" :P
<Sakarias> xt: kjørte nettopp "/weeget install colorize_nicks"
<xt> Sakarias: og virker det ? :)
<Sakarias> xt: du gikk iallfall fra å være blå, til gul :P
<xt> xt xt xt :)
<Sakarias> hva gjør beep.pl ?
<Sakarias> bare lager en beep?
<xt> sender terminalbjelle ved highlights
<xt> det er vel default i irssi I believe
<Sakarias> tror det funker dårlig, siden jeg ikke ircer lokalt :P
<xt> neida, fungerer fint det
<xt> terminalbjeller confbart per terminal, screen har audible eller visual
<xt> og så kan terminalen på toppen av det implementere sine egne varsel på audible bell
<xt> som er visual
<xt> osv
<xt> hehe
<Sakarias> høres ut som noe jeg virkelig ikke vil ha :P
<xt> er jo nice det? I putty kan du få den den til å varsle deg på taskbar, t.d.
<xt> for dei som likar å bli avbrutt då :)
<Sakarias> men jeg vil ikke at irc skal forstyrre meg :P
<Sakarias> den tar nok tid ellers liksom
<xt> nei, då er det dårlig ide :)
<Sakarias> en ting jeg lurer på... den rosa/lilla skillelinja... hva heter den?
<xt> marker
<Sakarias> fint... da får jeg bytte farge på den også :)
<xt> weechat.color.chat_read_marker
<xt> ja, magenta er usj.
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> den ble grå nå
<xt> lightgreen!
<xt> brb lunsj
<Sakarias> have fun
<kjes> ksdjfsdjf
<kjes> hm.. kanskje joine med andre klienten først
<Lily> Hei jeg trenger en DNS guru, Jeg kan koble til WinSvr 08 share via IP men ikke server navn ./discuss
<Berge> Virker annen DNS?
<Lily> ja
<citoyen> Er du på samme subnett?
<Lily> nei
<Berge> Hva sier smbclient -L //tjenernavn.her.example.com/ ?
<si-m1> servernavn som i "navn" eller "navn.local" eller "navn.mitt.domene" ?
<Berge> si-m1: Jeg holder på å finne det ut (-:
<Lily> Berge, Connection to frekesvr failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<Berge> Jeg tipper mangel på search
<si-m1> "navn" har ingenting med dns å gjøre :)
<Berge> Lily: frekesvr er ikke et FQDN.
<Lily> det blir vell som i navn.local for jeg har ingen domene
<Berge> Lily: Og maskinen din har presumptivt ikke fullt domene i search i /etc/resolv.conf
<Lily> er ikke et hva?
<Berge> FQDN er Fully Qualified Domain Name - altså et fullt domenenavn.
<Lily> ok nå skjønner jeg da tror jeg ikke serveren har et dns
<Berge> hei.foo.example.com er et FQDN. hei.foo er ikke.
<Lily>  / domene
<Berge> Da taper du.
<Lily> maskinen heter frekesvr, og har frekesvr som domene (lokalt)
<Berge> (Så lenge du ikke er på samme subnett.)
<Lily> hvordan får jeg det på verdensbasis
<si-m1> windowsdomene != dns domene
<Berge> si-m1: Men Windows fungerer fint med DNS.
<Berge> si-m1: Så det er bare å gi deng i Windowsdomener og bruke DNS overalt, så blir det ballong.
<Lily> :p
<si-m1> ...
<Berge> Lily: Du legger inn et DNS-innslag for IP-adressen et sted.
<Lily> om jeg legger det i hosts er jeg egentlig like langt
<Berge> Ja, DNS er en fin erstatning for hosts-filer. (-:
<Lily> problemet er at serveren har dynamisk ip pga ntnu policy
<si-m1> dyndns, problem solved
<Berge> Den har statisk IPv6-adresse. Problem solved.
<Lily> dyndns oppdater seg ikke selv?
<Berge> Lily: Joda.
<si-m1> hvis du har en dyndnsklient så gjør den det
<Berge> Det er poenget med dyndns-tjenester.
<Berge> Men finn IPv6-adressen og legg inn AAAA i DNS et sted.
<Lily> og jeg som trodde jeg kunne hvertfall litt om data
<Berge> Den endrer seg ikke så lenge du ikke endrer nettkort.
<Lily> tror jeg går for dyndns løsningen orker ikke å sette meg inn i ipv6 før verden hiver seg på
<Berge> Verden _har_ hevet seg på.
<Berge> I alle fall når du er på NTNU-nett.
<citoyen> Ikke nødvendig å sette seg så dypt inn i ipv6 heller, for denne oppgaven
<Berge> Og, vel, det er tomt for IPv4 i disse dager. (-:
<citoyen> holder å kunne kopiere den
<citoyen> men dyndns er et praktisk verktøy
<Berge> Ellers er IPv4-adresser på NTNU-nett ganske statiske.
 * citoyen hadde tilsvarende problem på jobb, og løste det enda mer praktisk ved å flytte den aktuelle maskinen til samme subnett
<citoyen> <-- lat
<Lily> for å komme på samme subnett må jeg vell sett opp vpn
<Lily> citoyen, hvor finnner jeg dyndns klienten?
<Lily> citoyen, glem det : ) jeg fant det
<Lily> Et annet spørsmål som ikke gjelder linux men windows, er det mulig å blokkere sider fra å bli besøkt lokalt fra min maskin?
<Lily> har en uvane med å bruke alt for mye tid på facebook.. selv i arbeidstiden så moralen min failer meg selv
<citoyen> du kan alltids trikse litt med hosts-filen din for å peke facebook til localhost eller noe sånt
<geirha> Kan være en idé å installere ddclient med engelsk locale. Sist jeg installerte den, kom konfigurasjonsbiten på svensk ... og det med dårlig svensk oversettelse.
<Lily> jo det er sant men det er også like lett å endre det tilbake
<geirha> Skjønt, kan være det er bedre i Maverick.
<citoyen> Uansett hva du gjør er det lett å endre det tilbake
<citoyen> Jeg har løst facebooksurfeproblemet på jobb ved å bare ikke ha facebook-tab åpen i nettleseren
<citoyen> da glemmer jeg det
<Lily> ok så det er ikke noe slik at jeg kan sette på blokker facebook fra kl 8 til 16 og slik er det bare
<geirha> Jeg har løst problemet ved å aldri logge meg inn på facebook. :P
<Lily> hehe jeg vet jeg kanskje høres dum ut nå men jeg klarer ikke er direkte sykelig avhengig
<Lily> snakket med IT crew på ntnu og de bare lo av meg lol kanskje jeg bare er dømt til å være en slave for FB
<Sakarias> Lily: sett et passord du ikke husker på facebook, og la passordet ligge igjen hjemme
<Lily> den var faktisk ikke så dum :P enkleste er ofte det beste ^^
<Lily> kan lagre passordet som en macro på hjemmepcen min for viss jeg skriver det kommer jeg til å huske det er kjiv på slikt har snart 11 lisensnøkkler i hode
<Lily> Berge, hva betyr: session request to FREKESVR.DYNDNS- failed (Called name not present)
<Lily> Domain=[FREKESVR] OS=[Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise 7600] Server=[Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise 6.1] (jeg prøvde på nytt med smbclient -L //frekesvr.dyndns-minadresse.com
<geirha> Lily: Du kan bruke pwsafe
<Berge> Lily: At den ikke klarer å slå opp navnet FREKESVR.DYNDNS-
<Berge> Hvilket gir mening, siden det ikke er FQDN og du ikke er på samme subnett som tjeneren.
<Berge> Ah, vent, du prøvde //frekesvr.dyndns-minadresse.com ? Med / på slutten også?
<Lily> Berge, sorry jeg har vært i møte, nei jeg hadde ikke med / på slutten
<Berge> Ha det.
<Lily> samme melding
<Berge> Hva er den faktiske adressen?
<Berge> Dvs, den faktiske linjen du prøver?
<Lily> smbclient -L //frekesvr.dyndns-min-adresse.com/
<Berge> dyndns-min-adresse.com finnes ikke.
<Lily> jeg vet
<Berge> Hvorfor tror du da det skal virke? (-:
<Lily> fordi jeg skriver den rette når jeg skriver i terminalen
<Lily> serveren er ikke sikkret enda så jeg sensurerer her :p
<Berge> Og dette er hemmelig fordi?
<Berge> Står den på Internett?
<Lily> ja
<geirha> Du må vel ha med et «share» også ...?
<Berge> Om den ikke er sikret, trekk ut nettkontakten.
<Berge> geirha: Ikke med -L
<Berge> Men jeg kan egentlig ikke hjelpe.
<geirha> Ah, ok.
<Berge> Jeg har en teori om at DNS ikke er oppdatert eller noe slikt, men det er umulig å finne ut om adressen er hemmelig.
<Berge> geirha: -L lister shares.
<Lily> ja jeg kan se shares
<Berge> …da virker det vel?
<Lily> joda det virker jeg bare lurte på hva meldingen betyr som kommer i starten og på slutten etter listen
<geirha> Prøv uten skråstreker.  smbclient -L vertsnavn
<Berge> Lily: At den forsøker å slå opp FREKESVR.DYNDNS-
<geirha> Kanskje jeg skal prøve å lese før jeg skriver. :)
<Berge> Men det navnet finnes ikke i DNS og dukker ikke opp i Windows-broadcast-navnegreien.
<Berge> NetBIOS som har byttet navn.
<Lily> http://pastebin.com/kV7Q5gWF
<Berge> Men det virker?
<Lily> ja
<Lily92> Berge, måtte plutselig pakke så derfor jeg forsvant hehe men jeg vil bare si takk for alt og unskylde for at jeg har vært en smule smådum :p
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-03
 * superos skriver notat til seg selv om å bruke rsync neste gang.
<barf> rsync?
<barf> hvorfor ikke scp?
<Berge> Fordi rsync er raskere og gir bedre tilbakemelding om hva den gjør.
<Berge> Og, selvsagt, kan fortsette der den glapp.
<xt> ikkje nødvendigvis kjappere :D
<barf> hvor lærer man hvordan man setter opp noe slikt?
<Berge> barf: Den virker over ssh.
<Berge> barf: SÃ¥ det Bare Virker, egentlig.
<Berge> xt: Pft, piping over ssh er vanligvis raskere enn scp.
<barf> Ja, men jeg ville gjerne hatt noen linjer med eksempler
<Berge> rsync -Pvr lokal/katalog berge@login.boks.example.com:/et/sted/
<xt> rsync -avP /etc/ barf@barf.no:/etc
<Berge> Mye som scp.
<superos> rsync -avhe ssh /home/user/dir/ user@remote.host.com:dir/
<Berge> xt: SÃ¥ hinsides eid, vet du.
<xt> 3 linjer med eksmepler!
<Berge> Jeg husker vanligvis -HP -vax for identisk mål som kilde.
<Berge> Mest fordi HP ikke laget VAX.
<xt> Berge: ikkje bare det, men eg har feil syntax òg
<xt> hm, nei
<Berge> xt: Neida.
<xt> det blir rett
<Berge> Men v er i a
<Berge> iirc
<Berge> rsync har bare litt uventet oppførsel på / iblant.
<xt> ja :)
<Berge> Katalognavn med siste / betyr «innholdet i katalogen».
<Berge> Uten / betyr det selve katalogen.
<xt>         -a, --archive               archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X)
<xt> inven v
<barf> ja, men må man legge inn brukerautentisering så er det ikke noe gøy å bruke i script
<Berge> Jøje.
<Berge> Men -P må man ha.
<Berge> barf: ?
<xt> barf: ikkje nødvendigvis. Spørs kva du skal
<Berge> xt: Det beste er at rsync var masterprosjektet til tridge, siden han ikke fikk lov til å jobbe med Samba som master.
<barf> kopiere /var/www/ i crontab
<Berge> barf: Lag SSH-nøkkel.
<xt> barf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238672
<xt> [How to auto rsync with ssh passwordless - Ubuntu Forums]
 * barf Trenger mer DDR2 disk
<Berge> DDR2-disker er så flyktige.
<barf> Noen her som vet om noen gode løsninger for å kontrollere andre maskiner? slå av og på, navigere i BIOS og boot oppsett, etc 
<xt> ja, kjøp HP-server
<Berge> Eller IBM.
<Berge> Eller Supermicro.
<xt> eller Dell?
<barf> Har 2 HP Proliant
<Sakarias> eller Dell med Drak :P
<Berge> Supermicro vinner kanskje. De har fine IPMI-moduler, med IPv6-støtte og alt.
<Berge> xt: Dells DRAC blåser.
<barf> Har 2 stk IBM eServer
<xt> barf: då har dei vel ILO, HP-ane, altså
<barf> ILO?
<Berge> Jeg mente egentlig IBM x-serie.
<xt> berre å konfigurere den med eigen IP og patche
<Berge> HP sin ILO er ræl i gamle utgaver.
<Berge> Kanskje den er bedre nå.
<barf> Hvordan kan jeg sette opp ILO+
<Berge> barf: Du må ha en HP-maskin.
<barf> Jeg har 2 stk HP proliant 360 g5p
<Berge> Jeg tror vi har kastet alle e-maskinene herfra.
<Berge> barf: De har sikkert ILO.
<Berge> Se i BIOS om du har valg for det.
<xt> Berge: ja, den er bedre nå
<Berge> ILO2 er kanskje tingen.
<barf> Kan det styres fra terminal?
<xt> terminal?
<Berge> Styres?
<barf> ssh lignende
<Berge> barf: Alle disse managementmodulene er egentlig egne, små maskiner som alltid er på så lenge det er strøm koblet til.
<Berge> De har egne IP-adresser og er autonome.
<xt>  iLO 2 has hardware acceleration for video capture and network encryption. The result is significantly improved graphical remote console performance.
<Berge> Og de har gjerne innebygget webtjener.
<Berge> Om managementmodulen snakker IPMI, kan du bruke en terminalklient for å «styre» maskinen, som i å bla i BIOS og slikt.
<Berge> (IBM x-maskiner kan det.)
<Berge> Jeg aner ikke om ILOen til HP kan IPMI.
<xt> den kan IPMI, men veit ikkje kor bra
<xt> v3 har ssh !
<barf> eServere har jeg fra Pentium III 800MHz og opp til dual quad core med DDR2 RAM
<Berge> xt: Supermicro sine har også ssh!
<barf> IPMIv3?
<Berge> Med et noe obskurt grensesnitt.
<Berge> barf: Da er det antagelig veldig gamle maskiner.
<barf> Berge: kan det ikke konfigureres?
<Berge> Hva kan?
<barf> Berge: funker ikke med Windows lengre... men går helt greit som NAS med backup script.
<Berge> Økseskaft.
<barf> SuperMicro sitt shell
<Berge> NÃ¥ datt jeg helt av.
<xt> kan ikke supermicro sitt shell konfigurers, Berge ?
<barf> Berge skrev: Supermicro sine har også ssh! Med et noe obskurt grensesnitt.
<xt> hehe
<barf> ;-)
<Berge> Jeg henger absolutt ikke med.
<Berge> xt: Faktisk ikke!
<Berge> xt: Det er så obskurt at jeg bruker webfjeset (-:
 * barf vet at det ikke er så lett bestandig, for Jimmi Hendriksen
<barf> Au...
<Berge> Webfjeset har selvsagt noe javaræl for å vise skjermbilde.
<Berge> Men det kan også ta skjermbilder i JPEG!
<xt> Berge, når skal du bytte til weechat da? nå har jo nesten alle de kule bytta
<xt> Sakarias konverterte to til i går sa han
<Berge> xt: Når jeg støvler neste gang, sier jeg!
<Berge> Bare Datamentiokjeden har tenkt å levere disker.
<Berge> De kommer «i begynnelsen av neste uke» på tredje uken.
 * xt ser ikke sammenhengen mellom støvler og mirk
<Berge> Viktig med oppetid i mirken.
<Berge> Eller noe.
<xt> irssiproxy
<si-m1> støvle = disconnect from internets
<si-m1> så naturlig å ta det samtidig med det
<xt> Peer sine Støvler ?
<Berge> Syvmilsstøvler.
<Sjefskoder> Tjena! Sitter med en gammel DELL Latitude d600 her og lurte på å legge inn en eller annen liten og kjapp distro på denne slik at jeg har denne til backupfiler.. kun det den skal brukes til.. noen forslag til en liten, kjapp, minimalt krevende distro?
<superos> Sjefskoder: Debian.
<Berge> +1
<Sjefskoder> TAkker ;) Skal teste ut denne :)
<kjes> +2
<xt> +9000
<kjes> :o
<brik> over 9000!!
<kjes> damn you crazy
<geirha> Hva med lubuntu?
<jo-erlend> eller ubuntu server. 
<Kagee> er mailinglista helt stille, eller har jeg feilet med påmelding ?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, veldig lite aktivitet.
<jo-erlend> når meldte du deg på?
<Kagee> hmm, et par timer etter at du endret topic ?
<jo-erlend> uh... NÃ¥r var det? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg tenkte at jeg kunne se etter om det har kommet noen meldinger etter at du har meldt deg på. 
<Sakarias> Topic set by jo-erlend (~jo-erlend@s07-04085.dsl.no.powertech.net) on Mon, 24 Jan 2011 20:21:11
<Kagee> jo-erlend: 24. januar
<jo-erlend> siste melding ble sendt 24 January 2011 11:27
<jo-erlend> skjønt... Jeg vet ikke hvor klokka var 11:27. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker Gmail. Merkelig at Google ikke sier hvilken tidssone de mener. 
<geirha> jo-erlend: Velg «Vis original»
<geirha> Temmelig sikker på at gmail skriver datoen i din tidssone.
<jo-erlend> geirha, vis original? Hvor finner jeg det?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: på den fancy pilmenyen oppe til høyre
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<jo-erlend> åh
<brik> de bruker din tidssone ja
<jo-erlend> ja
<Kagee> har noen forsøkt å se video fra et smb/cifs-share på n900?
<Kagee> Jeg har fått det til, men det stopper etter et par minutter. Jeg lurer på om det er telefonen eller kilden sin skyld. 
<Sakarias> Kagee: prøv annen video?
<Kagee> prøvd
<Sakarias> prøvd å legge samme kilde over på telefonen?
<Kagee> ja, det funker
<Sakarias> da er det samba :P
<Kagee> ~på clienten eller hosten?
<Sakarias> funker det fra PCen din?
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-04
<jo-erlend> rmadison har ikke oppdatert informasjon (linux). 
<jo-erlend> woops, feil vindu :)
<xt> hei xt
<xt\> hei
<xt> TGIF
<xt> for ei veke.
<superos> Tja, snart ny mandag og nok ei 'for ei veke' :~)
<xt> men den bli neppe verre enn denne.
<kjes> Jo :-( må sitte med windowsgreier neste uke og
<xt> trur nesten eg føretrekk windowsgreier over å debugge php/apache performance problems
<superos> xt: Joomla? Sliter med en Joomla løsning her. Blir nok flytta over på noe bedre heller enn å debugge.
<xt> wordpress.
<xt> (er ikkje mi løysing, eg berre prøver å hjelpe)
<Berge> Wordpress er generelt tungt.
<Berge> Det er grenser for hvor hardt du kan optimalisere php og apache for å kjøre tung PHP.
<xt> spesielt når folk gjer masse IDIOTISKE ting
<xt> som å sette feil expires på statisk innhold
<Berge> aaah, det er kjempegreier.
<Berge> PHP-kode har jo en flott tendens til å aldri ville være cachebart.
<xt> jepp, og ingen mediaserver heller, så det blir vel 80 cookies for kvart bilde.
<Berge> Pragma: No-cache og expires i 1990.
<jo-erlend> jeg har testet natty idag. Det er fint at det er noen måneder igjen, for å si det sånn.. 
<jo-erlend> men det er noen ting jeg rett og slett ikke forstår: 1) hvorfor er det mer brukervennlig å ikke sortere programmer i kategorier? 2) hvorfor har de fjernet muligheten til å se kalenderoppføringer i kalenderen du får opp når du klikker på klokka? Det virker jo tullete. 
<geirha> 1) for det er sånn de kule OSX-gutta gjør det
<geirha> 2) Visste ikke at den gjorde det i tidligere versjoner engang :P
<geirha> Vet ikke om eneren heller. Bare en gjetting.
<jo-erlend> åh, kalenderen på klokka er jeg veldig glad i. 
<Kagee> <<< too
<jo-erlend> det at man ser tidssoner, temperatur og vær, er også fint. Det er heller ikke tilgjengelig i den nye, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> kanskje det kommer etterhvert. I alle fall vil det helt sikkert ha kommet langt innen 12.04. :)
<jo-erlend> uh. Jeg fant omsider ut hvordan jeg fikk Chrome i fullskjerm, men hvordan i huleste kommer jeg ut av det igjen? :)
<Kagee> f11 ?
<jo-erlend> åh. Den hadde jeg brukt til noe annet. :)
<shazzr> jo-erlend: F11
<jo-erlend> fantes det ikke en sånn liten eyedropper-applikasjon som lot deg fange fargekoder fra hva som helst på skjermen?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke så fryktelig imponert over implementasjonen av video i firefox4 og chrome9, synes jeg. 
<jo-erlend> det funker jo, forsåvidt, men det bruker jo enorme ressurser på det. Langt mer enn Flash. 
<brik> funker? det gjør det jo ikke
<brik> :P
<jo-erlend> joda? 
<jo-erlend> men det er voldsomt ressurskrevende. 
<brik> chrome er temmelig uvillig til å drive med noe samarbeid av den typen her
<jo-erlend> det funker her, selvom den er nokså ekstremt mye tregere enn Firefox.
<Berge> For hva? Youtube?
<jo-erlend> lokal video.
<jo-erlend> ogv
<Berge> Theora er tungt uansett.
<Berge> I min erfaring bruker Chromium mindre CPU på Webm på Youtube enn tilsvarende filmer i Flash.
<jo-erlend> jo, men Firefox bruker en tjuendedel av tiden, omtrent.
<Berge> Nå bryr veldig få seg om å optimalisere for Theora (-:
<jo-erlend> har du url til en webm-film på nettet eller?
<Berge> youtube.com/html5 
<Berge> Og så får du nesten alle Youtubefilmer uten reklame i Webm.
<jo-erlend> ja, men det er jo vanskelig å finne klipp med webm? 
<Berge> Kjempevanskelig. La meg klikke på en tilfeldig film på forsiden. (-:
<jo-erlend> eller konverterer de? Jeg hadde et inntrykk av at de som sendte inn videoen måtte ha sendt den inn i riktig format?
<Berge> De konverterer alt uansett.
<Berge> Til flere formater.
<Berge> Og tar vare på originalen.
<jo-erlend> samtlige videoer på forsiden kommer opp som flash, i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> dvs, alle jeg har prøvd.
<Berge> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyhZnKaY0NU&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rev-rn-1r-5-HM var den første her, og den er i Webm.
<jo-erlend> der var det en. Er alle de som kommer opp uten flash i webm, eller er det noen i ogv også?
<Berge> Aldri Theora.
<jo-erlend> takker.
<Berge> Alt er i Webm.
<Sakarias> trykket du på "Join the HTML5 Trial" på linken Berge ga deg, jo-erlend ?
<jo-erlend> jada.
<jo-erlend> men det er mange videoer som likevel kommer i flash.
<Berge> Alle med reklame og ting å trykke på i filmen.
<Berge> (Og noen som ikke er konvertert ennå.)
<Berge> Og jeg tipper det kan være avhengig av hvilket datasenter du treffer.
<Berge> (Jeg har Google på IPv6, så jeg tipper vi ikke treffer samme datasenter.)
<Sakarias> får litt forskjellig resultat, ser at ting jeg har hevet opp er i html5
<jo-erlend> den lenken jeg fikk av deg, Berge, får jeg ikke som html5.
<Berge> I en nettleser som støtter webm?
<jo-erlend> åh. Der sier du noe ja :(
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde med Firefox 4. Skulle ikke den støtte webm?
<Berge> Aner ikke. Jeg bruker Chromium.
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke særlig imponert over Chrome, må jeg si. 
<Berge> Jeg er.
<Sakarias> bruker kun chrome privat
<Berge> Den er _rask_.
<jo-erlend> bortsett fra video og sånt, hvor den er ekstremt treg.
<Berge> Altså ikke hos meg.
<Berge> (-.
<Berge> Hvem bruker nå nettleser til å se på lokal video?
<Sakarias> kan ikke huske å ha merket at video er treg i chrome
<jo-erlend> en som holder på å skrive en nettside som skal ha video, men som ikke gidder å streame video over nettverket for å teste.
<Berge> Da får haun vel som fortjent om det ikke virker? (-:
<jo-erlend> det virker. Virker strålende i Firefox 4. I Chrome går det forferdelig tregt. Nå har jeg riktig nok mange videofiler på samme side, men likevel.. Firefox laster og rendrer siden på fem sekunder, mens Chrome bruker over to minutter på samme side. 
<Berge> Hvilken?
<jo-erlend> Chrome 9.
<Berge> Hvilken side? (-:
<jo-erlend> den jeg holder på å skrive.
<Berge> Det er antagelig en bug i Chrome om den er så treig.
<jo-erlend> ja, eller at den laster videoene på en annen måte en fx gjør. Den bruker uansett noe voldsomt med prosessorkraft. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-05
<Kagee> Er det mulig å ... "ta opp" en opengl-rendring?
<Kagee> Jeg har et program som viser OSM i 3d via opengl, og skulle gjerne ha laget en film
<jo-erlend> gtk-recordmydesktop? 
<Kagee> jeg tenkt spesisifkt på å ta opp openglinnholdet i et vindu
<jo-erlend> mhm, det kan du gjøre med gtk-recordmydesktop, hvis du skal ha alt innholdet i ett vindu? 
<jo-erlend> eller så kan du bare merke av et område av skjermen du vil ta opp. Bare å klikke og dra i forhåndsvisningsvinduet.
<Kagee> jeg tror det funka
<Kagee> den lagrer nå
<Kagee> nå må jeg bare får komprimert dette .. eller noe slik
<Kagee> kanskje man skal laste noe opp til youtube for første gang...
<jo-erlend> gtk-recordmydesktop komprimerer for deg.
<Kagee> til _hva_ ?
<jo-erlend> ogv.
<Kagee> jeg lagra fila som .avi, vil det bli et problem ?
<jo-erlend> det er bare et navn. Det vil likevel være en ogg container med vorbis og theora.
<jo-erlend> det kan være forvirrende for andre, dog. 
<Kagee> what?
<Kagee> youtube støtter opplastning av filer opp til 2 gb ?!
<jo-erlend> mhm. De øker jo fra tid til annen. 
<Kagee> my baad
<jo-erlend> de godtar jo også videoer med _høy_ oppløsning. 
<Kagee> de støtter over 2 gb ogsa -_-
<Berge> Bare 2GB?
<jo-erlend> da må du komprimere hardt. :)
<Kagee> hm?
<jo-erlend> hvis 2GB skulle være nok, altså. 
<Kagee> nå må jeg bare få klippet det litt
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg har ment å sette meg litt inn i NLE-en til Blender. *
<Kagee> neimenda
<Kagee> pitivi var litt kranglete
<Berge> kdenlive funker.
<Kagee> hva er de beste alternativene?
<Berge> Sånn når den ikke får problemer med pulseaudiol
<Kagee> -_-
<jo-erlend> openshot er ok. 
<Kagee> installerer begge
<Kagee> 215 mbfor kdenlive :)
<jo-erlend> drar med seg en masse annet skrot, vet du :)
<Kagee> dette var vel første gang jeg isntallerte et kdeprogram..
<jo-erlend> Blender sin skal være veldig bra, men er vel litt mer å sette seg inn i.
<Kagee> rendrer til webm nå
<Kagee> så får vi se
<jo-erlend> i hvilket program gjør du det?
<Kagee> kdenlive nå
<Kagee> siden Berge var raskest
<jo-erlend> :)
<Kagee> man kan slenge inn tekst ov navn etc på youtube etterpå, right?
<Kagee> *og
<jo-erlend> mhm
<Kagee> det bli litt dårlig oppløsning.
<Kagee> men også bare på 10 mb
<Kagee> openshot hadde en egen youtube-profil, så jeg prøver den
<Kagee> men jeg vil egnetlig bare klippe av noen sekunder før og etter :-S
<Kagee> ffmpeg kan klippe ... men den er sloooowo
<Kagee> derja
<Kagee> *vente på at youtube rendrer den*
<Kagee> hmm, går det ikke ann å sette lisenseer på youtubemateriale ?
<Kagee> :-P
<Kagee> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3anglvpyU0
<Kagee> den driver vistnok å rendres i bedre kvalitet
<jo-erlend> Kagee, openshot har det, mener jeg å huske. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: med beskrivelse - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3anglvpyU0 - kommentarer? (også tilgjengelig i html5, siden jeg ikke la på noe lydspor ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3anglvpyU0&html5=1 ))
<jo-erlend> Kagee, tøft. Hvordan får dere inn informasjon om bygningene? Altså i høyden og sånt?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: den der er ekstrapolert fra 1, 2 og 8 etasjer
<Kagee> ellers legger vi bare inn en building:height-tagg på veien som er bygningen
<Kagee> det er standard osm-data som ofte legges inn.
<Kagee> jeg har lagt inn building:levels-tagger på de bygningene der
<Kagee> Er det mulig å aktivere noen form for ekstern skivebord via et ssh-shell til en ubuntumaskin?
<Kagee> Jeg sitter logget inn på den nå (via en sshtunell) men skulle gjerne hatt skrivebordet
<Sakarias> remotedesktop ?
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> jeg fikk det til :) http://blog.hild1.no/2011/02/enabling-vnc-and-disabling-desktop-effects-from-the-command-line/
<Sakarias> du har glemt en ting... sette passord :P
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> quick and dirty
<Kagee> *frell*
<Sakarias> håper du ikke har en upnp router som jeg hadde... den åpnet opp porten som vnc bruker rett til maskina jeg enablet remote desktop på, og et par timer senere så fikk jeg besøk gitt
<Kagee> lal
<Kagee> vel, jeg sitter jo bak hig, så det blir iallefall en annen student
<Kagee> ikke det at det er noe bedre
<Sakarias> så, upnp er disablet og jeg har satt passord på vnc :P
<Sakarias> Kagee: går klokka på serveren din feil ?
<Sakarias> "Posted at 12:38"
<Sakarias> klokka mi er 11:51 :S
<Sakarias> ah, glem det
<Sakarias> am/pm ja
<Kagee> ke ?
<Sakarias> se på artikkelen din
<Kagee> ja
<Sakarias> se på klokkeslettet
<Kagee> Mogget: !!
<Sakarias> men jeg tror det er am/pm som surrer med hodet mitt
<Kagee> Mogget: sjekk klokka på serveren din :-P
<Kagee> Sakarias: blog.hild1.no er hostet hos Mogget 
<Sakarias> Kagee: og det tørr du? :P
<Kagee> det føles tryggere enn å ha den selv, faktisk
<Berge> shazzr: Fiks linjen din, er du snill.
<xt> *kose smart_filter*
<Berge> (-:
<Sakarias> smart_filter er nice
<shazzr> Berge: av og på-koplingen du tenkte på?
<jo-erlend> shazzr, det er en smule irriterende.
<Berge> shazzr: Ja.
<shazzr> jo-erlend: Drev og testet themes i irssi. Ferdig nå. :) Tenkte ikke påd en effekten.
<citoyen> Du trenger da ikke logge av og på for å teste themes?
<shazzr> citoyen: Jeg fiklet litt med endringer i themet jeg bruker, og trodde eneste måten å få oppdatert endringene på var å starte irssi på nytt?
<citoyen>  /set theme 
<shazzr> citoyen: mottatt. :)
<citoyen> Mulig du må sette det til et annet og så tilbake for å få oppdatert endringer i themet du bruker nå, akkurat det har jeg ikke testet
<dollzii> noen av dere som bruker centerim?
<Sakarias> har ikke irssi en /reload også?
<dollzii> evt. har dere noen fiks på æøå i centerim
 * citoyen bruker bitlbee i irssi til im + twitter
<citoyen> Sakarias: /reload tar config-filen, usikker på om den oppdaterer themet
<citoyen> men det kan jo testes ved behov
<shazzr> citoyen: Det virket det. :)
<citoyen> shazzr: goodie
<shazzr> shazzr: Skriver meldinger til seg selv
<shazzr> shazzr: Skriver meldinger til seg selv...igjen
<Sakarias> shazzr: du kan opprette deg en egen testkanal til slikt
<shazzr> Sakarias: Kom på det etter de to linjene ja. ;)
<shazzr> Spørsmål: Har tre maskiner med Ubuntu som står i et Windows-nettverk. De får altså IP via DHCP. Problemet er at IP'en forandres hver gang jeg slår dem av. Er det noen mulighet å synkronisere /etc/hosts-fila på disse tre maskinene slik at jeg kan bruke alias for å kople meg til de tre maskinene?
<Berge> Vanligvis bruker man DNS til dette.
<Sakarias> zeroconf... navnpåmaskin.local
<Sakarias> :)
<Berge> IPv6.
<Berge> DHCP-tjener med statiske tildelinger per MAC-adresse.
<Berge> Mange fine løsninger!
<shazzr> Berge: Jeg har ikke tilgang til DHCP-tjeneren.
<Berge> shazzr: Har DHCP-tjeneren DNS-oppdateringer?
 * Kagee mirer tilbake til DHCP-routeren med 30 sekunder leasetid ...
<Berge> Forsøk å sende med client-id. Med litt flaks får du maskinnavn.dhcp.example.com eller tilsvarende.
<Berge> shazzr: Se send-hostname i /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<shazzr> Berge: Aner ikke hva den har. DHCP-tjeneren har jeg som sagt ikke tilgang til...eller noen kunskaper om.
<Berge> shazzr: FÃ¥r du RFC1918-adresser fra den?
<Berge> (I så fall er det nok ikke DNS-oppdatering der.)
<Berge> Du kan lage noe selv, iofs.
<Berge> SÃ¥nn om det er offentlige IP-adresser. Det finnes en rekke dyndns-ting.
<shazzr> Berge: Tenkte på dyndns ja, men det er dessverre ikke offentlig IP'er. :(
<Berge> shazzr: Du kan alltids ha RFC1918-adresser i DNS, rett nok.
<shazzr> Berge: Aldri hørt om.
<Kagee> shazzr: dns kan godt peke til ikke-offentlige ip'er
<Berge> Hvilken del har du ikke hørt om?
<shazzr> RFC1918
<Kagee> de vil riktignok bare peke til riktig maskin innenfor nettverket
<Kagee> shazzr: den RFC'en definerer det du kalte "ikkeoffentlige adersser"
<dollzii> citoyen: bitlbee virker perfekt, takk for tipset :)
<Berge> Altså 192.168.0.0/16, 10.0.0.0/8 og 172.16.0.0/16.
<Berge> 172.16.0.0/12, faktisk.
<shazzr> Casen er at jeg er lærer på en skole. Der er vi underlagt et åndssvakt regime med Lotus Notes, Novell++. Jeg har satt opp fire Ubuntu-maskiner i mitt klasserom. Den ene er koplet til en smartboard, og er på eget nettverk, rett på nett uten filter (ikke offentlig IP though). De tre andre er på eg beskyttet nett der de får IP'er automatisk. Jeg vil gjerne at disse skal vite om hverandre slik at en enkelt kan synke konfigurasjonsfiler mellom dem osv.
<Berge> Hva mener du med beskyttet nett?
<Berge> Men ja. For det første bør du mase på nettadmin om å implementere IPv6.
<Kagee> shazzr: opprett tre dynamiske dns-adresser (f.eks på no-ip.com) og installer og konfigurer no-ip2 på de tre klienten
<Berge> For det andre kan du bruke et konfigsystem som er «motsatt», nemlig at klientene tar kontakt med tjeneren selv.
<shazzr> Berge: At nettsider kjører gjennom proxy.
<Kagee> og ja, hva mener du med "beskyttet" ? Har maskinene internett?
<Berge> shazzr: Au.
<Kagee> Berge: det _kan_ vel tenktes at noip funker fortsatt? Siden det uansett er adressen på interfjeset vi vil ha
<shazzr> Berge: Får ikke engang kjørt apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. :S
<Berge> Kagee: Det vil funke helt fint så lenge de er på samme nett.
<Berge> shazzr: Det skal du fint kunne gjøre gjennom proxy.
<shazzr> Berge: Joda...men spørs om de ikke har sperret adgangen til serverne.
<Berge> http_proxy=http://proxy-her.example.com:8080 aptitude update
<Berge> shazzr: Men får du web?
<shazzr> Berge: ja.
<Berge> Gjennom en proxy?
<shazzr> Berge: Noen av sidene.
<Berge> Noen av hvilke sider?
<Berge> Altså, sensurerer de Internett?
<shazzr> Ja
<Berge> Gode greier.
<Kagee> sett opp en sshtunnel :-P
<Berge> NÃ¥r du http://no.archive.debian.org/ gjennom proxyen?
<Berge> Kagee: Eller openvpn.
<Kagee> or that
<shazzr> Berge: Vet ikke. Er ikke på jobb i dag. ;)
<Kagee> selv vil jeg påstå at en sshtunnel er raskest
<Berge> shazzr: ok (-:
<shazzr> Kagee: Tenkte litt på det.
<Berge> shazzr: Se http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/177 for hvordan å sette opp proxy for apt, i alle fall.
<Berge> Kagee: Ikke for å få generisk Internet.
<Berge> Raskest for SOCKS-proxy, dog.
<Berge> ssh -D 
<Kagee> socks proxy har alltid vært godt nok for meg
<shazzr> Berge: Jeg har ikke tilgang til proxyen.
<Kagee> men jeg ser hva du mener
<Berge> shazzr: Hva mener du med tilgang?
<shazzr> Berge: At jeg ikke kan konfigurere den.
<Berge> shazzr: Det har jeg ikke foreslått.
<Berge> FÃ¥r du noe som helst annet Internett? DNS? SSH?
<shazzr> Berge: Hmmm...jeg tror ikke helt jeg forstår. :)
<Berge> shazzr: Jeg lurer på karakteristikken på nettet maskinene står på.
<Kagee> Hva begrenser denne proxyen ? 
<Berge> Egentlig hva du mener med «beskyttet».
<shazzr> Berge: Vi snakker om skole her. Da har de høyre herrer bestemt at hverken elever eller lærere skal ha tilgang til f.eks www.twitter.com. I tillegg har de gjort det geniale valget at nettverk for elevene (altså det som finnes i klasserommet), og det som lærerene har på kontoret skal være adskilt...av sikkerhetsårsaker. Det betyr at lærere flyr rundt med et arsenal av minnepinner. (Jeg syncer med dropbox)
<Berge> shazzr: Ja, jeg forstår at det er store mengder inkompetanse inne i bildet her (-:
<Berge> shazzr: Men får du tilgang til noe som helst Internett uten gjennom proxyen?
<shazzr> Berge: Har ikke testet.
<Berge> shazzr: Ok. Det er relevant. (-:
<shazzr> Berge: Får ikke testet siden jeg ikke er på jobb igjen før på mandag.
<Berge> Jeg ville funnet ut om det var noe som helst måte å komme ut, og så satt opp en tunnel gjennom det.
<Berge> Du sliter antagelig med å sette dyndns-ting eller tilsvarende for maskinene på det nettet likevel om Internettilgang er så bastardisert.
<shazzr> Berge: Tror kanskje det skal gå med omvendt ssh. Men jeg har ikke noen server som kan "hoste" det.
<Berge> Hvilket nivå er denne skolen på?
<Berge> shazzr: Har du ikke nett hjemme elns?
<Sakarias> høres ut som en typisk skole som blir styrt av fylkeskommunen
<shazzr> Barneskole
<Berge> Jobber du der eller noe slikt?
<shazzr> Berge: Har nett hjemme jo, men leier kåk, så har ikke tilgang til routeren der. :(
<Berge> shazzr: ah, og du har bare NAT?
 * Berge mumler noe om IPv6.
<shazzr> Berge: Ja. Men alt som har med data å gjøre styres sentralt fra rådhuset.
<Berge> shazzr: Hva gjør du der?
<Berge> SÃ¥nn av generell interesse (-:
 * Kagee mumler noe om udp hole punching og gråter så litt
<shazzr> Berge: Jeg har en 1. klasse.
<Berge> shazzr: ah
<Berge> Hvilket fylke er denne skolen i?h
<Berge> Dvs, det er jo kommunene som driver grunnskolene.
<shazzr> Berge: Ikke relevant. Barneskoler er ikke underlagt fylkesadminstrasjon.
<Berge> shazzr: Ja, det var det jeg kom på.
<shazzr> :)
<shazzr> Så herlig når en blir møtt med "vi har flere tusen maskiner å administrere, så vi kan ikke spesialtilpasse".
<Berge> Du kan svare at med et snev av kompetanse, kan man administrere flere tusen maskiner på en god måte i stedet. (-:
<Berge> Men dette har jo med nettdrift, ikke klientdrift.
<shazzr> De vil ikke en gang kjøre mail over på IMAP, men sverger til føkkings Lotus Notes.
<Berge> Og litt med politikk, antagelig.
<shazzr> Berge: Jeg har dem opp i halsen....og de antagelig meg. :P
<Berge> Gjør kommunen det selv, eller er det et konsulentselskap som er leid inn?
<shazzr> Ikke så greit for kommunale sysadmins når web 2.0-generasjonen dukker opp som lærere. ;)
<Berge> (-:
<shazzr> Berge: Kommunen gjør det selv.
<shazzr> ...og de gjør det ikke spesielt bra.
<Berge> Så det er altså en ganske stor komune.
<Berge> kommune, sågar
<shazzr> Det burde ikke ha noe å si. Jeg vil ha mulighet til å bruke mine 60 studiepoent med IKT i læring på en kreativ og relevant måte. Det føler jeg ikke at jeg får i dag. Det begrenser seg til å hjelpe mine kolleger med å konvertere .pptx-filer tilbake til .ppt for at en skal kunne se presentasjonen på den utdaterte bærbare uten trådløst nett.
<Berge> Det høres dessverre kjent ut /-:
<Mogget> Kagee: begge serverne går med riktig klokkeslett. 
<Mogget> timeservere er gull ;)
<Kagee> :-S
<Mogget> Kagee: er det noe feil med tidspunkter? jeg ser ingen tidsfeil på moshwire
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> var noe art
 * jo-erlend minner om møte i kveld kl. 22:00, her på kanalen. 
<Sakarias> sett det i topic?
<jo-erlend> åh, jeg trodde det sto der. Nice catch.
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Møte på #Ubuntu-no idag kl. 22:00
<si-m1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-no/2011-February/000483.html
<Kagee> hvis jeg klarer å holde meg våken og ikke dauer, så er jeg her
<Sakarias> "Jeg kan desverre ikke være på møte pga jeg må desverre til Legevakten
<Sakarias> nå (ikke noe alvorlig)."
<Sakarias> fra ruben
<Sakarias> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-no/2011-February/000484.html
<jo-erlend> hva med SlimG? 
<Sakarias> dunno... ikke sett noen mail 
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> ok. Hvem er her? Rekk opp en hånd. 
<Sakarias> |
<jo-erlend> oppløftende...
<hjd> o/
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: hva da? at jeg ikke har noe bedre å finne på en lørdagskveld ?
<martindm1993> jeg er her : D 
<jo-erlend> tenker vi sier at møtet er igang. Og jeg foreslår at i fremtiden, finner vi bedre tidspunkt for møter.
<Sakarias> vedtatt !
<jo-erlend> av de tingene som er på agendaen, er spørsmålet om hva vi gjør med Ubuntu.no viktigst. For et år siden, var det veldig mye større aktivitet på forumet enn det er nå. Kanskje det betyr at folk har færre problemer med Ubuntu nå enn de hadde da, men det kan også bety at folk har gitt opp fordi det er lite aktivitet der, eller at folk ikke er klar over at det finnes. 
<jo-erlend> det er synd at SlimG ikke er her, for det handler om mer enn forum. Ubuntu.no fremstår ikke som et særlig seriøst nettsted, sånn som jeg ser det. Hva kan vi gjøre? 
<Sakarias> vet ikke, aldri brukt det norske forumet, rett og slett pga jeg ikke bruker norsk i ubuntu. og feilmeldingene søker på peker meg i rettning ubuntuforum.org
<jo-erlend> jeg er egentlig ganske for det å formalisere Ubuntu Norge sånn at vi kan ha en kasse og få gjort ting på en litt mer profesjonell måte. Men akkurat nå, virker ikke det som en veldig stor mulighet, hvis vi ikke engang klarer å få folk til å stille opp til møter på nett. Hvis det overhodet skal være mulig å danne en organisasjon, så må vi først og fremst finne ut hvor mange som er villige til å gjøre noe og hva de e
<jo-erlend> r villige til å gjøre. Hvordan gjør vi det?
<Sakarias> finne ut hvilke oppgaver man vil ha løst, og slenge en epost ut på lista og høre om noen som er villige
<jo-erlend> ja, det er en mulighet. Spørsmålet er hvor mange aktive som egentlig følger med på den listen. 
<Sakarias> aner ikke
<jo-erlend> hvem er det egentlig her som har oversikt over den listen? Eller driftes den helt sentralt?
<Sakarias> aboslutt ingen anelse
<jo-erlend> da er det noe å finne ut. Det er i det hele tatt ganske mange ting, i hvertfall jeg, ikke har oversikt over. Det ville være nyttig å få en oversikt, i hvertfall hvis målet skal være å formalisere noe som helst.
<jo-erlend> ...?
<SlimG> Beklager forsinkelse, møte på gang?
<Sakarias> prøver iallfall :P
<jo-erlend> SlimG, vi har snakket bittelitt om web og om mailinglista. Har du peiling på ml også? For eksempel hvor mange det er som er påmeldt?
 * SlimG leser loggen nå
<SlimG> Jeg vet intet om mailinglisten
<SlimG> Tror kanskje det er Simira som administrer den
<shazzr> Mailingliste? Hvorfor bruker man ikke RSS mer aktivt?
<SlimG> ?!
<jo-erlend> mailinglister og rss brukes på forskjellige måter, men jeg er enig i at RSS er noe vi må se på.
<SlimG> RSS != mailingliste
<SlimG> Hvor vil dere ha RSS? på mailinglisten?
<shazzr> Hva bruker man en mailingliste til?
<jo-erlend> jeg tenker at hvis det finnes folk som skriver om Ubuntu på norsk, på bloggene sine, så bør vi samle dem på ubuntu.no. 
<jo-erlend> shazzr, alle kan sende mail til listen, så blir mailen sendt til alle medlemmer. Det gjør det til en fin måte å diskutere på. 
<SlimG> blogrull tenker du på?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: du tenker på en planet? 
<jo-erlend> ja. 
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er jo om det finnes særlig mange som blogger om det, eller om det eventuelt er mulig å få folk til å begynne med det og i såfall hvordan. 
<shazzr> jo-erlend: Hvorfor ikke bruke et forum med med RSS-støtte? Litt som delogbruk.ning.com...
<jo-erlend> vi har et forum som støtter RSS. Mail er noe annet. 
<jo-erlend> det ene utelukker ikke det andre, men terskelen for å legg inn en post på et forum, bør være lavere enn å sende mail ut på mailinglisten. Mail kan virke mer påtrengende enn RSS, på godt og ondt. 
<shazzr> Kaster en brannfakkel nå, i og med at jeg har begynt å henge på IRC igjen, men er ikke mailinglister litt 90-talls? Personlig har jeg aldri brukt det. Har vanskelig for å se for eg at nye Ubuntu-brukere skulle benytte seg av slikt....
<jo-erlend> mailinglisten bør heller ikke være for nybegynnere som søker etter hjelp, men heller et sted hvor man sender ut informasjon og har diskusjoner om selve miljøet. 
<Sakarias> shazzr: forum er enda eldre, da det er en videreføring av gode gamle BBS
<shazzr> Sakarias: mulig det, men det er lavere terskel for bruk av forum kontra mailinglister føler jeg.
<shazzr> Men hey...nå har jo ikke jeg deltatt særlig aktivt i "miljøet" etter at voksenlivet tok meg. ;)
<jo-erlend> de utelukker ikke hverandre og bør ikke brukes på samme måte. 
<Sakarias> shazzr: kommer helt ann på formålet... jeg kommer aldri til å besøke forum.ubuntu.no for å finne ut når neste medlemsmøtet er, det vil jeg heller ha på en maillingliste, eller enda bedre, en caldav link
<jo-erlend> vedtatt! Heretter setter vi opp sånt i kalendere og gjør lenken tilgjengelig via alle kanaler som vi kan. 
<jo-erlend> SlimG, finnes det noe sentralt sånt, eller er det noe vi eventuelt må sette opp selv?
<SlimG> Jeg tar bare vare på loggen og lager en TODO liste i morgen som alle han se
<jo-erlend> som referat, mener du, eller?
<SlimG> mhm.. ikke relatert til kalenderforslaget
<jo-erlend> ja, det var det jeg hadde tenkt å gjøre, men ettersom du sa det høyt, er jeg villig til å la deg gjøre jobben. :>
<SlimG> Kan vi bruke en eksisterende kalendertjeneste som google calender?
<brik> hvor finner man mailingslista?
<jo-erlend> alle Ubuntus mailinglister finnes på http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Sakarias> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-no
<brik> ta
<brik> så etter den på ubuntu.no
<jo-erlend> SlimG, jeg ser ingen grunn til at vi ikke kan gjøre det, men hvis det allerede finnes en infrastruktur for miljøet, så foretrekker jeg å bruke den. 
<Sakarias> Hmm, det vi trenger, er bedre infromasjon på ubuntu.no om hvor man finner informasjon. Slik som denne kanalen, maillinglisten, ical (når det kommer) osv
<jo-erlend> ja og for at folk faktisk skal bruke ubuntu.no, trenger vi å gjøre den litt mer aktiv. 
<Sakarias> jupp, finner faktisk ikke neo spes info om ubuntu norge, bare om ubuntu og Canonical
<Sakarias> finner igrunn websiden rimelig ubrukelig slik den fremstår i dag
<jo-erlend> det er ingen tvil om at vi har noe å jobbe med. 
<Sakarias> info ubuntu norge, gjerne gode guider om hvordan gjøre ting
<Sakarias> er ting som virkelig magler
<Sakarias> mangler*
<SlimG> Litt oppdatering fyi om meg og ubuntu.no: jeg har ikke rørt siden på noen måneder pga. jobb. Jeg kan sette av tid til å forbedre siden igjen, men jeg vil gjerne slippe å bidra med innhold pga. tidsmangel
<jo-erlend> ja. Spørsmålet er hva som skal til for at folk skal begynne å engasjere seg.
<shazzr> jo-erlend: Nedetid hos Facebook? ;)
<jo-erlend> shazzr, hvabehager?
<Sakarias> SlimG: hvor enkelt er det for f.eks meg å skrive en guide og få lagt den ut på ubuntu.no ?
<SlimG> Sakarias: Hvis du er moderator så kan du gjøre det med en gang, hvis du er vanlig bruker kan du ikke, fordi moderator modulen ikke er satt opp riktig
<jo-erlend> jeg føler vel egentlig at guider og slikt hører mer hjemme på wikien. Det skal være mulig for locoer å ha sin egen seksjon på wikien. Det er noe vi bør se på.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: wikien på ubuntu.com?
<jo-erlend> ja. 
<Sakarias> hvor nå enn de havner, så bør forsiden (ubuntu.no) ikke være statisk og linke til nytt innhold
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Er det laget til for å ha guider der på norsk?
<jo-erlend> SlimG, wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-no/vi_begynner_her? 
<SlimG> jo-erlend: greit nok, forumet er iallefall ikke riktig plass mener jeg
<jo-erlend> tenker du på selve wikien, om den kan oversettes? Det vet jeg ikke. Jeg hadde et inntrykk av at den gjorde det automatisk basert på brukerens språkvalg. 
<jo-erlend> forum er definitivt ikke riktig sted. Guider må kunne utvikles over tid og av forskjellige mennesker. Der egner forum seg svært dårlig. 
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Jeg tenkte om det gikk an å oversette de eksisterende guidene på wiki.ubuntu.com på en naturlig måte
<jo-erlend> noe sånt som å oversette help.ubuntu.com til hjelp.ubuntu.no, for eksempel? Det går an, men det er veldig mye jobb.
<Sakarias> og fryktelig kjedelig
<SlimG> Og mye jobb med å oppdatere når de engelske guidene oppdateres
<jo-erlend> jeg føler kanskje at det viktigste vi kan gjøre nå, er å få kartlagt hvem som faktisk er interessert i Ubuntu Norge og hva de eventuelt er villige til å gjøre. Ellers blir dette bare tåkeprat og dagdrømming. 
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: det kalles brainstorming
<jo-erlend> jada og det er helt greit. Det var ikke sånn ment. :)
<jo-erlend> men hvis vi ikke vet hvilke ressurser vi har, så er det vanskelig å planlegge eller å vite hva som er realistisk og hva som ikke er det. 
<Sakarias> hvem er det som vet det? ruben?
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke om noen vet det. Hvis alle har like dårlig oversikt som jeg har, så vet jeg hva jeg vil foreslå som primæroppgave fremover. 1) kartlegg. 2) dokumenter. 
<jo-erlend> hvis vi overhodet skal tenke på å stifte noen forening, så må vi vite hvem som er interessert. Men det samme gjelder forsåvidt også arbeid med webben og sånne ting. 
<jo-erlend> ... jeg går og spiser bakt potet. 
<Sakarias> kos deg
<SlimG> Vi kan godt lage en liste, men jeg kan gjerne fortsette med ansvaret utvikling og vedlikehold av drupal på ubuntu.no
<brik> kan godt hjelpe til med diverse, f.eks oversette
<Sakarias> SlimG: så lenge jeg slipper å vedlikeholde drupal, så er det greit for meg :P
<SlimG> :) flott
<Sakarias> men innholdet bør bli bedre...
<Sakarias> men det er en gruppeoppgave
<SlimG> Det som fungerer greit for meg er om folk prøver å gjøre akkurat det de vil på ubuntu.no, og gir meg en lyd når de støter på mangler og irritasjonsmoment
<Sakarias> høres helt greit ut det
<Sakarias> drifteren av ubuntu.no er iallfall på plass... da er det bare å finne ut av hva man vil med siden
<Sakarias> noen forslag?
<brik> synes forslaget om bloggplanet høres bra ut
<Sakarias> sette opp en planet er gjort på et par minutter, men planeten trenger innhold... hvem i norge blogger om ubuntu ?
<brik> eller hvem i norge blogger om ubuntu på norsk :<
<SlimG> twitter #ubuntuno tag ;)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> det vakke mange treff på twitter med den hash-taggen
<SlimG> Går sikkert an å filtrere ut norske tweets med #ubuntu tag
<SlimG> fwiw
<huayra> Hei,
<huayra> jo-erlend, 
<huayra> ble det noe møte?
<Sakarias> god kvled huayra 
<Sakarias> kveld*
<huayra> hei Sakarias 
<huayra> god kveld
<huayra> fikk ikke kommet før nå :(
<Sakarias> siden jo-erlend er å spiser... så kan man vel si et det ble et slags møte 
<huayra> så bra :)
<brik> med supert oppmøte
<Sakarias> yes... 4 stk :P
<huayra> Det er jo bedre enn ingen
<huayra> er møtet hevet allerede regner jeg med?
<Sakarias> har igrunn ikke hevet noe
<huayra> har alle punktene blitt gjennomgått 
<huayra> ?
<Sakarias> igrunn ikke
<huayra> hei brik 
<brik> hei huayra 
<Sakarias> - Formalisering av Ubuntu Norge (hvem gjør/har ansvaret for hva/når)
<huayra> er alle de fire som var på møtet her fremdeles (utenom jo-erlend som er spiser)?
<Sakarias> - Planer for Ubuntu.no
<Sakarias> de to vi snakket mest om
<Sakarias> brik er her, jeg er her, SlimG er du her enda?
<huayra> han er idle
<huayra> kanskje han kommer tilbake
<Sakarias> mye mulig... han ytrert iallfall ønske om å fortsette å drifte ubuntu.no siten
<huayra> flott
<huayra> gir det mening å forsette å diskutere ting nå eller hva synes dere?
<Sakarias> for meg så kan vi godt forstette å diskutere
<huayra> brik?
<brik> jepp
<huayra> Sakarias kunne du kanskje sende meg loggene så blir jeg oppdatert i det som ble nevnt?
<huayra> så slipper jeg å ta opp saker som er blitt behandler ;)
<huayra> *behandlet
<Sakarias> hmm, har vi ikke en slik logbot her?
<hjd> logger her -> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/05/%23ubuntu-no.html
<hjd> huayra: ^
<huayra> takk hjd 
<brik> den stopper kl 22.00?
<hjd> brik: regner med botten som logger det er i en annen tidsone. Møtet starter 2100 der, så er vel utc
 * huayra leser loggene før jeg sier noe
<Sakarias> kjør på... 6-7 timer til jeg skal finne senga
<huayra> ok
<huayra> jeg eleser jun til kl 23
<huayra> men jeg får en viss idé om hva som skjedde
<huayra> *leser kun
<huayra> - Aktivitetsplan for 2011
<huayra> - Samarbeidsmuligheter med andre organisasjoner (OLUG, BLUG, NUUG, FRISK)
<huayra> - Evt.
<huayra> er det som er igjen, men uten å formalisere Ubuntu Norge kommer vi ikke langt med de
<huayra> kom det frem noe mer formalisert enn at det er noen som vil engasjere seg litt mer?
<huayra> Sakarias, brik og andre, skal vi diskutere det videre?
<Sakarias> kjør på
<Sakarias> jeg er nysgjerrig på hva dere legger i formalisering
<huayra> Sakarias, vel det vi snakker om er å ha en gruppe mennesker som jobber aktivt
<huayra> og koordinert rundt aktivitetene til ubuntu-no
<huayra> Hittil har vi kun tatt ting på sparket og prøvd å gjøre det beste ut av det
<brik> huayra: http://w00t.dereferenced.net/p/t/pastebin20110205-7128-1rgffou-0.txt fra kl 23.00
<Sakarias> huayra: aha, fikk inntrykk å bli en registrert organisasjon med klubbkasse osv...
<huayra> takk. NÃ¥ er jeg helt oppdatert :)
<huayra> Ok. Jeg har sagt det før og jeg sier det igjen: Fpor å ha en organisasjon trenges det folk som drar lasset
<huayra> Jeg kan gjøre mye rart, men jeg har ikke kapasitet til å drive en formell organisasjon
<huayra> dog vil jeg ikke bruke min tid på en uorganisert gruppe mennesker som vil mye, men mangler struktur
<huayra> :)
<huayra> hønna og egget
<Sakarias> skjønner
<huayra> Så jeg går inn for å følge forslaget til jo-erlend: 1.) Kartlegge ") Dokumenter
<huayra> *2)
<huayra> og for se på alternativer til organiseringen
<huayra> Vi MÅ ikke være en formell organisasjon for å kunne ha en kasse, f.ek.s
<huayra> men vi trenger å kunne ha en kasse
<huayra> dog kunne vi jobbet under en annen organisajon og være, formelt, en arbeidsgruppe under den organisasjonen
<huayra> Vi kan hjelpe til å fremskaffe midler f.eks. men vi kan ikke håndtere hele arbeidet det er å holde en organisasjon vedlike
<huayra> hvertfall frem til i dag mener jeg at vi ikke er godt nok organiserte til å gjøre det
<Sakarias> vi er vel igrunn ikke organisert i det hele tatt :P
<huayra> ja
<huayra> Sakarias, tror at vi lar SlimG sende referatet og diskutere resten videre
<Sakarias> sure
<SlimG> Gleder meg allerede :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<huayra> :)
<huayra> Da hever vi møtet da?
<SlimG> Aye
<Sakarias> okie
<huayra> ok
<huayra> gleder meg også
<huayra> :)
<Sakarias> den dukker opp på maillinglisten?
<huayra> SlimG skulle lage en referat og sende den
<huayra> jeg regner med at den gjør det
<Sakarias> goddie
<Sakarias> minner meg litt om når vi sparket igang LiLUG :P
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-06
<Helbom> god morgen
<Sakarias> God formiddag
<Helbom> sant nok.. men ser det som morgen sett i mot hvor lenge jeg har vært våken
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> har bare vært våken i 45 minutter selv
<Helbom> ok :)
<Sakarias> etter 3 timer med søvn
<Helbom> åh nei dæven fått mer søvn enn det jeg ja..
<Helbom> har en 17 mnd gammel sønn som krever sitt :P
<Sakarias> og det kravet blir ikke bort de første 18 årene :P
<Sakarias> borte*
<Helbom> heldigvis har han skjønt at det er grei å sove lenge
<Helbom> hehe ja du sier noe der ja
<Helbom> men digg da at han legger seg kl 19 og kan sove til både 11 og 12
<Helbom> i helgene vell og merke..
<Sakarias> nice... 
<Helbom> jepp
<Helbom> bare til info.. jeg er uber noob!
<Helbom> installerte ubuntu i går
<Sakarias> hehe, vi har alle vært n00bs
<Helbom> godt å høre at noen fortsatt husker det... har prøvd å stille spm i andre kanaler, men mange er så forbanna arogante
<Sakarias> kjenner til det problemet, møtte mye av det samme selv når jeg var nybegynner
<Sakarias> veldig mye RTFM svar, eller google.it
<Helbom> ja og de tinga gjør jeg
<Helbom> jobber med web dev og support i firmaet jeg jobber i.. og veit hvor forbanna irriterende det er når folk ringer inn å trenger hjelp med ting åsså står det beskrevet til minste detalj i hjelpesystemet
<Helbom> og det er til og med et ? ikon på alle dialoger og bokser som linker direkte til rett plassering
<Helbom> hehe
<Sakarias> hirr
<Helbom> men tror det er sånn at mange folk som har holdt på lenge med en ting og kan mye føler seg for gode til å hjelpe noobs :)
<Helbom> men så lenge det finnes noen med beina på jorda så er det det samme :) men nå trenger jeg kaffe og en røyk
<Helbom> tilbake om litt
<Sakarias> snakkes
<Helbom> noen her som kan hjelpe meg? får ikke noe lyd. har prøvd flere muligheter, men fortsatt helt stille
<Helbom> har aktivert lyden i Privileges på brukeren, prøvd forskjellige valg i Sound preferences osv
<Sakarias> start en term, kjør alsamixer og se om noe er mutet
<Helbom> kun Front Mic, Line & Mic
<Helbom> men jeg har 2 lydkort.. et studio kort og hovedkortet.. vil bruke det på hovedkortet
<Sakarias> dukker begge opp ?
<Helbom> ja
<Sakarias> du sjekket begge i alsamixer ?
<Helbom> ja.. er HDA NVidia jeg vil bruke
<Helbom> Card: HDA NVidia                                                                                                                                      F1:  Help               │
<Helbom> │ Chip: Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI
<Helbom> oops
<Helbom> da var lyden tilbake.. nå er jeg flau... :/ lol
<Helbom> jeg dro fram pc'n i sta for å sjekke at kabelen var kobla til
<Helbom> og når jeg skulle dytte på plass pc'n så må den ha ramla ut
<Kagee> hirr
<Sakarias> Helbom: hehe
<Helbom> :P sånn er det å være noob ja
<Sakarias> meh... uflaks kalles det
<Helbom> men da er jeg en erfaring rikere
<Kagee> Sakarias: jeg måtte gi opp/senge i går - ble det sagt noe interesant?
<Sakarias> Kagee: kommer er referat
<Sakarias> et*
<Helbom> er det no webside for denne kanalen?
<jrh> god Søndag!!
<Helbom> takk.. samme til deg
<Sakarias> Helbom: ikke for kanalen, men ubuntu.no finnes
<jrh> hehehehe. 
<jrh> jeg har instalert ubuntu 10.10 på en Hp. i dag men får ikke hele tastaturet til å fungere. dvs nummer tastene funker ikke, har prøvd num lock og alt det der... noen som har en ide??
<Berge> Flytter musen seg når du bruker numpaden?
<jrh> ja.. 
<Berge> Da er musetaster slått på.
<jrh> alt annet en nummer tastene funker,
<Berge> System→Instillinger→Hjelpeteknologier eller noe i den retning.
<jrh> ok. og der skal jeg lete etter?
<Berge> Og så Tastaturtilgjengelighet og finn valget om å styre mus med tastatur.
<jrh> må bare få instalert fulstendig spåk støtte.. manglet vist det også..
<jrh> skrivebords metodesystem for tastatur???  valg = none. ibus. lo-gkt. th-gkt.. hva velger man på dette da?
<Kagee> noen eller ibus? 
<Kagee> _må_ du velge noe der?
<jrh> nei trengte vist ikke å velge noe.. hva er valgene for noe??
<Kagee> Skal du skrive noe annet enn norsk eller engelsk? Har du problemer med å bruke ett vanlig tastatur?
<Kagee> Ellers har det, afaik, ikke noe å si.
 * Kagee satt og skrev runeskrift en stund, da måtte jeg endre det :)
<Helbom> ok takk Sakarias 
<jrh> berge:  jeg finner ikke valget du var ute etter.. 
<Berge> jrh: Neivel.
<Berge> Hos meg er det Systemet→Innstillingar→Hjelpeteknologi, hvor jeg har knappen Tastaturtilgjenge.
<Kagee> jrh: System -> Instillinger -> Tastatur -> Mustaster -> "Peker kan kontrolleres med pekerflaten"
<Berge> Og under fanen for Mustastar kan jeg slå av Muspeikaren kan styrast.
<Kagee> eller .... mener de touchpad der?
<Berge> Kagee: Nei.
<Berge> Pekerflaten?
<Kagee> hmm
<Kagee> wtf
<Kagee> nå funkler ikke mitt numeriske tastatur heller :-S
<jrh> det har jeg funnet.. men ikke noen alt om å kunne styre mus med tastatur.. eller noe i den duren..
<jrh> :(
<Berge> Hvilken «det»?
<Kagee> 654564
<Berge> Det jeg sa eller det Kagee sa?
<Kagee> 464863
<Berge> Kagee: …?
<Sakarias> jada, Kagee :P
<Kagee> jrh: fjern haken jeg pekte til og trykk lukk
<Berge> Kagee: Er du sikker på at det er rett?
<Kagee> Berge: veldig, siden det begynte å fungere igjen her :-P
<Berge> Er ikke pekerflate touchpad?
<Berge> Eller er «pekerflate» her en talentløs oversettelse av «touchpad»?
<jrh> der var alt som det skulle :) takker..
<Kagee> Berge: kan hende, men tabben heter "Mustaster", og uansett hva som står i teksten så fungerer det som å slå av/på numeriske taster som alternativ til musa
<jrh> hva er det jeg egentlig skrudde av??
<Berge> jrh: Klarer du ikke å gjette det?
<jrh> nei.. er fra lillehammer. her har vi ingen fantasi eller iq å skryte av..
<Kagee> lala
<Kagee> Vi har mer enn nok fantasi på Gjøvik :-P
<Sakarias> jrh: hey... jeg er også fra lillehammer
 * Kagee peker på #lilug
<jrh> hehehe.. jeg fjernet jo haken på tekten" pekere kan kontroleres med pekerflaten." 
<jrh> skulle ikke det si at jeg ikke skal kunne bruke paden??7
<Kagee> er dette en laptop eller stasjonærmaskin?
<jrh> laptop..
<Kagee> men _digert_ (les, egne talltaster) tastaur?
<Kagee> *med
<jrh> ja med DIGERT tastatur..
<Kagee> aha
<jrh> trenger det på jobben...
<jrh> sitter å presser tall hver dag..
<Kagee> I dette tilfellet betyr nok den dårlige oversettelsen det numeriske tastaturet (det til høyre), og ikke touchpadden.
<Kagee> numpad/toucpad?
<jrh> hehehe. :) noen burde ha fått seg en norsk time..
<Berge> Jepp.
<Kagee> spørsmålet er hvor i alle dager det kan fikses :-S
<Kagee> Jeg har aldri fått satt meg inn i oversetningssytemet til annet enn VLC
<jrh> jeg skjønner hva du bruker mest..
<jrh> heh
<Kagee> :)
<jrh> berge: Har du peil?? 
<Kagee> gnome-keyboard-properties
<Kagee> msgid "_Pointer can be controlled using the keypad"
<Kagee> msgstr "_Peker kan kontrolleres med pekerflaten"
<Kagee> lol
<jrh> heheh...
<Kagee> mens nn har msgstr "Muse_peikaren kan styrast " som er minimalt bedre
<jrh> men jeg har ikke greid å få bevega pekeren med num paden..
<Kagee> ville du bevege den, eller ville du _ikke_ bevege den ?
<jrh> jeg vil ha nummerene mine...'
<Kagee> ja? fikk du ikke det til ?
<Kagee> 18:16 < jrh> der var alt som det skulle :) takker..
<jrh> men jeg prøvde å skru den på igjen for å se om det gikk å bevege musa med den, men det funka ikke..
<Kagee> du har trykket lukk? og prøvd numlock av/på ?
<jrh> ja. men det er ikke aå viktig så lenge num paden nå funker til det den skal og Tuch paden funker til sitt. det enkle er ofte det beste sier de på rema!
<Berge> jrh: PÃ¥ hva da?
<Berge> jrh: Norsk?
<Kagee> hva er en bedre oversettelse enn "pekerflaten"
<Kagee> "Kontroller pekeren med det numeriske tastaturet" ?
<Sakarias> vekker iallfall ikke misforståelser
<citoyen> styreplate
<citoyen> er vel den vanlige termen på norsk
<Kagee> styreplate er vel like lett å forvirre med touchpad
<citoyen> nei vent... tror jeg misforsto spørsmålet
<Kagee> det tro jeg også
<citoyen> trodde "pekerflate" var et forsøk på å oversette touchpad
<Sakarias> trodde jeg også
<Kagee> nei, det er et forsøk på å oversette numerisk tastatur, som jeg igjen forsøker å legge inn en bug for
<citoyen> "Styr muspekeren med piltastene"
<Kagee> somebody has a bug in their mailbox
 * citoyen har mange
<citoyen> men apropos det, så skal jeg klappe sammen pcen og vie meg til Advanced Software Testing-boken. Og kanskje litt sjokkis.
<Kagee> Mente Robert "wiki.ubuntu.com" i mailen sin ?
<Kagee> And who is Robert :)
<Sakarias> SlimG tipper jeg
<Kagee> Meeh. Jeg skulle rydde å vaske og stuff jeg, ikke rapportere bugs mot Gnome -_-
<Sakarias> hehe, Kagee... ryddet i dag jeg også... laget time lapse av det :P
<Kagee> omfg
<Kagee> må du gi meg slike ideer ?
<Sakarias> Kagee: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNY09uTcG6k
<Kagee> *sette opp speilrefleksen og n900'en til timelapse*
<Kagee> man ser jo aldri deg :-P
<Sakarias> seff ikke
<Kagee> pokker, festeplata til tripoden er mia
<Sakarias> hehe
<jrh> Kagee: sorry måtte ta meg av ungene før de reiv huset og tok livet av hverandre.. det hadde sikkert vert lurt og kalt "pekerflaten" for nummer taster, numerisk tastatur, eller noe i den duren..det vekker i alle fall mindre missforsåelser enn det som er nå..
<jrh> Sakarias: bra video.. lite  å gjøre der du bor??
<Sakarias> jrh: er helg... helger er til for å gjøre lite
<jrh> det ser jo ikke ut som om du hadde gjort lite da.. hvor mange bilder brukte du??
<Sakarias> 124
<jrh> nasti.. tidsinstilling eller trykka du for hver gang??
<Sakarias> trykket
<jrh> stilig..
<Sakarias> minnekortet gitt fullt midt inni det der også
<Sakarias> og batteriet klaget meget over at den ville bli ladet igjen
<jrh> hehehe..kan jeg godt frostå.. brukte du blitz på alle bildene?
<Sakarias> nope, ikke noe blitz
<Sakarias> helt vanlig sollys inn igjennom vinduene
<Helbom> Sakarias: hva er den hvite boksen i øverste hylle?
<Sakarias> Helbom: den er grå, er en mac mini
<Helbom> oh ok
<Sakarias> det er koblet til TVen på soverommet og er mediaboksen min
<jrh> Sånn vil jeg også ha!!!!
<Helbom> ikke dumt :)
<Sakarias> har en asrock i stuen med ubuntu som er koblet til projektoren
<Helbom> første milestone for meg er å finne en boks jeg kan plassere på boden som jeg kan ha som web server
<Helbom> og nettverks deling
<Sakarias> er en boks under trappa nede i gangen
<jrh> kos dere folkens.. kos med james bond kaller..
<Sakarias> hvilken?
<jrh> den som kom etter golden eye..
<jrh> nå får vi se hvor rå du er..
<Sakarias> tomorrow never dies?
<jrh> yes..
<Helbom> kanskje jeg skulle gå for denna her... http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=26653972
<Kagee> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=641668
<Kagee> Status: RESOLVED
<Kagee> nå skulle det bare magisk ha blitt fikset hos jrh :-P
<Kagee> pushes translationupdates?
<Sakarias> Kagee: hvordan går det med ryddingen?
<Kagee> jeg har fylt opp alle vaskemaskinene her på Kallerud :)
<Kagee> nå er det frokost før jeg fortsetter
<Sakarias> alle? hvor mange er alle?
<Kagee> fire :-P
<Kagee> og jeg har mere skittentøy
<Helbom> tror dere dette kunne gjort seg som en hjemmeserver? http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=26327848
<Sakarias> hadde ikke dekket mine behov, men ser helt grei ut...
<Sakarias> god gammel støttet hardware :)
<Helbom> hva er dine behov? :P
<Sakarias> bittelitt mer futt i cpu og en god del mer fysiskplass til disker
<jo-erlend> den der holder i massevis som en hjemmeserver.
<Helbom> jupp det jeg tenker også
<jo-erlend> jeg ville nok ha sjekket om den har en sata-kontroller. 
<Kagee> det ville vært lurt
<jo-erlend> men selve kabinettet er vel alene verdt prisen. 
<Kagee> ser ikke ur som hovedkortet støtter SATA
<jo-erlend> det var det jeg mistenkte.
<Helbom> da kikker jeg videre :P
<Kagee> A Promise Technologies 20265R RAID controller is included, and permits up to 4 drives to be installed under RAID 0, 1, or 0+1 mode. 
<Kagee> vil det si software eller hwraid?
<Sakarias> software i hardware :P
<Kagee> ~_~
<Helbom> da var det på tide å installere eclipse
<Kagee> "pakke ut" ?
<Kagee> :)
<Helbom> vel ja.. lol
<Helbom> pakke ut og sette opp blir vel rette formuleringa
<Helbom> men hey.. jeg må faktisk google en howto! :D
<Kagee> for hva ?
<Helbom> å pakke ut :D
<Helbom> hahaha
<Kagee> dobbeltklikke ?
<Kagee> tar -xf ?
<Helbom> gjennom terminal
<Kagee> tar -xf ?
<Helbom> that's it?
<Sakarias> hvis det bare er en tar fil ja
<Kagee> -x er vel for extract ?
<Helbom> ok... satan jeg føler meg helt evneveik nå :P
<Kagee> "tar xvzf" var det
<Helbom> får lese litt om detta tar greien
<Kagee> det er en forhandsinstallert kommando
<Kagee> hvorfor pakker du ut eclipse i cli ?
<Helbom> huh?
<Kagee> cli/terminal
<Helbom> veit ikke.. hvorfor ikke? :P hehe
<Helbom> er ikke det litt av sjarmen med linux? lol mulig jeg er helt på jordet nå
<Kagee> "tar xvzf eclipse_xxxxx.tar.gz"
<Kagee> skulle gjøre jobben for deg
<Kagee> Selv bruker jeg archive manager:)
<Helbom> ok :)
<Helbom> sjekka package manager og eclipse lå der
<Helbom> ikke værst
<Kagee> Helbom: den eclipsen er nokså utdatert
<Kagee> Den pleier å være det, iallefall
<Helbom> går ann å oppgradere den da?
<Kagee> greiere å bare pakke ut den nyeste versjonen
<Helbom> joda et godt poeng der
<Helbom> men nå er den allerede i gang :P
<Helbom> da får jeg finne ut hva som må til for å få fjerna det gamle før jeg henter inn nye eclipse
<Kagee> sudo apt-get remove eclipse
<Kagee> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Helbom> jøss.. ingen ting :S
<Helbom> merkelig
<Helbom> jaja
<Helbom> er noen spes plasser det "lønner seg" å plassere ting som f.eks eclipse?
<Kagee> /home/username/bin
<Kagee> der pleier jeg å legge den
<Helbom> hmm.. er ikke no bin hos meg
<Kagee> nei?
<Kagee> jeg lagde den ?
<Kagee> :-P
<Helbom> åh :-/
<Helbom> evneveik
<Helbom> nå har jeg pakka den ut i home/<user>/bin/eclipse
<Helbom> men får ikke kjørt noe
<Kagee> du dobbeltklikker på /home/<user>/bin/eclipse/eclipse ?
<Helbom> jupp
<Kagee> og jeg går ut ifra at du har installert JRE og JDK om du skal skrive javakode
<Helbom> eclipse pdt ;)
<Kagee> prøv å gå inn i ~/bin/eclipse og kjør ./eclipse
<Kagee> se om du får noen feilmeldinger
<Kagee> brb, fikse mer skittentøysvask
<Helbom> bash: ./eclipse: cannot execute binary file
<Kagee> har du lastet ned riktig 32  64-bits versjon ?
<Kagee> 32/64
<Helbom> trodde jeg hadde installert ubuntu for 64
<Helbom> men nå blei jeg usikker
<Kagee> hva sier "uname -a" ?
<Kagee> dersom den inneholder i386, i586 eller i686 har du 32-bit
<Helbom> i686
<Helbom> :)
<Helbom> vurderer å skrive ned alle dissa kommandoene :P
<Helbom> kanskje jeg skal sette opp apache, php og mysql først :P
<Helbom> men en røyk først
<brik> lol "informasjon om hvor man finner mer informasjon"
<jo-erlend> a href? :)
<brik> :>
<Kagee> Helbom: da har du lastet ned feil eclipse
<SlimG> Norn som vet hvordan jeg gir virt-manager tilgang til å redigere interfaces på en tilkoblet KVM server?
<SlimG> Jeg har satt opp bridge, og har fått et nytt interfjes som heter virbr0, men virt-manager sier fortsatt "Libvirt connection does not support interface management"
<SlimG> jeg er tilkoblet KVM serveren med qemu+ssh, og brukeren jeg kobler til som, er lagt til i gruppene "libvirt" og "kvm"
<jo-erlend> SlimG, hvilken versjon av virt-manager er det du bruker? Den kunne ikke bruke bridge sist jeg brukte det, som er/var i 10.04. 
<jo-erlend> så bridge-grensesnitt har jeg alltid lagt inn manuelt i xml-fila. 
<SlimG> 0.8.4 har jeg
<jo-erlend> den er sikkert mye nyere enn den jeg bruker, men jeg ville likevel ha sjekket om den faktisk støtter bridge grensesnitt.
<jo-erlend> en liten endring i første versjon av LibreOffice: «Mulighet for å bruke engelske funksjonsnavn i Calc fremfor de norske.» Nice!
<Helbom> Kagee: ja fant ut det :P har lasta ned den rette
<Helbom> da er apache2, php5 og mysql installert
<Helbom> uff.. får ikke tilgang til /var/www som workspace :/
<Kagee> Helbom: så klart du ikek får tilgang
<Kagee> *ikke
<Helbom> merker jo det :P
<Helbom> men skal finne ut av det :)
<Helbom> sånn
<Kagee> hva gjorde du ?
<Kagee> jeg har på følelsen at du har gjort noe dumt :-P
<Helbom> lol
<Helbom> la til brukeren min i www-data og ga www-data tilgang til /var/www
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> det var mye bedre enn mye annet du kunne gjøre
<Helbom> og chmod 775
<Kagee> -_-
<Helbom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5791162&postcount=4
<Helbom> fulte den
<Helbom> fulgte*
<Kagee> cd ~ && mkdir public_html && sudo a2enmod userdir
<Kagee> hadde også være en mulighet
<Helbom> helt sikkert.. lol skjønte ingen ting av det
<Helbom> :P
<Kagee> cd til hjemmemappa, lag ei mappe der som heter public_html, aktiver modulen userdir i apache
<Kagee> så får du opp innholdet i public_html i http://localhost/~brukernavn
<Helbom> hmm du sier noe...
<Helbom> hvertfall burde jeg laga en htdocs eller public_html i www mappa mi
<Helbom> merker jeg er vant med windows :P
<Kagee> ja, det merker jeg :)
<Helbom> hehe
<Helbom> tar nok litt tid før jeg kommer ut av de vanene også
<Helbom> har fått printa inn windows i 16 år
<jo-erlend> innprentet? :)
<Kagee> tatoeringer
<Kagee> windowsflagg all over
<Helbom> jupp
<Helbom> mente prenta :P
<jo-erlend> jeg.. føler ikke like sterkt for Microsoft som jeg engang gjorde. Kampen er på en måte vunnet. Fri programvare _er_ et reelt alternativ. Apple med sine systemer, som også er basert på fri programvare, er også et alternativ. Vi er fremdeles et alternativ til Windows og OS X, men på ARM er vi ledende, selvom markedet er forholdsvis lite foreløpig. 
<Helbom> ja men tror jeg trenger litt mer enn 1 full dag på å venne meg til linux :P
<jo-erlend> det er de tre store: Microsoft, Apple og Ubuntu. Ikke verst å komme så langt på bare seks år. 
<jo-erlend> ja. Det første jeg skal ha deg til å gjøre, er å ikke snakke om Linux på den måten. Ubuntu og Fedora, for eksempel, bruker nesten samme programvare, men er totalt forskjellige på mange andre måter. Ubuntu bruker Linux og massevis av andre programvarekomponenter, men Ubuntu er Ubuntu. 
<jo-erlend> å vende seg til Linux er en monumental oppgave, men å vende seg til Ubuntu... det tar litt tid, men det er ikke vanskelig. 
<Helbom> hehe
<Helbom> så Linux er fy fy?
<jo-erlend> absolutt ikke. Men begrepet er veldig forvirrende fordi alle de store aktørene baserer sine produkter på Linux, selvom produktene i seg selv er veldig forskjellige. 
<Helbom> ok
<jo-erlend> Android er basert på Linux, for eksempel, men det er totalt forskjellig fra Ubuntu. 
<Helbom> Ubuntu
<Helbom> jeg har så ekstremt mye å lære
<Helbom> men det virker som om folket her faktisk ikke er så arogante som folk på andre kanaler... fått et veldig godt førsteinntrykk hvertfall!
<jo-erlend> det kommer an på hva du ønsker å gjøre. Du kan gjøre så veldig mye mer med Ubuntu enn du kan med Windows, så sånn sett, er det mye mer å lære... Men det forutsetter at du har lyst til å vite alt om Linux eller Ubuntu. Det har du ikke.
<Helbom> sorry.. det blei feil :P folk her er IKKE arogante :P
 * Kagee føler på seg at jo-erlend har brukket i kveld
<Helbom> får for en gangs skyld årntli svar når jeg lurer på noe
<Kagee> Helbom: bare ikke spør dumme spøsmål :-S
<Helbom> Kagee, gjør ingen ting.. det har jeg å :)
<Helbom> Kagee, hva legger du i dumme spørsmål?
<Kagee> hva var det vi fikk her om dagen ....
<jo-erlend> spørsmål som ikke kan føre til et svar på det du lurer på, er et dumt spørsmål. 
<jo-erlend> et eksempel: "Hei, jeg lurer på noe. Er det noen som kan hjelpe meg?". 
<Helbom> jeg googler og gjør en del research før jeg i det heletatt gidder å stille et direkte spm.. mulig jeg kanskje slenger en kommentar om hva jeg holder på med, og om noen da føler for det så kan dem komme med innspill
<Helbom> men jeg sitter uansett å googler samtidig
<Kagee> Helbom: "hvordan får jeg skriverettigheter på hele harddisken" når det du egnetlig skal ha er skriverettighter på en ekstern harddisk er et ikke-så-godt eksempel
<Helbom> haha kan hende jeg kommer med den, men da kommer det aktuelle spm i samme setning
<Helbom> Kagee, jeg veit ikke en gang åssen man mounter eksterne harddisker :P
<Helbom> men nå gjør jo ubuntu det for meg ser det ut som så :P
<Kagee> det også
<Helbom> men veit det finnes terminal kommandoer for det...
<jo-erlend> det er ofte vanskelig å stille et godt spørsmål når du ikke vet hva problemet er fordi du ikke kjenner systemet godt nok. Da er det bedre å stille et spørsmål enn å ikke gjøre det. 
<Helbom> sant jo-erlend.. og får hjelp til å lokalisere hva det egenlige problemet er
<Helbom> jo-erlend, du er ikke tilfeldigvis fra trheim du?
<jo-erlend> Helbom, en strategi som jeg liker godt, er at man alltid gjør funksjonene tilgjengelige som kommandoer før man lager et grafisk brukergrensesnitt. Jeg tror det er mange som er enige i den strategien og veldig mange programmer lar deg derfor gjøre mer vha kommandoer enn GUI... Men det er et mål at de vanlige tingene skal kunne gjøres på en enkel måte vha GUI, så hvis du finner noen eksempler.. Si fra. :)
<jo-erlend> det er ingen tilfeldighet at jeg ikke er fra Trondheim. Jeg er nødvendigvis fra Bærum. :)
<Helbom> hehe ok.. kjenner en i trheim som heter det samme.. var et long shot men vært et forsøk :P
<jo-erlend> tøft. Det er ikke så mange av oss.
<Helbom> :)
<Helbom> men altså, nå du sier "gjør funksjonene tilgjengelige som kommandoer"
<Helbom> hva eksakt mener du med det?
<Kagee> jeg ble helt på trynet irritert her om dagen da jeg fant en mediaspiller som ikke kunne ta en liste med filnavn inn på kommandoelinjen
<jo-erlend> et program kan for eksempel ha en menyoppføring for å kjøre programmet i fullskjerm, mens det også kan kjøres med programnavn --fullscreen
<Kagee> type "media film1.avi film2.avi" etc
<Kagee> jeg _måtte_ finne filene i et grafisk brukergjensesnitt
<Helbom> ahh ok
<Helbom> ja for det har vært litt av det jeg har tenkt på med overgangen
<Helbom> akkurat dette med kommandoer osv
<Helbom> hadde ikke trodd det skulle være så grafisk som det er nå
<Kagee> Jeg åpner filer i VLC i grafisk brukergrensenitt hele tiden, men å ha _muligheten_ er minst like viktig
<Helbom> mhm men sånn jeg så for meg det, utifra hvordan jeg har hørt folk snakke om det, var at tilnærmet alt ble gjort i terminal
<jo-erlend> ja, for noen programmer er det viktigere enn for andre. Men det er alltid viktig å separere funksjonalitet og brukergrensesnitt. Det finnes gjerne mange forskjellige grafiske programmer som i prinsippet bare er et skall for de egentlige funksjonene. 
<Helbom> men da er det vel kanskje mer snakk om servere da kanskje?
<Helbom> ok.. tror jeg skjønner
<jo-erlend> vel. Kommandokontroll over systemet ditt, er veldig effektivt, veldig tilgjengelig (for eksempel via mobiltelefon) og det er veldig billig i forhold til båndbredde og sånne ting, når du kobler til fra andre steder. 
<Helbom> sant
<Helbom> hmm.. er det stor jobb å få til det?
<Helbom> kunne f.eks sitte på jobb med putty å få tilgang her?
<jo-erlend> jeg har en Nokia N900, for eksempel. Den kjører Maemo, som er en annen Linux-distro. Det hender ofte at jeg kobler til den fra PCen min og styrer den med kommandoer fremfor å bruke selve telefonen, rett og slett fordi det er mer effektivt.
<brik> irssi <3
<jo-erlend> Helbom, apt://openssh-server <-- Åpne den lenken i Firefox, så er det klart til bruk. 
<Helbom> da var det installert
<jo-erlend> da kan du koble til. :)
<Helbom> jaha? hvordan? lol
<Helbom> ip i putty?
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<Helbom> port 22?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Helbom> brb hente laptop
<Kagee> jo-erlend: media-player på N900 støtter ikke filnavn på kommandolinja :(
<jo-erlend> eller hvis du vil ha tilgang til filene dine fra windows, for eksempel, kan du bruke winscp. Openssh Server sørger også for filoverføringer. 
<jo-erlend> Kagee, så ekstrem er jeg ikke, så det har jeg ikke merket noe til. :)
<Helbom> mhm.. bruker winscp på jobben
<jo-erlend> du installerte Ubuntu igår eller noe sånt? Det er alltid spennende med nye brukere. Hva er det du vil bruke det til?
<Helbom> Network error: COnnection timed out
<Helbom> ja installerte det i går kveld :)
<Helbom> web dev enviroment er hoved formålet
<Helbom> åsså er jeg lei windows :P
<jo-erlend> sikker på at ip er riktig?
<Helbom> jupp
<jo-erlend> lagt inn brukernavn og passord?
<jo-erlend> oh, glem det. Feil feilmelding. Prøv å koble til lokalt? 
<Helbom> tester porten nå.. merkelig om den er sperra
<Helbom> der var jeg inne
<Helbom> Stora'n min blokkerte 22
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<Helbom> men den er jo kun lokalt så den trenger jo ikke den porten
<Helbom|Putty> :)
<Helbom|Putty> naaise :P
<jo-erlend> ja.. Altså.. Hvis du bare vil åpne en terminal, så kan du gjøre det via Programmer > Tilbehør > Terminal.
<Helbom|Putty> nå er jeg i windows
<jo-erlend> aha :)
<Helbom|Putty> ;) gjennom laptop
<Helbom|Putty> er det ikke mulig å lage sessions i terminal? som holdes åpen
<jo-erlend> jo. Bruk screen eller noe sånt.
<Helbom|Putty> slik at om jeg starter irssi hjemme så kan jeg koble meg mot den samme og chatte med samme nick osv
<Helbom|Putty> ok :)
<Helbom|Putty> men brb smoke
<jo-erlend> byobu er basert på screen, men litt mer brukervennlig.
<Helbom> jaha?
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at screen peker på byobu i Ubuntu. Det er det samme programmet, bare at du har et panel som i Windows eller Ubuntu, bare i tekstform. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: it does
<Helbom> skreiv byobu i terminalen nå og skjedde noe ja
<Helbom> må bare finne ut hvordan jeg kan connecte til en session
<Kagee> Helbom: "Ctrl-A Ctrl-D" for å komme ut av en sesjon
<Kagee> "screen -r" for å koble til en igjen
<jo-erlend> Helbom, ved å kjøre byobu. Bare lukk programmet når du vil "koble fra" og kjør det på nytt når du vil koble til. 
<Helbom> tenkte mest pågjennom putty
<Helbom> hvis jeg starter en session her hjemme
<Kagee> Helbom: du logger deg inn på vanlig måte og så kobler du det til screensesjonen ,ed "screen -r"
<Helbom> screen -r 9368.byobu f.eks?
<Helbom> eller bare -r
<Helbom> ?
<Kagee> eller bare -r
<Helbom> funker ikke
<Kagee> når du lager en screensesjon kan du også navngi den.
<Kagee> det funker ikke med bare -r som du har flere enn 1 åpen sesjon
<Kagee> Den sesjonen jeg kjører nå ble startet med "screen -S irc" og jeg kobler meg til med "screen -d -r irc"
<Helbom> får bare "There is a screen on: 9368.byobu (02/06/20111 11:49:42 PM) (Attached)
<Kagee> screen -d -r
<Helbom> der ja :D
<Helbom> bare spm.. har sett på jobben at sjefen skriver i session samtidig som en annen
<Kagee> mja, det er mulig
<Kagee> du er sikker på at det er en kommandolinjesesjon, og ikke bare irssi ? :-P
<Helbom> jepp :)
<Helbom> 110%
<Kagee> det er mulig å gjøre slik "med deg selv" eller mellom flere brukere på samme server
<geirha> screen -x
<Helbom> også en av grunnene til at jeg bytter til linux... fordi jeg kommer til å måtte jobbe mye med linux terminal på jobben
<Kagee> Helbom: god ide
<Kagee> geirha: da må afaik screen være suid root
<Kagee> for at det skal funke mellom flere brukere
<Kagee> elns
<Kagee> og det kan hende det er "fikset" siden 8.04 :)
<geirha> Mulig, har aldri delt screen med andre. Men screen -x er nyttig.
<Kagee> som jeg kjører på serveren min
<Helbom> jobber som web app utvikler.. og har fått sykt mye ansvar på jobben
<Kagee> hirr
<Helbom> han vil at jeg skal kunne hjelpe til med kontroll av server'ne osv.. både de vi har på kontoret og de som står i en fjellhall i oslo
<Helbom> ahh ja -x
<Helbom> btw.. hvilke client bruker du?
<jo-erlend> Helbom, i såfall vil jeg anbefale at du i det minste leser gjennom serverguiden på help.ubuntu.com. 
<Helbom> de bruker ikke ubuntu :-( men fedora
<Helbom> irc klient*
<Helbom> er det stor forskjell på de 2?
<jo-erlend> vel. Programvaren er den samme. Det hender at kommandoer er litt forskjellige, men konfigurasjoner osv, er de samme. 
<Helbom> ok
<Helbom> ja dem bruker vel f.eks yum ikke apt-get
<Helbom> håpet er jo at om jeg får skaffa meg en hjemmeserver så kan jeg kjøre alt at irc stuff også gjennom der
<Helbom> bare logge på med putty
<Helbom> åsså er bruker'n min online 24/7
<Helbom> for desktopen min bråker en del :(
<Helbom> dumme vifter
<Helbom> jo-erlend, hvilke irc klient er det du bruker?
<SlimG> Helbom: Om du skal ligge på irc 24/7 så er det et fint script til irssi som ser når du kobler til/fra screen sesjonen som irssi kjører i, og setter riktig status på brukeren din.
<jo-erlend> Helbom, xchat, vanligvis.
<Helbom> SlimG takk :) jo-erlend ok :P
<Helbom> det scriptet er notert... blir mer aktuelt når jeg får satt opp en server
<Helbom> nå prøver jeg å se hvordan jeg navngir en screen seesion :P
<jo-erlend> jeg er egentlig ikke så voldsomt interessert i å være tilgjengelig hele tiden lenger, men med x2go får jeg også muligheten til å hente frem xchat fra andre maskiner. Med NoMachine NX 4, får man mulighet til å gjøre det rett via nettleseren uten å installere noe også. 
<SlimG> XChat minner veldig om mIrc fra windows, hvem kom først?
<Kagee> SlimG: ohh, link?
<SlimG> Kagee: XChat, mIrc eller Irssi scriptet?
<Kagee> irssi
<Kagee> mIRC kom vel først?
<Kagee> av den og xchat
<Helbom> mirc kom i 95
<SlimG> Kagee: screen_away.pl
<Helbom> men nå er det natta på meg
<Helbom> opp kl 06
<Helbom> blir ille å kjøre på jobb bakfull ja
<Helbom> tror det blir buss isteden gitt
<jo-erlend> anstendig. 
<Helbom> natta og takk for all hjelpen så langt...
<jo-erlend> sov godt.
<SlimG> Jeg har tatt meg en seierspils siden jeg nå endelig har startet prosessen med å konvertere vmware bildene til qemu+kvm, syns jeg er vel fortjent :)
<Helbom> takk.. du også :)
<jo-erlend> SlimG, det kan være litt jobb, noen ganger. Bør ikke være _altfor_ komplisert da?
<SlimG> jobben er enkel, har bare tatt tid å anskaffe ny server, og sette meg godt inn i kvm
<jo-erlend> SlimG, virt-manager pleier å ligge litt bak resten av libvirt, så det lønner seg å følge med på de andre. virsh er i hvertfall veldig viktig. 
<SlimG> virt-
<SlimG> wups
<SlimG> merker jeg savner endel funksjoner i virt-manager ja, mangel på interfjes håndtering, og mulighet til å velge filer fra maskinen som kjører virt-manager
<SlimG> aff.. caps-lock er motsatt mellom localhost og maskinen i virt-manager vinduet, uprofft :)
<Kagee> SlimG: itworks
<SlimG> Ser ikke ut til at det er mulig å koble fra den virtuelle musen heller
<SlimG> men fortsatt langt mer behagelig enn krangefanten vmware
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-30
<jonaskul> oen heerrrr?
<jonaskul> oen
<jonaskul> noen
<jonaskul> her
<malin> jeg er her, men har egentig lagt meg
<malin> så jeg er ikke her, samtidig som jeg er her, hm, det går jo ikke
<jonaskul> paradox
<malin> jau
<malin> blir som læreren pappa hadde på barneskolen, som skulle forklare hvordan gud var overalt, og sa et var som solen... :S at det var lyst over alt på en gang. eh.. :S grøss og så feil
<jonaskul> Snakk om feilvisning :p
<malin> ja.. hun tegnetvisst opp hvordan solstråene liksom lyste opp hele jorden på en gang
<malin>  det er jo så feil at det er skammelig. heldigvis skjønte pappa at det ikke kunne være rett
<malin> men var vel på 50-60-tallet
<malin> men hvordan erdet med deg da ? :)
<jonaskul> En hadde nok litt annet syn på den tiden ja. Men man erfarer jo fortsatt at forelesere og lærere har absurde meninger
<jonaskul> Jeg lurte på, vet du om det er mulig å lage en bro på ethernettilkoblinger og kjøre modemet rett i de ene og koble routeren på den andre?
<jonaskul> Jeg prøvde
<jonaskul> Og alt ser ut til å fungere
<jonaskul> annet enn at maskiene som er koblet til routeren ikke fikk nett
<jonaskul> så noe er tydeligvis galt
<jonaskul> men du vet du om det går i det hele tatt?
<jonaskul> Har hatt et stort problem med at jeg mister nett i det siste
<jonaskul> Blåskjerm, elsker blåskjerm
<jonaskul> nei, det betyr natta
<cjoke> malin, #urt.no
<jo-erlend> jonaskul, klikk på nettverksikonet og velg "rediger tilkoblinger". Så velger du det nettverksgrensesnittet du vil koble andre maskiner til og ser på egenskapene for det. Under IPv4 velger du "Metode: delt med andre maskiner".
<jo-erlend> da deler du internettilkoblingen med de maskinene. Hvor internettilkoblingen kommer fra, spiller ingen rolle. Funker med mobilt bredbånd, trådløst eller hva som helst. Hvis du skal gjøre det manuelt, så må du enten sette opp statisk IP på klientene, eller bruke en DHCP server. Hvis du gjør det som jeg beskrev over, så settes det opp en DHCP server automatisk.
<jo-erlend> hvis du skulle ha problem med at maskinene kobler seg av og på ustanselig, så kan du prøve å deaktivere ipv6. Det har vært en bug med det.
<jonaskul> jo-erlend: Takk for svar!
<jonaskul> Leste litt rundt på nettet i går, og noen mente jeg måtte bruke krysset kabel fra data til router
<jonaskul> Har du noen formening om det?
<malin> cjoke: takk
<geirha> ukrysset mellom data og router.  krysset mellom data og data
<jonaskul> geirha: Takk for det.
<jo-erlend> jonaskul, bare for veldig gamle maskiner.
<jo-erlend> hvis nettverkskortene er nyere enn ca ti år, så behøver du ikke å tenke på det.
<jo-erlend> hvis det ikke skulle fungere, så kan det alltids være greit å teste. Det er riktig at det er sånn det skal være, men nyere kort fikser det på egenhånd.
<stianhj> Ehm.. når jeg skriver a og e etterhverandre, uten mellomrom, så blir det plutselig til æ..
<stianhj> Ubuntu 10.04
<stianhj> Aldri opplevd det før..
<stianhj> ae
<malin> her dukka det opp som ae
<malin> altså en a + en e
<geirha> overalt, eller bare i visse programmer?
<geirha> aa oe
<stianhj> når jeg skriver ae her, så blir karakteren til en æ.. men jeg kan ta cursor mellom a og e og trykke space f.eks.
<stianhj> og det som ser ut som en æ -> ae blir a og e i IRC klienten min
<stianhj> i nettleseren skjer det samme
<stianhj> mediaelements.net funker, men det er en står æ i url'en
<stianhj> skjer ikke i vim, gedit, terminal
<stianhj> så det er en a og en e, men det ser ut som en æ.. ser litt teit ut -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2559873/screenshot12.png
<stianhj> Ingen anelse hva jeg skal se etter for å løse det..
<stianhj> Laget en ny mappe som heter mediaelements.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2559873/screenshot13.png
<stianhj> Søker i gconf-editor etter ae.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2559873/screenshot14.png
<stianhj> gjelder bare ae, ikke aa oe
<geirha> Hm. Kan være det bare er skrifttypen som setter a-en og e-en for tett sammen
<geirha> System -> Instillinger -> Utseende -> [Skrifter]  Hva er de satt til?
<stianhj> men ae og æ ser identisk ut..
<stianhj> to sek
<stianhj> er det fonter på engelsk?
<stianhj> jeg bruker Roboto fra Android 4.0
<geirha> Ja. System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> [Fonts] (tror jeg)
<stianhj> Ja, det var fonten..
<stianhj> det var idiotisk :P
<stianhj> takk for hjelpen geirha..
<RoyK>  
<btun> Noen som bruker cinnamon?
<btun> Er det enkelt å endre f.eks størrelsen på panelet? Eller bør en vente en stund før cinnamon er mer stabilt og funksjonsrik?
<malin> prøver meg på fedora med minnepinne her, må jo bare si det var imponerende rask boot fra minnepinnen, mye raskere enn ubuntu booter fra hdd
<jo-erlend> en rask minnepinne kan være raskere enn en harddisk til sånt. Veldig mye av det som gjøres er søking etter filer og der er flashminne stort sett voldsomt mye raskere. Men er det 11.10 du sammenlikner med eller 12.04?
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-31
 * cjoke lot rpm *dra sin kos* når overgangen fra rh9 til fedora så sitt lys ;) 
<cjoke> <-- redhat, suse, mandrake, fedora og linux for dummies m/ david elboth :->
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu Developer Week starter idag i #Ubuntu-classroom
<jo-erlend> malin, kl. 20:00 norsk tid er Unity Lenses tema...
<RoyK> ei berte på Get support forklarte nettopp at for å koble på TV på dekoderen til Get, så trengte jeg en sånn transformator for å konvertere det digitale signalet i den svarte SCART-kabelen til sånn HDMI-plugg
<malin> jo-erlend: nice, da må jeg joine, kom nettopp hjem fra tening jeg, men skal joine over der :)
<malin> jeg kan jo ikke prate i kanalen står det :(
<jo-erlend> malin, egen kanal hvor du kan stille spørsmål. Så er det noen som kopierer over. På den måten blir det litt ryddig.
<malin> jo-erlend: da du spurte om fedora vs ubuntu og boottida på minnepinne, sammenligna jeg egnetlig fedora 16 med alle ubuntu-versjoner jeg har vært borti, inkludert 12.04 faktisk.
<malin> jo-erlend: ah, hvor er kahnalen man stiller spørsmålet da?
<RoyK> buter fedora raskere?
<malin> RoyK: fra minnepinne, bootet det raskere enn fra hdd, det har jeg aldri opplevd med noen ubuntu-versjon noen gang
<jo-erlend> malin, #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<malin> den bootet i løpet at av hm.. tja, maks 30 sekunder tror jeg
<jo-erlend> malin, ubuntu booter raskere fra minnepinne enn fra harddisk her også, med 12.04
 * RoyK er noe tvilende til å måle systemers ytelse etter boot-opp-tid
<malin> jo-erlend: mulig, men jeg har aldri sett noe så raskt før....
<jo-erlend> 30 sekunder er vel ikke så raskt?
 * RoyK booter ubuntu på SD-kort på pandaboard vesentlig raskere enn 30sek
<malin> jo-erlend: det var i alle fall ikke lengere enn det. Har brukt å ta betydelig lengere tid enn det her i alle fall
<malin> fra man er i boot-menyen til man er inne i fult desktop gikk jo sykt raskt
<jo-erlend> ca femten sekunder her, med den ene minnepinnen uten lagringsfil. Med den andre, med lagringsfil, tar det rundt to  minutter. Sånt har endel å si.
<jo-erlend> det er sikkert tilfeldig, men de fra Kingston er veldig trege, mens den ene jeg har fra Corsair er meget rask.
<malin> oki. er damme minnepinne jeg har brukt før i alle fall
<malin> ellers likte jeg fedora
<malin> installerte jo fedora core en gang for mange år sida
<malin> men liker software centeret i ubuntu bedre
<RoyK> hm... jeg har et pandabrett her, og ikke noe annet trådløst aksesspunkt - er det mulig å sette opp et "vanlig" aksesspunkt, dvs ikke ad hoc, med ubuntu? dette er 11.10 (ARM)
<RoyK> ad hoc funker til noe, men android ser ikke ut til å like det
<RoyK> hostapd, kanskje
<jo-erlend> Android har ikke noe imot det, bortsett fra at du må skrive inn nettverksnavnet selv, såvidt jeg vet.
<RoyK> den finner nettet, men klarer ikke å koble til
<RoyK> testa fra to forskjellige androider her
<RoyK> kanskje marvin-syndrom på dem
<jo-erlend> åh.
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-01
<cjoke> RoyK, hvilken driver bruker du (trådløst kort)? ikke alle drivere som har støtte for ap slik jeg forstår det. ref : http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers håper det er til hjelp :)
<cjoke> vel, det stod at der var mange bruksområder som ikke virket på diverse trådløse kort/drivere i linux. (synd) for windows å wifi suger(erfaring).
<dagerik> Ubuntu is not detecting my external 24' screen's highest resolution. I tried adding the 1920x1080 resolution using xrandr like this: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/images/2012-02-01_04.50.38.png But it "Failed to change the screen configuration!". Suggestions?
<Skew-_^> Hei! er det vanskeligt å upgrade kernel i ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> Skew-_^, det skjer jo av seg selv. Ellers er kjernen pakket og klar, så det er bare å installere tre pakker. Du kan vel antakelig også legge til et PPA.
<Skew-_^> okok, Hvordan finner jeg ut hvordan versjon jeg har av kernelen? trur kansje det at maskinen bugger seg litt er er kernel problem
<jo-erlend> du kan åpne en terminal og skrive inn uname -a, for eksempel.
<Skew-_^> også et spørsmål til er det noe vits i å upgrade til gnome 3 i ubuntu 10.04.3 lucid?
<Skew-_^> Linux ENVY 2.6.32-37-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 20:32:42 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Berge> Skew-_^: Det er delte meningen om Gnome 3 (-:
<jo-erlend> nei. Det vil jeg ikke anbefale. Det er vesentlige endringer som ikke er offisielt støttet og det kan gjøre det betydelig vanskeligere å oppgradere senere. Hvis du skal gjøre noe sånt, så kan du like gjerne oppgradere til Precise (som blir 12.04LTS i April). Jeg vil anbefale å vente litt.
<jo-erlend> Gnome 3 er kjempefint. Men det er en vesentlig oppgradering av plattformen, så det innebærer en betydelig økning av sjansen for at noe brekker. Gnome 3 er standard i nyere versjoner av Ubuntu, så da er det bedre å bruke noe som er støttet.
<jo-erlend> ^^ Skew-_^
<Skew-_^> kk i see
<Skew-_^> jeg kjørte 11.10 en stund men hadde en bug på Xterm så den frøys hele tia
<Skew-_^> men er sikkert pga jeg har ATI skjermkort
<Skew-_^> lyst å selge pcen min å kjøpe meg en ny en med nVida skjermkort
<jo-erlend> Skew-_^, mulig. Bruker du de proprietære driverne eller de åpne?
<Berge> Skew-_^: En annen mening er at Gnome 3 er totalt ubrukelig, foreløpig by design.
<Skew-_^> proprietære
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, er strålende fornøyd med mitt HD5850, enten jeg bruker åpne eller lukkede drivere.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja, men det er basert på misforståelser og blind tro på løse rykter.
<Skew-_^> finner ikke noen bra åpene ;P  jeg har ATI radeon HD5650m
<Berge> (Jeg klarer ikke å starte uxterm uten å finne Nautilus, navigere til /usr/bin og høyreklikke på uxterm-ikonet i Gnome 3.)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvordan er det meningen at jeg skal starte programmer?
<Berge> Jeg skulle veldig gjerne vært glad i Gnome 3, egentlig.
<Berge> Men det bryter så voldsomt med måten jeg vanligvis bruker skrivebord på.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er Gnome Shell du snakker om, altså?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, og jeg orker ikke snakke om akademiske forskjeller mellom hva som er GTK og hva som er Gnome og whatnot.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke brukt det på en god stund, men det skulle jo være mulig å bare trykke super og skrive inn uxterm?
<Berge> Da starter gedit.
<jo-erlend> hehe, fleiper du?
<Berge> Nei. /usr/bin/uxterm er et kjørbart shellscript som wrapper xterm.
<Berge> Og det føler gnome 3 for å vise meg i gedit.
<jo-erlend> aha! :)
<Berge> Om jeg trykker Alt-f2 (den vanlige måten å starte ting på), leter den ikke etter ting i PATH.
<Berge> Dessuten skjønner jeg ikke hvordan jeg skal minimere vinduer, eller flytte dem til andre virtuelle skrivebord. Eller for den saks skyld hvordan jeg lager flere.
<Berge> Jeg er liksom avhengig av noen få ting i et skrivebordsmiljø, og helt nøyaktig ingen av dem virker i Gnome 3.
<jo-erlend> lag deg en .desktop-fil og putt den i ~./local/share/applications og se om det hjelper?
<Berge> Jah. Eller bare bruk gnome 2 til gnome 3 enten blir vraket eller bedre.
<jo-erlend> Berge, å kjøre Gnome 2 i Gnome 3 er forvirrende kommunikasjon. Gnome Panel er i Gnome 1, 2 og 3.
<Skew-_^> wtf snakker dere om terminal?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du er den eneste jeg vet om som klarer å forvirre forskjellene på gnome 2 og 3 (-.
<Skew-_^> Gnome, er vell gui på hvordan oppsettet er?
<Berge> Jeg mente gnome 2. Men jeg kjører for så vidt det Debian kaller Gnome Classic et annet sted.
<jo-erlend> Skew-_^, det har vært stor utvikling den siste tiden. I gamle dager hadde Gnome ett skrivebord. Nå har Gnome i nærheten av ti stykker. Vi kaller dem plutselig for shells.
<Berge> Skew-_^: Ingen vet helt hva GNOME er. jo-erlend har sikkert en lang forklaring.
<Skew-_^> Aha i see ;)
<Berge> Skew-_^: I dagligtallen er det et skrivebordsmiljø, dog.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ok. Liker du Gnome 3 musikkspiller? :)
<Skew-_^> jeg har ikke brukt ubuntu siden 6.01
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ingen anelse?
<Berge> Jeg bruker Rhythmbox.
<Skew-_^> eller.no og ikke brukt slackware siden 2 eller .3
<jo-erlend> Berge,  mhm. Poenget er at det er to offisielle musikkspillere i Gnome 3, på samme måte som det finnes to offisielle, men helt forskjellige desktoper. Det er lettere hvis vi snakker om produktnavn.
<jo-erlend> ekstremt dårlig kommunikasjon fra Gnomes side, det der.
<Skew-_^> Jeg er hypp på Debian. men er usikker på om alt av HW funker etter jeg har installert det samtidig som jeg vurderer nesten å gå tilbake til Win, fordi det er nesten ingenting på maskinen som funker i linux :S dritt pc for linux har jeg, HP-Envy-14-1190eo, nettverks kortet lugger å detter ut 24/7 fra wlan
<Berge> Debian <3
<Berge> Saklig maskinvare <3
<Berge> Egentlig er det noen år siden sist jeg måtte krangle med maskinvare i Lunix.
<Skew-_^> jeg føler jeg krangler med maskinvaren og linux 24/7
<Skew-_^> sikkelig irriterende
<Berge> Da har du enten skrotmaskinvare, dårlig karma eller begge deler (-:
<jo-erlend> Skew-_^, ting har blitt betydelig bedre med AMD skjermkort siden 10.04.
<Skew-_^> joda men jeg har ATI
<Skew-_^> ikke amd ;P
<jo-erlend> Skew-_^, samme ting.
<Skew-_^> ?
<Skew-_^> :P
<jo-erlend> det er AMD nå.
<Skew-_^> hmm
<Skew-_^> kk
<jo-erlend> Radeon HD-kortene nyere enn 4-serien fungerer generelt veldig fint med de nye åpne driverne.
<Skew-_^> hp envy 14 i7 1.6 ghz cpu, 8gb ddr3, 240gb ssd, 1gb ati radeon hd 5650m
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri prøvd med mobility-serien. Jeg vet ikke egentlig hva forskjellen er.
<Skew-_^> boardcom netverk kort
<Skew-_^> mobility er til laptop's ;P
<Skew-_^> bruker litt mindre strøm trur jeg også
<jo-erlend> i 10.04, med HD5850, følte jeg meg veldig tvunget til å bruke de proprietære driverne, men det var så mye problemer med dem. I 11.04 var det nesten ingen problemer med de åpne. I 11.10 så jeg ikke lenger noen grunn til å bruke de proprietære i det hele tatt. Det er i alle fall ikke dårligere i Precise.
<jo-erlend> Broadcom er jo et vedvarende irritasjonsmoment, men jeg synes å ha lest at ting har blitt bedre på det området også.
<Skew-_^> jo-erlend, jeg måtte bruke en gammal guide til AndyCC på #ubuntu for å få det til, måtte laste ned 4 pakker å instalere de
<Skew-_^> men det lugger
<Skew-_^> og er ikke helt optimalt
<jo-erlend> trådløst i Linux er generelt nokså luggete, selv når det fungerer.
<Skew-_^> begynner å bli lei lissom, video lagger på maskinen
<jo-erlend> det hadde jeg også mye av i 10.04. Det er veldig lenge siden jeg hadde noen sånne problemer nå.
<Skew-_^> prøver å spille av en .avi fil i vlc eller hvilken som helst meidaspiller og det hakker å lugger
<Skew-_^> 11.10 var greit nok, alt funka rett etter instalasjonen, uten om at X. frøys hele tia
<Skew-_^> plagde dritten ut av meg
<Skew-_^> så jeg instalerte 10.04.3 som var enda verre
<jo-erlend> Skew-_^, det er alpha2 av Precise i morgen. Hvis jeg var deg, ville jeg ha lastet den ned og lekt litt med den fra en minnepinne. Jeg vil anta at problemene med video er helt borte. Du skal heller ikke se bort fra at problemene med broadcom har blitt mindre.
<Skew-_^> hmm, jeg tenkte faktisk på mint
<jo-erlend> det er jo eldre, så problemene med maskinvare bør være større i Mint.
<Skew-_^> mint 12?
<jo-erlend> men for all del, det er jo morsomt å leke.
<Skew-_^> joda
<Skew-_^> men må ha noe som funker snart as
<Skew-_^> jeg bor ikke i et land med bra nett
<Skew-_^> er bare på ferie i norge nå så er stress å ha problemer med pcen hele tia
<Skew-_^> eneste som gikk fint var win7 ;P og win dev preview men det var litt overkill å ha den nå^^
<jo-erlend> jepp. Neste gang du kjøper en PC, ville jeg ha sett over listen på http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Skew-_^> Jeg tenkte å kjøpe meg en ultrabook fra asus
<Skew-_^> drite i å ha en med bra skjermkort
<Skew-_^> bare en som "funker" :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<Skew-_^> og som er lett å ta med å veier ikke mye, å som "funker" å kjøre winXP i vbox for iphone/ipad backup syncing
<jo-erlend> jeg har meget gode erfaringer med Acer. Min Acer 1810TZ (11") har jeg aldri hatt en antydning til problemer med.
<jo-erlend> alt har fungert perfekt siden jeg kjøpte den.
<Skew-_^> eller bare go all wild å kjøpe en mac^^
<Skew-_^> silker litt på en alienware m11x 3r koster 12lapper i spania for en med beste cpu og 8gb ram
<Skew-_^> har ssd disk fra før av så trenger ikke det
<Skew-_^> sparer 6-7tusen på å kjøpe den i spania :P
<jo-erlend> dyrere å kjøpe maskinvare i Spania enn i Norge, vil jeg anta?
<jo-erlend> har alltid vært sånn før, i alle fall.
<Skew-_^> hmm, nei ikke helt
<jo-erlend> Norge er jo veldig billig når det gjelder datautstyr. Mye dyrere i Sverige, for eksempel. Tyskland har vel vært et av de få landene som er billigere enn Norge.
<Skew-_^> det er kunn 6% skatt der og ingen avgifter som i norge
<Skew-_^> så nei det er ikke helt sant
<Berge> …og ingen reklamasjonsrett.
<Skew-_^> gå på dell.no/alienware og dell.es/alienware å se da :P
<Skew-_^> joda når du kjøper fra seriøse forhandlere som forex Dell da gjeller garantien osv oss alle Dell forhandlere ;P
<Skew-_^> på tvers av landene
<jo-erlend> 18% moms i Spania?
<Skew-_^> trukke de har moms akkuratt..
<jo-erlend> Norge har utvidet reklamasjonsrett på grunn av kjøpsloven.
<Skew-_^> se på landet
<jo-erlend> jo.
<Skew-_^> de er fattige de er nesten konkurs
<Berge> 1800 kroner å spare? Jeg vet nå ikke.
<Skew-_^> de har ikke avgifter osv der :p
<Berge> Skew-_^: Hvilke avgifter tenker du på
<Berge> =
<Berge> ?, til og med
<Skew-_^> 1kartong med sigg koster jo 152kr
<Berge> Men vi snakker om datautstyr.
<Skew-_^> ja
<Berge> Ja, så hvilke avgifter tenker du på?
<jo-erlend> Skew-_^, Norge er dyrt på de aller fleste områder, men på datautstyr har Norge tradisjonelt vært veldig billig.
<Skew-_^> sett galagzy s2 til 2400kr uten binning og 2Ã¥rs internasjonal garanti
<jo-erlend> 5 år i Norge.
<Berge> Som jo-erlend sier. Og det er interessant, for Norge er betalingssterkt, vanligvis.
<Berge> Skew-_^: Dessuten er det mye mer interessant å se på pris i forhold til inntekt.
<Berge> Altså: Hvor mange timer medianpersonen i landet må jobbe for å få råd til $foo
<Skew-_^> jo-erlend, er ca samme pris i polen og norge på data utstyr osv. men akuratt på dell sin side så kan du prøve å se da
<Berge> Og da er Norge billigst på omtrent alt, og nest billigst på f.eks. bensin i Europa.
<Skew-_^> lol
<Berge> Unnskyld, tredjeplass, er det, etter Island og Luxembourg.
<Skew-_^> grankanaria full tank på bilen 50euro ca 400kr
<Berge> Skew-_^: Og hvor lenge jobber en spanjol for å få råd til det?
<Berge> Tre ganger så lenge som en nordmann? Fire?
<Skew-_^> Berge, lenge normalt tjener en spansk mann 1000euro ca i månden
<Skew-_^> koster ca 300-550Euro for å leie en leilighet 2-3roms i månden
<Berge> Ah, her: En norsk husholdning har 31k USD i medianinntekt, en spansk har 18k USD.
<Berge> Så ting må betraktes som ca. dobbelt så dyrt.
<jo-erlend> 6 990,- NOK eller 1.699 Euro (13.007 NOK etter dagens valutakurser). Du sparer altså 6017 kroner på å kjøpe den i Norge.
<Skew-_^> LoL! jeg får ikke spansk lønn da tosk
<Skew-_^> for meg er det billigere enn i norge^^
<Berge> Dette i PPP, som er en litt pussig enhet veldig rettet mot usanske markeder, rett nok.
<Skew-_^> jeg tjener over 2000euro i månden å jobber kunn 25timer i uka^^
<Skew-_^> 4dager :P
<Berge> Skew-_^: Klart det er. Du sparer 1700 kroner på å kjøpe den første laptopen jeg så på dell.{no,es} i Spania.
<Skew-_^> Berge, lol 1700 er mere
<Skew-_^> jeg skal vise deg
<Berge> Bortsett fra at du må fortolle den på vei inn til Norge.
<Berge> SÃ¥ gang tallet med 1.25.
<Skew-_^> nop må ikke tolle det når jeg bor der^^
<Berge> Bor du i Spania og hever norsk lønn?
<Berge> Dobbel skatt! Ekstra bra.
<Berge> Eventuelt utmeldt av folketrygden. Også ekstra bra.
<Skew-_^> har betalt skatt i landet jeg bor i^^ kjøpte ipad i nerderland å betalte ikke toll for det
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke helt hvordan 13000 kroner er billigere enn 6990. Men som Berge sider, hvis du kjøper den i Spania og tar den med til Norge, så må du betale toll i tillegg, så det blir betraktelig mer enn 13k.
<Berge> Og, vel, kjøpsloven er ikke så dum.
<jo-erlend> kjøpsloven er fin.
<Berge> Fem års reklamasjonsrett er fort verdt 1700 kroner.
<Berge> Skew-_^: Da smuglet du den inn.
<Skew-_^> sant nok det Berge  med reklamasjons rett
<jo-erlend> men altså; jeg så på den siden jeg fikk beskjed om å se på. Den viser at PCen koster 6990 NOK i Norge og 13000 NOK i Spania. Så hvordan er det i det hele tatt et spørsmål?
<Skew-_^> lol
<Skew-_^> vent litt
<Berge> jo-erlend: Faktisk kan du trekke fra spansk mva. I teorien, i alle fall, selgeren gidder sikkert ikke gjøre papirarbeidet.
<Skew-_^> skal vise^^
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men i utgangspunktet skal du bare betale mva til ett land.
<Berge> Uten at det utgjør så mye i dette tilfellet.
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg sammenliknet to forskjellige modeller, ser det ut til :)
<Berge> Ikke at det ville falle meg inn å handle Alienware-maskiner uansett (-:
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> ser ut til at prisene er litt lavere i Spania nå på grunn av lav kurs på Euro. Hvis jeg denne gang sammenliknet riktig, koster den 6117 i Spania og 6990 i Norge. Da tar du ikke med toll og de tingene. Og, som du sier får du mer enn dobbelt så lang garanti i Norge enn du gjør i Spania.
<Skew-_^> mm
<Skew-_^> sier noe der
<Skew-_^> Jeg skal tilbake til norge igjen før 2013
<Skew-_^> jo-erlend, jeg så no anna også med det var en sånn kampanie de hadde til i dag at det var 10% rabatt på de fram til 01.02.12
<Skew-_^> så ekke verd det da
<Skew-_^> men shit as jeg skal ha meg en ny pc, men batteri levetid og en som funker med linux ikke denne crapy HP'n
<Skew-_^> lenovo eller asus zen (ultrabook)
<Skew-_^> men er det lissom no toll om jeg kjøper en uPad4? ;P
<Skew-_^> haha
<Skew-_^> tenkte på en sånn her http://www.ps.no/ArtDtl.aspx?i=240469
<jo-erlend> jeg ville som sagt ha kjøpt en som er sertifisert.
<Berge> Thinkpad, så blir det bra.
<Skew-_^> da må jeg drive å spore opp pcene å se hvordan de er og pris osv, bahh,
<Skew-_^> lyst på en liten lett en ca 14" +- med dvd rom, og som funker å se HD filmer på ^^
<Skew-_^> kansje spille kabal :P
<Berge> Du får ikke små, lette 14".
<Skew-_^> acer timeline?
<Skew-_^>  :P
<Skew-_^> ca 14" kan være 13 også^^ men fordell om den har dvd rom ;P
<jo-erlend> gitt at 14" er nokså svært, har jeg også problemer med å se for meg en liten 14" :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, innebygget platespiller i 2012? :)
<Skew-_^> helsk kasettspiller^^ 8track ftw
<jo-erlend> **** COMMODORE 64 BASIC V2 ****
<jo-erlend> Ready.
<Skew-_^> http://www.ps.no/ArtDtl.aspx?i=226968 men da må jeg ha en ekstern dvd rom ;P
<jo-erlend> du får det til å høres ut som noe negativt. :)
<Skew-_^> nei er ikke det
<Skew-_^> hvor ofte bruker jeg dvd stasjonen, hmm har brukt den engang på 1år ;P
<jo-erlend> jeg har platespiller på den stasjonære. Tror jeg har brukt den n gang det siste året. Mulig det har vært fem ganger de siste tre. :)
<Skew-_^> var når wlan ikke funket og jeg hadde ikke bt5 på usb bare på dvd ;P
<Skew-_^> så bruker den ikke ofte nei, det har du helt rett i, er egentlig en bortkasta ting, og jeg har ikke no dvd spiller som jeg kan brenne dvd plater til
<Skew-_^> ;P
<Skew-_^> så må bli en uten da, bare med hdmi port og som funker ;)
<Skew-_^> 13'3" :)
<malin> ja, det er ikke mye behov for dvd-spiller/brenner mer, spesielt kke brenner
<malin> jeg så foresten noe fint i går på pvv
<malin> en der har endelig fått sin asus-tablet
<malin> følger med tastatur også
<malin> så den kan være en laptop, også kan manta av tastaturet og man har tablet
<Skew-_^> nice da
<jo-erlend> skulle gjerne hatt en lomme i lommeboka til minnekort.
<malin> så det interessante spørsmålet er: Er det mulig å installere ubuntu på den....
<malin> jo-erlend: det hadde i grunn vært praktisk :)
<Skew-_^> malin, HP sin tablet klarte de å instalere 11.10 på
<jo-erlend> den ytterste flappen for bankkort kunne for eksempel holde rundt ti sd-kort.
<malin> Skew-_^: nice, men er den med avtagbart tastatur
<Skew-_^> jo-erlend, jeg har skrella usb pinnene mine å har noen i lommeboka
<jo-erlend> malin, man får kjøpt et sånt plastkort med lommer for mikro-sd.
<malin> han på pvv, betalte 5000 for sin asus-sak, og egnetig er det ikke dyrt heller, for en får jo en laptop + tablet i ett
<malin> jo-erlend: okey :)
<Skew-_^> men ja, hvordan er å anbefale da, acer eller asus maskinen?
<jo-erlend> jeg har i alle fall ingen som helst problemer med å anbefale Acer.
<malin> serveren min er en gammel acer-laptop
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri hatt noe særlig forhold til dem før, men jeg har aldri vært så fornøyd med noen laptop som jeg er med denne.
<Skew-_^> acer er jo kjent for bussniss og asus har billige hardware uten om skjermkort, var sånn før vertfall fikk jeg inntrykk av
<malin> eneste jeg sliter med på den, er at det ser ut som det er umulig å få nvidia-driverene til åvirke på den. Tviler på at det er en gjenganger på acer, så burde vel sikkert gå fint med Ubuntu på andre :)
<Skew-_^> en av e blir det, så blir det å selge denna store slimete laptopen med win7 på^^
<malin> merke?
<jo-erlend> det er ikke lov, tror jeg.
<Skew-_^> HP-evy-14-1190eo med 8gb ddr3
<Skew-_^> 240gb ssd, 1gb ati radeon hd 5650
<Skew-_^> envy*
<malin> ah
<malin> hp.....:s
<jo-erlend> fyttikatta så billig RAM har blitt...
<malin> har prisene gått enda mer ned? :)
<jo-erlend> syv hundre for en 8GB brikke.
<malin> hm.... jeg var med på å demontere en hp-maskin her :S grøss, hele skrudd fra hverandre i ørten deler med ørti skruer, bare for å få gjort rein vifa, som ikke starta mer pga støv
<malin> åj, det var jo ikke så gale
<jo-erlend> det er en temmelig ekstrem fordel å ha mye minne når man lager screencasts. Det er liksom endel tusen ganger raskere enn harddisk.
<Skew-_^> malin, jupp det er sant, jeg må kjøpe meg luft på box å resnse vifta her ;P
<malin> når ssd blir raskt nok, kan man jo flyttet de til samme posisjon som minnekortene i dag, og vips hadde man ikke trengt ram mer
<malin> Skew-_^: ah :)
<malin> Skew-_^: ja, håper du får til å rense den uten å demontere
<malin> i den jeg skrudde på, så var det en gedigen lodott :S
<Skew-_^> må bare skru 7 skruer opp ;P
<malin> og pc-en der ble aldri den samme igjen etter jeg fikk skruddi  skruene igjen :S
<jo-erlend> så raskt blir neppe flashminne noengang. Men det finnes andre ting som i teorien kan erstatte både lagringsminne og korttidsminne.
<malin> ah, det er jo kjekt. jeg tror jeg skrudde ut en 100skruer alt i alt jeg
<Skew-_^> jeg har demontert den før for å se lissom, men denna var easy å få opp
<Skew-_^> hahaha
<Skew-_^> har vert borti en sånn før
<malin> jo-erlend: nei, men det er vel mulig å ha lignende brikker, som i ram? bare at de ikke mister dataene når man kutter strømmen
<Skew-_^> må skru og skru og skru og fortsatt sitter den sammen
<malin> Det er nok mer ett tidsspørsmål egentlig
<malin> om en 30Ã¥r kanskje
<jo-erlend> malin, DDR3 er vel noen tusen ganger raskere enn det raskeste flashminnet fremdeles.
<jo-erlend> det man kunne ha, er batterier til RAM. Det går jo utmerket godt an.
<malin> klart, men man har jo den faren ved at batteriet kan bli brukt opp
<malin> men om det er som et bios-batteri, så har jeg aldri opplevd at det harblitt tomt for strøm
<malin> hm, eller det veit jeg foresten ikke :)
<jo-erlend> ja, men altså... Hvis du byttet ut RAM med flashminne, så ville Ubuntu bruke ca to dager på å boote opp :)
<Skew-_^> LoL serr jo-erlend , hvor er dine utregninger for det da? ;P
<jo-erlend> neida, jeg overdriver.
<jo-erlend> Men jeg har vel ikke sett SSD noe særlig raskere enn 500MB/s. Det er temmelig trege greier hvis du sammenlikner med RAM. Jeg vet ikke hvor raskt det er engang lenger.
<Skew-_^> sant
<Skew-_^> http://www.ps.no/ArtDtl.aspx?i=240469 - går jeg for :)
<Skew-_^> da skal jeg spille fifa12 på ipad med iphone som kontroll har ikke testa det før, må prøves :P
<jo-erlend> med flashminne som RAM, må man begynne å børste støv av gamle begreper som waitstates og sånt :>
<malin> ah, ja, det er sikkert ikke rett frem, men jeg mener det ikke burde være et problem
<malin> men men
<jo-erlend> malin, du ville fått ekstremt mange waitstates. Systemet ville blitt sinnsykt tregt. Prosessoren din ville antakelig kaste bort minst 80% av tiden på å vente på minnet.
<malin> ja, altså, må man vel fjerne disse waitstatsene da :)
<jo-erlend> det kan du gjøre ved å bruke en eldgammel prosessor, som en 386 eller noe sånt. Men du kommer ikke noe nærmere målet ved å gjøre det. :)
<Berge> Du kan alltids ha swap på SSD. Sånn om du vil.
<Berge> Men RAM er vel omtrent billigere enn SSD for tiden (-:
<jo-erlend> ja, det er det.
<jo-erlend> eller... Som du sier... Omtrent. :)
<jo-erlend> en 8GB brikke for 700 er ikke veldig dyrt, i alle fall.
<Berge> Du får vel billigere RAM enn det òg, faktisk.
<jo-erlend> ja.. Jeg så det nå. 523 var den billigste på prisguide.no
<malin> ok
<jo-erlend> det jeg skulle ønske nå, var at recordmydesktop kunne bruke flere prosesser til å komprimere rådataen.
<Skew-_^> hmm, et spørsmål, http://www.ps.no/ArtDtl.aspx?i=240469 vill vell ikke kunne spille hd filmer?
<Berge> i7? Det burde den vitterlig (-:
<jo-erlend> Skew-_^, den du har bør klare det uten noen problemer. Prøv Precise alpha 2 i morgen.
<Skew-_^> 1080p?
<Berge> Skew-_^: Ja.
<Skew-_^> joda men grafikkkortet er bare 128mb om jeg ikke tar helt feil
<Berge> So?
<Berge> Den vanskelige delen med HD-innhold er å dekode høye bitrater fort, som er CPU-intensivt, ikke å vise bildene.
<Berge> (Rett nok kan etter hvert GPUer assistere dekodingen, men en i7 eller i5 klarer uansett å dra det fint på egenhånd.9
<malin> når det gjelder encoding og decoding, så lurer jeg på hvordan det går med den åpne prosjektet som tar i bruk ledige kjerner på gpu-en?
<Berge> VDPAU?
<Berge> Det virker, det, om du har skjermkort som støtter det.
<malin> nei
<malin> ja, men er ikke det jeg tenker på
<Skew-_^> Berge, okok takk :)
<malin> nvidia har en variant de kaller cuda
<Berge> CUDA er noe helt annet.
<malin> ja
<Berge> Og det lever jo for så vidt også.
<malin> men er den teknologien jeg tenker på :)
<Berge> OpenCL?
<Skew-_^> hmm sikler litt på en macbook air også :/ har aldri hatt mac før :S
<Sakarias> air er rimelig fin liten laptop
<Berge> MBA er en rimelig bra ubrukelig laptop, egentlig.
<Berge> Den er ikke spesielt lett, den er ganske stor, den har ikke USB, den har usaklig ustandard skjermplugg og er ganske treig.
<Berge> Og uoppgraderbar.
<Berge> Og dyr.
<Sakarias> har ikke USB ?
<Berge> Nei.
<Skew-_^> enter asus zenbook eller en mac airbook 13" med i7 cpu
<Sakarias> Min har da vitterligen 2 USB slotter, Berge
<Skew-_^> begge 13"
<Berge> Oi, den har fått det!
<Skew-_^> Sakarias, ja ser et på bildet
<Berge> Særs moderne. (Første utgave hadde ikke.)
<Skew-_^> http://store.apple.com/no/configure/MC966H/A?
<Berge> Når Thinkpad X slår deg i pris uten at du er i nærheten av featurenivået, er du ute og sykler (-:
<Sakarias> Berge: første hadde 1 usb port
<Skew-_^> eller http://www.ps.no/ArtDtl.aspx?i=240469
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det hadde jo vært veldig fint å kunne bruke grafikkortet til å komprimere screencasts.
<Berge> Du får like tung, såvidt tykkere ThinkPad med høyere oppløsning, større SSD, et lass porter (nettverksplugg! DisplayPort! VGA! Cardslot jeg aldri husker hva heter!) billigere.
<Berge> Og ThinkPad er ganske dyr.t
<Skew-_^> http://www.ps.no/ArtDtl.aspx?i=222408&model=&salg= 16000,- for en 13,3"
<Berge> http://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?e=866086 liksom.
<Skew-_^> 12'5 tommer
<Berge> SÃ¥ blir det plass til tastatur.
<Berge> NÃ¥ er tastatur ekstremt individuelt
<Sakarias> Berge: uff, den har ikke modem :P
<Berge> Sakarias: Nei, det har ikke den nye ThinkPaden heller! Jeg ble reint overrasket.
<Berge> Den første laptopen min uten modem.
<Sakarias> Berge: hvordan kommer du deg da på nett? :P
<Berge> Sakarias: Gigabit, vett.
<Sakarias> noe nytt jeg ikke har fått med meg? :P
<jo-erlend> woohoo! Oppgradering fungerte i dag også. :)
<jo-erlend> og det var bra, for jeg glemte å ta snapshot først.
<Berge> Flaks!
<Skew-_^> hmm
<Skew-_^> thinkpad hmmm
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke helt komfortabel med måten Ubuntu bruker btrfs på enda. Jeg skjønner ikke helt hvordan det er meningen at man skal bruke det.
<Berge> Skew-_^: Bonus: God linuxstøtte.
<Berge> Uproposjonalt mange kjerneutviklere har Thinkpader (-:
<Skew-_^> WTF
<Skew-_^> Berge, på prisjakten sto det 10000kr
<Berge> IBM ga bort et lass som et stunt en gang.
<Berge> Men ja, X-serien er dyr.
<Skew-_^> og når jeg trykte på til bestbuy.no så kom den på 16000+++
<Berge> Du får rett nok et beist som tåler masse deng, har drenering i tastaturet og slikt.
<Skew-_^> wtf prisjaken.no kan gå å legge seg, useriøst as
<jo-erlend> Berge, drenering i tastaturet? :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, gammel Thinkpad-feature.
<jo-erlend> kan altså bare helle på kaffe også går det bra?
<Berge> Det er dreneringshull under maskinen, så om du heller væske i tastaturet, renner alt gjennom i egne kanaler og ut under.
<Berge> Ja.
<Skew-_^> jo-erlend, mhm ;)
<jo-erlend> det er jo en temmelig heftig sak.
<Berge> Thinkpad er jo fine saker (-:
<Skew-_^> jo-erlend, men er ikke bra med appelsinjuce det blir så klissete
<Skew-_^> men lett å vaske maskinen
<jo-erlend> ja, men da kan man jo bare helle på såpevann? :)
<Skew-_^> bare helle litt såpe vann på denn eller ta dusjen osverden
<Berge> Jeg anbefaler ikke å helle ting i tastature,t altså.
<Skew-_^> ja kan vell bruke litt plumbo om det tetter seg i kanalene
<Skew-_^> ;)
<jo-erlend> hva skal man med funksjoner hvis man ikke utnytter dem optimalt?!
<Skew-_^> eller mister mucel
<jo-erlend> ta vare på mucelen din. Du vet aldri når du får bruk for den.
<Skew-_^> ;)
<jo-erlend> synes det er mye som tyder på at det er på tide med lunch nå.
<Skew-_^> hmm
<Skew-_^> jeg vill ha en ny pc, en liten og elgant en
<Berge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThinkPad#Use_in_space d-:
<jo-erlend> jeg vil ha prosessor, men digitalimpuls nekter å svare på om de kan få tak i en eller ikke.
<Skew-_^> nå har det kommet en anna en på lista mi, thinkpad x, men er så DYR da.. :P
<Berge> Ja )-:
<Skew-_^> men kan jo upgrade den ;)
<Skew-_^> hmm, får jeg igjen 20tusen så blir det en 13'3" thinkpadx og da burde faen meg linux kjøre på den uten masse makk å pikk pakk fra hælvette
<Skew-_^> eller bare kjøpe meg en anna thinkpad 13" eller 14" som er billigere å dra til thailand etterpå^^
<jo-erlend> hver dag jeg ser på hjemmesidene til digitalimpuls, så kommer prosessoren i overimorgen.
<Skew-_^> they are trolling you jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> mhm. Temmelig dårlig business. Jeg ga dem lenke til en oversikt over hvilke CPUer hovedkortet mitt støtter og skrev at jeg vil ha den beste de kan få tak i og at de bare kan bestille og sende meg en epost når det er gjort, så kjøper jeg. En uke senere har jeg ikke fått svar. Merkelig måte å drive forretning på.
<Sakarias> *savner Thinkpad X61s*
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, du søler mye kaffe? :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: drikker ikke kaffe
<Sakarias> så, nei
<jo-erlend> Hvis du hadde smakt den kaffen jeg har nå, så hadde du begynt! :)
<Skew-_^> savner en ny pc til rundt 10lapper som er 13tommer ca eller 14tommer og er funker bra å har batteri levetid^^
<jo-erlend> kan jo alltids ha et bilbatteri i sekken? :>
<Skew-_^> lol, får ikke det med på flyet^^
<jo-erlend> hehe, det kunne kanskje virke en smule mistenkelig ja. :)
<Skew-_^> ja trur det ;P
<Skew-_^> jeg synes airbook og zenbook ser mest deilikate ut akuratt nå
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg skulle ha noe nytt nå, ville det antakelig være den transformer'n til Asus.
<jo-erlend> men nå er det lunch.
<Skew-_^> Sakarias, http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=32912205 der har du en x61s
<Skew-_^> 1800,-
<Skew-_^> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=32123458 hahaha (sprutsikker) det er for porn surferne ;)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: tviler... jeg liker ikke kaffe
<Skew-_^> bahh, alt for mye å velge mellom...
<Sakarias> valgets kvaler
<Skew-_^> ja..
<Skew-_^> får vell bare kjøpe en som jeg har forran meg å se hva det er etterpå da^^
<Sakarias> synes det er rimelig lett å velge laptop... privat, så liten og lett som mulig som lommebok tillater :)
<Skew-_^> vill ha en liten laptop, ikke en flyttbar er, også med ca i7 cpu, 4-8gb ram, funke å se hd filmer, nVida grafikk kort, ikke no boardcom netverks kort, ha hdmi port eller tilgang for det, enten mac eller pc, spiller ingen trille lengere nå, trur kansje eg skal legge vekk hele win/linux styret
<Sakarias> jobb, så mye ram og cpu som jobben vil betale
<Skew-_^> til en pris rundt 10-15 tusen
<Skew-_^> er privat ^^ ;P
<Skew-_^> er så mye å velge mellom
<Skew-_^> bahh, SSD disk er ikke no must, jeg kan butte ut den fra HP maskinen til nye bærbare ;P
<Sakarias> http://www.komplett.no/k/kl.aspx?bn=11156&mfr=&filter=PRICE.10000-15000.
<Skew-_^> og helst ikke no 4:5 skjerm :P
<Sakarias> trykk på en av de :P
<Skew-_^> hehe
<Skew-_^> da ble valget mellom 5 stk ,)
<Sakarias> da tar du en terning og kaster den
<Skew-_^> 4 stk
<Skew-_^> nå ;P
<Sakarias> kommer seg
<Skew-_^> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=649749#extra
<Skew-_^> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=654252#extra
<Sakarias> "Leveres med 3 års på stedet-service." er nice
<Skew-_^> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=661099
<Sakarias> urk, asus
<Skew-_^> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=645091
<Skew-_^> ausus'n er egentlig bare fordi den hadde bedre chip set enn acer sin osv, og lekker design men slår jo ikke apple i design
<Skew-_^> :P
<Sakarias> Jeg har MacBook Air 11", MacBook Pro 13" og MacBook Pro 15", hvis du liker å binde deg fast, så er det helt greie maskiner
<Skew-_^> også tenkte jeg at da kan jeg han en lekker liten sak som kjører linux
<Skew-_^> binde fast? ;P
<Skew-_^> hva mener du? sånn stuck med OS?
<Sakarias> OSet kan du bytte ut
<Sakarias> men da betaler du mye for noe du kunne fått billigere et annet sted
<Skew-_^> jeg datt ut
<Skew-_^> dritt HP klikker for meg, funker fint med Windows egentlig
<Skew-_^> men ikke med linux bahh
<Skew-_^> ;p
<Skew-_^> men hva sa du?
<Skew-_^> binde fast? ;P sånn til OS lissom?
<Skew-_^> er egentlig ikke no prob å være stuck med osX as ;P den har terminal xD også har jeg ipad, iphone fra før ^^
<Skew-_^> jeg er jo dooomed til å bruke windows med denna hp maskinen for å få den til å funke optimalt
<Skew-_^> også spiller jeg ikke spill lengere, bare kabal :/ men den 13" pro book så fin ut da kraftig liten sak men veier jo litt da, men airbook er sexy tvers igjennom, å thinkpaden er jo multiplatfor delux
<malin> trenger jo ganske kraftig grafikkort for å spille kabal :)
<malin> ironi
<Skew-_^> hehe
<Skew-_^> ja ;P
<Skew-_^> 3d kabal ;P
<Skew-_^> det er vell egentlig thinkpaden og mac book pro 13" som jeg får mest vare ut av penga
<Skew-_^> brb system reboot
<Guest89107> back
<malin> Skew^_-: ser ut som jeg skal lage kabal eller noe kort i alle fall i øvinga i objektorientert
<Skew^_-> kult :)
<Skew^_-> damn jeg ser på http://www.securityindepth.org/papers/macbook_bt_dualboot.pdf
<Skew^_-> hmm jeg lurer mere å mere på om det blir en mac på meg
<Skew^_-> :)
<Berge> http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=27043.0 er forresten kuriøs lesing om Thinkpader i verdensrommet.
<Skew^_-> malin, btw hva burde jeg selle min HP-Envy-14-1190eo i7 1.6ghz, 240gb OCZ vertix II SSD / 750gb HDD , ati radeon hd 5650 1gb for?
<Skew^_-> Berge, skal ikke miste thinkpaden min i verdens rommet det er et minste beskymringen jeg har ;P
<Berge> Skew^_-: Ja, det er mest interessant å se hvilke utfordringer du har der.
<Berge> Som sagt, kuriøst.
<Skew^_-> :p
<Skew^_-> les opp ^ hva kan jeg selge HP'n min for sånn ca?
<Skew^_-> om jeg skal sette en pris på nettet
<Berge> Ingen anelse, beklager.
<Skew^_-> kk
<Skew^_-> null stress
<Skew^_-> ser ut som det blir en Macbook air eller pro på meg :)
<Skew^_-> blir litt stressa å tenkte på at om jeg skal ta livet av dataen min å tramper på thinkpaden så blir den ikke ødelagt den bare står der å surrer med viftene forsatt å kaster jeg den i vannet så funker den, den likner mere å mere på en ak47
<Sakarias> Air fungerer helt fint, hvis du har en annen maskin å gjøre tyngre tng på
<Skew^_-> Sakarias, hmm, har lissom bare HP maskinen men den vill jeg kvitte meg med ,P
<Skew^_-> og jeg reiser mye så må ha en maskin som funker til det meste, da ser det ut som det blir en pro da kansje,
<Sakarias> kommer jo igjen helt ann på hva du bruker maskin til... facebook og nettbank så funker det meste :P
<Skew^_-> den er lissom bare 500gramm tyngere
<Skew^_-> hmm laste ned, redigere noen bilder, aircrack.ng :P
<Skew^_-> aircrack-ng :P
<Skew^_-> så at det gikk ann å dualboote mac book med backtrack :) det gjorde mac booken mere intrisang da :P
<Skew^_-> for jeg kjører engtlig bare ubuntu fordi jeg er lei windows, og ubuntu er gratis å funker någelunde og den har terminal :) å gEdit
<Skew^_-> må ha vbox med XP for å synce ipad, iphone osv
<Sakarias> det kan du nå gjøre i OSX :P
<Skew^_-> mhm det jeg tenkte på, å at buypass id funker osv.
<Skew^_-> har ikke testa OSX før lissom så blir litt nytt, blir som da jeg installerte slackware etter å ha brukt win xp for 10år siden å klødde meg i hue :P
<Skew^_-> Sakarias, det går vell også å dualboote linux/osx om man vill ;P
<Skew^_-> tenker også at air er jo bare elegant men har jo en ipad2 så trenger egentlig ikke en air da;P
<Skew^_-> Wtf, så en video av en kar som hadde en Macbook pro, med kunn backtrack og windows 7 wtf? er det ikke litt snedig å kjøpe en macbook å instalere windwos7?
<malin> Skew^_-: godt spørsmål, men den hadde jo bra hardware. :) Jeg er ingen ekspert på å prise pc-er, men hvor gammel er den?
<malin> og hva kostet den ny
<Skew^_-> den er kjøpt 28.12.10 og kosta 10lapper + 4tusen for ssd disken og noen kroner for ramen
<jonaskul> Kjøpt nye til Nokia i dag, ååå som jeg gleder meg! Noen som har erfaring med nye WP7?
<malin> jeg har null erfaring med WP7
<malin> jeg har lyst på N950 jeg, men neida, det gåkke det :( buhu
 * malin har syta mer enn nok om det allerede
<malin> hm, jeg torr Skew^_- sikkert kunne tatt en 7-8000 for den laptopen?
<malin> men om det er en ssd disk, blir jeg jo tvilende, ssd har da ikke pater :p haha,
 * malin er pirkete
<malin> men jonaskul hvordan er det med deg?
<malin> hm.. dette er rart. Jeg har på remote management på routeren min, slik at jeg kan nå den fra langtvekkistan. Nå er jeg på skolen og kom rett inn. Logger jeg på internt på hjemmenettet mitt, får jeg spørsmål om passord, såvidt jeg kan huske
<jonaskul> Digger SSD
<jonaskul> Har du så fancy router a du, ønsker meg en sånn selv
<jonaskul> malin: Men, jeg har det bra ja, studenttillitsvalgter litt mer jobb enn jeg trodde daaa
<hjd> Noen som kjører precise i virtualbox her?
<RoyK> hjd: har prøvd det, men kasta det ut igjen
<jo-erlend> ja, nå er det jo naturligvis dønn umulig for meg å vite hvor lenge jeg har vært borte eller om noen har sagt noe. La oss tviholde på irc.. :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, "ladies and gentlemen, take my advise; pull down your pants and slide on the ice".
 * RoyK fant nettopp ut at norsk ordbok er frigitt under gpl http://www.edd.uio.no/prosjekt/ordbanken/
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det skremmer meg at det overhodet finnes en diskusjon hvorvidt folket skal eie rettighetene til sine egne ord.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er ikke det det er snakk om, men å eie rettighetene til systematiserte data, på samme måte som kartverket
<RoyK> på språksiden har det visst gått riktig vei
<jo-erlend> tja...
<RoyK> tja?
<jo-erlend> jeg føler jo at jeg eier det norske språket.
<RoyK> du eier like lite det norske språket som du eier galhøpiggen
<jo-erlend> fra mitt perspektiv ville det være helt riktig, hvis du brukte "like mye" istedenfor "like lite".
<jo-erlend> jeg vet at mange ikke bryr seg om sånne bagateller, men jeg gjør det.
<jo-erlend> så sier noen at Gnome 3 er en dårlig desktop. Da sier jeg at hvilken desktop er det egentlig du snakker om? Det er vesentlig forskjeller mellom Rhythmbox og den andre offisielle Gnome3 spilleren.
<jo-erlend> det skremmer meg at våre store ledere er så lettlurte. For eksempel når Linus Torvalds lar seg lure til å tro at Gnome Panel 3 er vesentlig endre fra Gnome Panel 2 bare fordi navnet er endret fra "Gnome Classic" til "Gnome Fallback" i Ubuntu. Se på Berge. Han trodde virkelig at det var noe helt annet. Vi vet jo veldig godt at han ikke er dum og at han ville være i stand til å forstå forskjellen.
<jo-erlend> det skremmer meg at såpass kompetente mennesker kan bli lurt så veldig uten at miljøet stiller opp og lærer bort hva det kan. Det er trist at folk bare stoler blindt på hva de leser i kommentarfeltene på bloggene istedenfor å bare stille spørsmål. Men når alt kommer til alt, er jeg ikke et øyeblikk redd for å eie språket. Noen må gjøre det.
<Berge> Det var vel Gnome 3 Linus klaget på?
<jo-erlend> nei. Det var Gnome Shell.
<Berge> jeje
<Berge> Gnome 3.
<jo-erlend> det vil være ekstremt vanskelig å klage over Gnome 3.
<Berge> Beretigget ranting, IMHO. Dessuten er Linus flink til å rante (-:
<Berge> Halve poenget er at ingen bryr seg om hva det heter.
<Berge> Poenget er at verken han eller jeg klarer å starte nye terminaler på en intuitiv måte.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor skal GTK ha to forskjellige widgets avhengig av rekkefølgen widgets skal puttes i?
<Berge> Fremskritt er fint og alt, men greien her er at masse gammel funksjonalitet ikke finnes lenger, og om det finnes alternativer, overbeviser de ikke i at de er bedre.
<Berge> Verken Linus eller jeg har sagt et ord om implementasjonene, bare brukeropplevelsene.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor skal det være nødvendig å åpne én fil per program? Alle vet at det er ekstremt ineffektivt.
<Berge> Alle!
<Berge> Alle bortsett fra Linus og meg, da. Og et ikke ubetydelig antall andre mennesker som klager.
<jo-erlend> Berge, brukeropplevelsen har et navn. Det er ikke Gnome 3. Det er Gnome Panel 3, eller Gnome Shell 3.
<Berge> Den heter Gnome 3 for alle praktiske formål, men jeg kan skrive et skript til irssi som gjør s,Gnome 3,Gnome 3 Shell, om du blir lykkelig (-:
<Berge> Poenget er at jeg ikke finner frem i Activities eller whatnot.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg er enig i at UNIX like godt kan kalles Gnome 3.
<Berge> Hvor ble det av bokmerkene mine til sftp- og WebDAV-mappene mine i Nautilus?
<Berge> Heck, hvor ble det av Nautilus?
<jo-erlend> irssi er for eksempel GNOME 3. Linux er også Gnome 3.
<Berge> Nei, irssi er ikke gnome 3.
<Berge> irssi er så urelatert som det blir.
<jo-erlend> jo, irssi brukes i Gnome 3.
<Berge> Gratulerer.
<Berge> 20:54:17 < Berge> Den heter Gnome 3 for alle praktiske formål, men jeg kan skrive et skript til irssi som gjør  s,Gnome 3,Gnome 3 Shell, om du blir lykkelig (-:
<Berge> Fikser folk ting om jeg begynner å si Gnome 3 Shell?
<Berge> Gnome Shell 3, kanskje.
<jo-erlend> på samme måte som folk folk omtaler Gnome Panel som om det skulle hete Gnome 2. Men det er altså Gnome 1, 2,3 desktop.
<Berge> Vel, folk snakker om brukeropplevelsen, ikke implementasjonene, som sagt.
<Berge> Kan jeg si «Gnome som det er i squeeze» og «Gnome som det er i wheezy»?
<Berge> Ev. med passende Ubuntukodenavn?
<jo-erlend> jeg ble lurt på samme måte som du ble. Forskjellen mellom meg og deg, var at jeg valgte å lære. Det viste seg altså at alt man behøvde å gjøre, var å holde alt-knappen inne. Er du enig i det?
<Berge> Jeg har altså forsøkt å lære.
<Berge> Og du nevnte tingene med, eh, gnome shell 2(?), som gjorde at den _nesten_ oppfører seg som Gnome-i-squeeze.
<jo-erlend> det var årsaken til at Linus Torvalds valgte å bytte til XFCE. Det ønsket jo jeg å starte lenge før Gnome 3 overhodet kom på banen. Jeg synes Xfce er et veldig godt initiativ.
<Berge> Bra for deg.
<Berge> Jeg vil ha fungerende skrivebord.
<jo-erlend> altså; Gnome Panel er det samme programmet i Gnome 2 som det er i Gnome 3.
<Berge> Altså, jeg gir solid deng i det.
<jo-erlend> på samme måte som du gir deng i at Commondore 64 hadde Firefox 10 installert som standard?
<jo-erlend> det er jo bare ikke sant.
<Berge> Ok, én sjanse itl.
<Berge> Kan du forholde deg til at jeg ikke er interessert i implementasjonen av skrivebordsmiljøer, herunder navnet på skrivebordsmiljøer?
<Berge> (Ikke for dette formålet, i alle fall.)
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> det jeg ikke kan forholde meg til, er at du ikke er villig til å se på change log mellom 2.92 og 3.0
<Berge> Ok. Kan du forholde deg til at jeg skiller mellom hvordan skrivebordsmiljøet oppfører seg i gnome-i-squeeze og gnome-i-wheezy? Med skrivebordsmiljø mener jeg det man kommer til om man logger inn i X med «GNOME» som valg.
<Berge> Vi må ta dette med teskjeer, tydeligvis, så bær over med meg.
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver ikke å glatte over forskjellene. Forskjellene eksisterer. Men når folk sier at man _må_ bytte operativsystem fordi at Gnome Panel 3 bruker GTK2 og ikke GTK3, så skaper man et feilaktig bilde av virkeligheten.
<Berge> Du foregriper diskusjonen igjen.
<jo-erlend> forklar?
<jo-erlend> jeg har for eksempel gått gjennom MATE Panel. Det finnes ikke én byte forskjell, såvidt jeg kan se.
<Berge> Men du er altså med på at GNOME oppfører seg forskjellig i wheezy og squeeze, og kanskje vi kan påstå at det er en større forskjell enn fra f.eks. lenny?
<jo-erlend> likevel portretteres det som nye helt fantastisk og revolusjonerende som vil få Ubuntu og Debian til å se ut som steinalderteknologi.
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i det.
<Berge> La oss kalle GNOME som det er i squeeze for A og GNOME som det er i wheezy for B.
<jo-erlend> jeg er også enig i at Firefox 9 og Firefox 10 ikke er identiske, selvom forskjellene fra et brukerperspektiv er minimale.
<Berge> Vel, i dette tilfellet er forskjellene fra et brukerperspektiv fundamentale.
<Berge> Er du uenig i det?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Berge> Flott!
<Berge> Da er vi på vei.
<jo-erlend> Jeg mener. Jeg er ikke uenig i det. :)
<Berge> Ja, jeg skjønte det (-:
<jo-erlend> det var katastrofalt dårlig kommunikasjon fra Gnomes side.
<Berge> Helt sikkert.
<Berge> Men det bryr ikke meg.
<jo-erlend> jeg brukte mye tid på å kommunisere hva Canonical gjorde feil også. Det fikk resultater.
<Berge> Jeg liker tilfeldigvis svært godt A. Det gjør omtrent det jeg trenger, og er ikke i veien.
<Berge> Ikke perfekt, men langt innenfor.
<Berge> Jeg har relativt beskjedne krav; jeg vil ha vinduer med border og titler, jeg vil kunne flytte dem med alt-mus1 og endre størrelse med alt-mus3, jeg vil minimere vinduer, jeg vil maksimere dem, jeg vil ha flere virtual desktops og en linje som viser hvilke vinduer som er på den gjeldende desktopen, og indikatorer for batterinivå, systemlast, volum, dato og klokke.
<jo-erlend> det skjønte jeg ikke. Jeg er enig i at det at du må holde alt inne bør være konfigurerbart. Det har jeg foreslått som et løsning på "ubuntu-classic" problemet. Men jeg forstår ikke at erfarne brukere kan anse det for å være et stort problem.
<Berge> Og så vil jeg ha snarveier til ting jeg bruker ofte på skrivebordet.
<Berge> Dertil vil jeg kunne starte programmer som er i PATH på en rask måte.
<Berge> Og det er egentlig det.
<Berge> Jeg føler meg ikke kravstor.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Intet av dette er endret.
<malin> noen som får opp noe når de går hit? http://malinkb.dyndns.org    ?
<Berge> Når jeg logger inn i B, klarer jeg helt nøyaktig ingen av disse tingene.
<jo-erlend> Berge, still spørsmål.
<Berge> Vent, det er kanskje en klokke der. Men ellers.
<jonaskul> malin: nice
<malin> ellers er det pussig at jeg får null spørsmål om passord om jeg prøver å nå routeren min fra f.eks. en maskin på skolen
<malin> jonaskul: det virker?
<jonaskul> malin: yup
<malin> jeg satt på skolen i dag og fikk ikke opp noe nemlig
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg har skrevet mengder av artikler om kommunikasjonen som Gnome og Canonical står for. Det er forferdelig dårlige greier. Men du som en erfaren bruker bør ikke ha noe problem med å se gjennom svadaen.
<malin> jonaskul: så fint :D
<Berge> jo-erlend: For å ta det elementære, jeg klarte ikke å starte uxterm. Jeg fant ingen meny med programmer. Alt-F2 (som jeg har brukt til å starte uxterm i alle år) bragte dog frem et sted hvor jeg kunne skrive.
<Berge> Men den så ikke etter programmer i PATH. Ok, jeg skrev /usr/bin/uxterm, og gedit startet, som du så.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg vil ikke diskutere Gnome Shell, fordi det er et av de shellene jeg bruker mest sjeldent i Gnome 3.
<Berge> Så forsøkte jeg å flytte gedit til en annen virtual desktop, men hurtigtasten for det virket ikke. Og generelt fant jeg ingen virtual disektops.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Vel, _dette_ er det folk klager på.
<Berge> Dette er det Linus misliker.
<jo-erlend> nettopp.
<Berge> Og det er helt legitim klaging.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Berge> Så kan man si hei, meld bug på distribusjonen din.
<jo-erlend> det er merkelappen som ikke er legitim.
<Berge> Som sagt, så gjort. Men distribusjonen sier «nei, GNOME-prosjektet har dette som standard upstream, så da skal vi også ha det».
<Berge> SÃ¥ der tapte man.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvilken merkelapp?
<jo-erlend> å si at Xfce er dårlig fordi at Xfce4-panel brukes i Gnome 3, er frekt. Å si at LXDE er dårlig fordi at det ikke er standard i Gnome 3, er like frekt. Eller hva med Unity, eller Avant Window Navigator, eller et av de andre?
<Berge> Jeg har ikke sagt det.
<jo-erlend> nei. Du bare prøver å gi inntrykk av at Gnome 3 er et skrivebord.
<Berge> Jeg har ikke prøvd Unity eller Avant.
<Berge> Nei, jeg prøver bare å si at det som presenterer seg som gnome 3 ikke virker.
<Berge> Og, vel, gnome upstream underbygger det.
<jo-erlend> Det er ikke sant.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Berge> Ikke virker, som i virker ikke for meg.
<jo-erlend> det er sant. Som sagt; Gnome har ført en ekstremt dårlig kommunikasjon og Canonical har ikke vært bedre.
<Berge> Hva skulle gnome ha gjort?
<jo-erlend> Gnome skulle ikke ha promotert Gnome Panel 3 som en "fallback"-utgave av Gnome Shell, som om de skulle hatt noe med hverandre å gjøre.
<Berge> (Selv ikke med det Debian kaller Gnome fallback (trooor jeg, det er lenge siden jeg logget inn) er helt som det var. Hurtigtaster er endret, det ser … svart og kjipt ut og jeg har ingen snarveier på skrivebordet.)
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu har aldri påstått at Metacity er billig-versjonen av Compiz.
<Berge> Jeg skjønner ikke hva det betyr, tror jeg.
<Berge> Og jeg er ikke interessert i gnome-etymologi.
<Berge> Jeg vil ha: Skrivebord som virker.
<Berge> Ordkløveri gir meg ikke skrivebord som virker
<jo-erlend> dem finnes det jo bøtter av i Gnome 3.
<Berge> Forsøker du å si at det er distribusjonenes standardinnstillinger som er feil?
<Berge> Burde det være flere skrivebordsmiljøer å velge mellom i listen?
<jo-erlend> nei. Det jeg prøver å si, er at fra et brukerperspektiv, finnes det ingen relevante endringer mellom 2 og 3, på samme måte som mellom Linux 2.6 og 3.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu godtar for eksempel fremdeles GConf. Det er med andre ord bare GTK2 og GTK3 som er greia.
<jo-erlend> jeg misliker å bli satt i en sånn situasjon at jeg må forsvare Gnome 3, fordi jeg er en av de som har påpekt flest alvorlige feil.
<jo-erlend> men det er ingen som kan tvile på at Gnome 3 er en forbedring av Gnome 2. Jeg skulle ønske at de hadde fikset problemene på forhånd i stedenfor å fikse dem etterpå. Men det er ikke noe å gjøre med. Vi kan hoppe over på Qt og alt sånt. Jeg velger heller å forklare hva som skjer og hvorfor.
<Berge> Ingen angriper deg!
<Berge> Dvs, _jeg_ angriper ikke deg. Jeg vet ikke hva andre gjør (-:
<jo-erlend> det er ikke mulig å implementere GtkTreeModelIface i Python.
<Berge> ?
<jo-erlend> helt sant.
<jo-erlend> det er heller ikke mulig å sortere data i en Gtk TreeModel uten å overkjøre metoder fra GTK+ manuelt.
<jo-erlend> jeg er mer sinna enn noen. Disse tingene har effektivt stanset to viktige prosjekter for meg. Jeg elsker ikke det. Men fordelene er så verdifulle at jeg forstår hvorfor det er nødvendig å vente.
<jo-erlend> men det er altså en vesentlig forskjell mellom å være sint på Gnome Shell og det å være sint på Gnome 3.
<malin> ja, da det er to different things?
<jo-erlend> vidt forskjellig.
<jo-erlend> veldig mange Gnome Panel applet-utviklere vil ikke oversette Gnome Panel applets til GTK3, fordi GTK3 er Gnome 3 og Gnome 3 er i
<jo-erlend> Gnome Shell.
<jo-erlend> problemet er at Gnome Panel lever i beste velgående. Den eneste grunnen til at det ikke er en fullverdig erstatning for Gnome Shell, er at alle omtaler Gnome Shell som Gnome 3. Derfor er det ekstremt få som jobber med panelene, fordi de omtales som Gnome 2 eller MATE.
<jo-erlend> la oss nå omtale irssi og weechat som IRC-klienter for MS-DOS. Konsekvent. Vi skal aldri si at de kan brukes i Linux. Vi skal bare omtale dem som MS-DOS-klienter.
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke hvorfor samfunnet plutselig finner seg i at sånne løgner plutselig blir akseptert som sannheter.
<malin> så det er en misforståelse ute og går? :S
<jo-erlend> se på påstanden om at HUD overtar for menyene. sabdfl sa det stikk motsatte. Han sa at det var feil å skjule menyene uten at samfunnet var forberedt på det. Derfor skal menyene ikke under noen omstendighet endres i 12.04. Likevel skriver mediene om HUD som om det vil bli en erstatning.
<jo-erlend> misforståelser er en del av det. Men det finnes også folk som prøver å vedlikeholde misforståelsene for å oppnå et konkret mål.
<malin> hvilke menyer skal ikke endres i 12.04?
<malin> blir ikke unity default i 12.04?
<jo-erlend> alle menyer skal ikke endres.
<malin> og kan man velge gnome2 på en enkel måte der?
<jo-erlend> jo.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> man kan ikke velge Gnome 2, men har alltid vært og vil alltid vært enkelt å bytte til klassisk Ubuntu.
<malin> ah, da er problem solved :)
<jo-erlend> programmet heter Gnome Panel.
<malin> ah ja
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> problemet har ingenting med teknologi å gjøre.  Problemet er kommunikasjon.
<jo-erlend> alle lærer forskjellen mellom Gnome Panel 2 og Gnome Panel 3 i løpet av et minutt.
<malin> virker som det er et annet panel i ubuntu classic enn det er i gnome panel 2
<malin> så er det gnome panel 3 i ubuntu classic? :D
<jo-erlend> Linus Torvalds er en av de som ikke ville spørre, så han bare antok at Gnome Panel 3 ikke kunne tilpasses.
<malin> forvirra jeg :p
<malin> jøss
<malin> kanskje jeg skal lage et custom-panel her i unity (regner med det er gnome panel 3 her også)
<jo-erlend> du må trykke og holde alt-knappen nede i Gnome Panel 3. Ellers er alt likt.
<jo-erlend> jeg har foreslått å lage en Ubuntu Classic sesjon. Det kreves nesten ingenting.
<malin> men når jeg trykker ned alt-knappen og holder den nede i unity, så skjer det ikke noe som helst
<malin> men det erkanskje ikke her jeg skal sjekke det der?
<jo-erlend> (hvis noen ikke tror på det jeg sier, sjekk Vincent Untz -- aka vuntz)
<jo-erlend> det ironiske er jo at jeg var en av de som prøvde å påvirke ham til å endre på tingene, dengang da. Nå er det jeg som prøver å holde ham inne i gamet. :)
 * RoyK lurer på hva enkelte driver med når de snakker om 10k databasetilkoblinger, type, 10k TCP-tilkoblinger til en database til webbruk
<jo-erlend> og jeg har ikke den minste interesse av Gnome Panel lenger. Jeg synes at Xfce4-panel er alright. Jeg ville ikke brukt det heller.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg er ikke sint på Gnome 3 eller Gnome Shell eller fandens oldemor.
<Berge> Jeg er oppgitt fordi jeg ikke har et fungerende skrivebord.
<jo-erlend> det du vil er at Gnome Panel skal utvikles.
 * RoyK sender Berge på IKEA
<Berge> RoyK: (=
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, det er ikke det jeg sier.
<Berge> Jeg gir deng implementasjonene her.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er ingen vesentlige endringer i Gnome Panel 3 i forhold til Gnome Panel 2.92.
<Berge> Jeg vil ha fungerende skrivebord. Jeg er ikke opptatt av hva ting heter eller hvordan det utvikles.
<Berge> (Ok, jeg er, men ikke for dette formålet.)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg gir deng. Som sagt, B fungerer ikke for meg, A fungerte.
<jo-erlend> ok, men bare du forstår at du bidrar til at folk ikke vil bidra til å hjelpe deg å oppnå det du ønsker å oppnå.
<Berge> Jeg vil ha A.
<Berge> Hva burd ejeg gjøre?
<jo-erlend> Berge, vi blir kalt voldteklsmenn når vi prøver å gjøre det du ber oss om å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> helt seriøst.
<Berge> !
<Berge> Hils på denne stråmannen.
<jo-erlend> jeg tok et bevisst valg om å aldri bidra til gnome panel igjen.
<jo-erlend> Berge, vil du ha referanser?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Dvs, om jeg har kalt noen voldtektsmann, vil jeg veldig gjerne.
<jo-erlend> varguy.com
<jo-erlend> thevarguy.com, tenker jeg.
<jo-erlend> Berge, hvis du orker: http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/11/23/could-mate-be-the-savior-of-the-gnome-2-linux-interface/#comment-140632
<jo-erlend> http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/11/23/could-mate-be-the-savior-of-the-gnome-2-linux-interface
<Berge> Men jeg har gitt opp generelt, altså. Jeg lener meg tilbake og venter på at verden fikser biffen.
<Berge> Det kan jo ikke være noen som faktisk _liker_ Activities-sakene og slikt.
<Lilix> Hei, finnes det noe tilsvarende som Visual Studio for Ubuntu? hovedsaklig en grei og oversiktlig C, C++,C# IDE
<RoyK> Lilix: vim
 * RoyK gliser stygt
<malin> Lilix: eclipse
<malin> er vel hovedsakelig for java, men skal gå fint an å legge til tillegg, så en kan bruke det til C, C++ og C#
<jo-erlend> Berge, nettopp. Jeg har også gjort det. Jeg vil ikke bidra til å holde ditt favorittsystem i live ettersom det ikke er mitt eget. Nå har jeg gjort det i seks måneder. Det holder.
 * RoyK bruker vim til ALT
<Lilix> Bruker ecplipse til java så det hadde vært greit om jeg kunne brukt det får sjekke om jeg finner extensions for det
<jo-erlend> gi beng i alle de som krever men ikke bidrar.
<Lilix> RoyK, har helt glemt å si takk for hjelpen til Intel Fortran installasjonen, så takk takk :) skal gi vim et forsøk også så får jeg se hva jeg liker best mellom vim og eclipse
<jo-erlend> vi burde egentlig straffe Vincent Untz for å ha holdt Gnome Panel i live  de siste tre årene. Ingen andre har gjort det.
<malin> Lilix: om du installerer denne pakken: eclipse-cdt
<Lilix> malin, takk :)
<malin> står at det er C/C++ Devolopment tools for Eclipse :)
<malin> bare hyggelig Lilix  :D
<jo-erlend> Lilix, du stiller helt forskjellige spørsmål, egentlig. Ta en kikk på Vala, er mitt råd.
<jo-erlend> da skriver du i et språk som er ekstremt liknende C#, men som kompilerer til C sånn at du kan gjøre små endringer hvis du ønker det. Det gir deg et program som er like portabelt som C er, i prinsippet.
<Lilix> hm høres interessant
<jo-erlend> det er også voldsomt mye raskere enn C++ i runtime.
<Lilix> hvordan er lærlingskurven? jeg kan bare basics og såvidt det enda :p
<Lilix> kanskje det er enklere om jeg like greit bare hopper på det om det er bedre?
<jo-erlend> hvis du kan java eller C# og Python, så lærer du det på et par timer.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Takk, tror jeg?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg må innrømme at jeg ikke skjønner hvorfor du tilsynelatende tar dette så personlig.
<malin> overgangen fra Python til java eller C<et eller annet> er vel litt vanskeligere, enn fra java til C<ett eller annet> skulle man tro
<Berge> (Og i så fall, hvordan du ikke klarer å svare på kritikken.)
<jo-erlend> Berge, fordi at dette er et angrep på fri programvare som helhet. Jeg var veldig sen med å starte kampanjen mot disse hat-kampanjene, det ser ikke ut til å ha noen virkning. Derfor må vi bare la den klassiske desktopen dø i fred.
<Berge> haha, wtf?
<jo-erlend> Berge, hva ler du av?
<Berge> Om det ikke hadde vært deg, hadde jeg tatt det som trolling. Jeg er fortsatt ikke sikker.
<jo-erlend> Vincent Untz var den som holdt Gnome Panel i live i 2007/8 da alle ville drepe det.
<jo-erlend> han for ingen respekt i dag.
<Berge> eh, ok?
<Berge> Hvordan er det relevant?
<jo-erlend> Folk er mer opptatt av å hate Gnome Shell og Unity enn de er av å vise respekt for de små som har jobbet jevnt og trutt mens stormen har rast rundt dem.
<Berge> Hvordan har Linux med litt gnome-ranting angrepet fri programvare? Hvordan har jeg?
<Berge> Og hele Debian Planet.
<jo-erlend> du vil ha. Han har gitt. Ingen gir ham kred. Hvordan er det relevant?
<jo-erlend> dette er fri programvare.
<Berge> Om så skulle være tilfelle, er det fortsatt overhodet ikke et angrep på fri programvare som helhet.
<Berge> Da er det bare dårlig gjort.
<Berge> Ok, om han har gitt, er det kjempegreier, og hurra for ham.
<jo-erlend> fra mitt perspektiv, er det helt klart et angrep.
<Berge> Hurra for alle som lager fin programvare jeg bruker.
<Berge> ok, du er fullstendig ute av takt med alle jeg kjenner som har uttalt seg om dette.
<jo-erlend> Berge, han har ikke lenger noen grunn til å gjøre det du ønsker at han skal gjøre.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hva har jeg gjort ham?
<jo-erlend> chat med vuntz. Han er på dette nettverket.
<Berge> Jeg er ikke så interessert i gnome-utvikling, som sagt.
<Berge> Jeg kan ikke prate med folk om alle verdens ting som er feil med all verdens programvare.
<jo-erlend> Berge, han brukte vesentlig tid på å portere Gnome Panel til Gnome 3. Du er jo en av de som prøver å spre budskapet om at Gnome Panel er dårlig i Gnome 3 ved å ikke skille mellom Gnome Panel 3 og gnome shell 3.
<Berge> Akkurat dette skaper mye mer støy enn de fleste andre endringer fordi det er en så gjennomgripende endring i en så viktig del som folks skrivebordsmiljø.
<Berge> jo-erlend: FOR en ekstrapolering!
<jo-erlend> vel... Som sagt. Drit i klassisk gnome. Det er bare du og to-tre stykker til som vil ha det likevel.
<Berge> Vel.
<Berge> Ikke helt.
<Berge> Jeg kjenner som sagt helt nøyaktig ingen som liker Gnome Shell 3.
<jo-erlend> jeg har i hvertfall kastet bort et halvt år på å det og ingen vil ha det, så jeg vil ikke ha noe med det å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> Gnome Panel 3 altså.
<jo-erlend> det er nesten ingen som vil ha klassisk gnome.
<jo-erlend> Linus Tolvalds vil for eksempel ikke ha klassisk gnome.
<Berge> Nei, han vil ha… fred i verden og en ponni?
<jo-erlend> han vil tilsynelatende ha paneler.
<Berge> Og ikoner på skrivebordet.
<jo-erlend> men hvilken rolle spiller Perl og Python likevel, hæ? Linus har sagt at nå skal alle applets skrives i Vala. Jeg synes jo det er helt i orden.
<Berge> Men jaja, kos deg (-:
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg kan selvsagt underbygge alt jeg har skrevet. Men det er sjelden at jeg har sett Berge så sint at han har forlatt åstedet :)
<malin> jeg har stort sett pratet med folk som vil ha den klassiske gnome, om det da menes gnome2.X
<jo-erlend> poenget er at jeg _er_ sint på Gnome 3, fordi det finnes noen mangler som er helt reelle.
<malin> ja
<jo-erlend> men det er så ekstremt vanskelig å få fokus på det, fordi alt kalles for Gnome 2 nå.
<malin> kalles det for gnome 2 ?!
<jo-erlend> Gnome Panel 1,2 og 3 kalles for Gnome 2.
<malin> ?! why
<jo-erlend> Rhythmbox og Banshee kalles desverre for Rhythmbox og Banshee.
<jo-erlend> begge deler kan selvsagt kalles for "Gnome 3 music player" siden begge er offisielle Gnome 3 musikkspillere.
<jo-erlend> malin, det er hype.
<jo-erlend> de ønsker å gjøre Gnome Shell til et symbol for Gnome. På et tidspunkt ønsket de også å ta opp kampen med Ubuntu.. Kjøttboller hele flokken, spør du meg.
<malin> Er de kjøttboller, fordi dem ville ta opp kampen med Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> ja, det i seg selv er fåfengt. Men det var ikke det jeg mente. De prøver å skape forvirring for å oppnå bedre resultater. Men jeg kan bevise at det aldri vil fungere.
<malin> ja, forvirring har aldri skapt noe positivt med seg
<jo-erlend> folk tar aldri beslutninger uten å ha følelsenene bak seg. Når folk blir usikre, så velger de å ikke velge. Dette er dokumentert og veldig sikkert.
<jo-erlend> Mint og Gnome har ødelagt mer for GNU/Linux enn Apple og Microsoft kunne ha drømt om.
<malin> mint har jeg aldri hatt sansne for
<malin> *sansen
<jo-erlend> det er ikke noe galt med mint.
<jo-erlend> problemet er kommunikasjonen. Jeg har for eksempel sammenliknet kildekodene for MINT Panel og GEdit som de også har endret navn på. Han har ikke endret noe.
<jo-erlend> det er svindel.
<jo-erlend> men alle godtar det, fordi de hater Gnome 2 så dypt og inderlig.Men hvis du spør dem hva det egentlig er de misliker, så er det bare at de må holde alt-knappen ikke når de tilpasser Gnome Panel 3.
<jo-erlend> og det er Canonical og M$ som eier Fri Programvare nå, naturligvis, så alle hater jo dem.
<jo-erlend> det verste er at det er en god ting. Vi tiltrekker oss helt nye brukere, som forventer at vi er et Microsoft-hatende miljø. Det er vi ikke. Det er det som gjør Ubuntu bedre enn Linux.
<jo-erlend> vi har for eksempel AskUbuntu.com. Hvor er AskFedora.com, eller AskLinuxMint.com?
<malin> mulig det ikke er noe galt med mint, men jeg har liksom aldri fått helt sansen fr det
<malin> *for det
<jo-erlend> vi er i ferd med å gå inn i et helt annet gear. Det er kjempefint. Vi tiltrekker oss folk som aldri ville være villig til å engang prøve Linux uten oss. Vi må tilpasse samfunnet også. Vi må lære bort og ikke la oss rive med i hva nybegynnerne sier.
<malin> men jeg skjønner ikke det med alt-knappen
<jo-erlend> det er en Gnome beslutning. At det er sånn i Gnome Panel 3 er fordi de ønsker å skape et inntrykk av at Gnome Fallback har et eller annet med Gnome Shell å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> det er med andre ord bare en kommunikativ ting. Det har egentlig ingenting med teknologi å gjøre.
<malin> men er det gnome pane i unity?
<malin> jeg får ikke til å gjøre noe når jeg trykker ned alt-knappen her i alle fall
<jo-erlend> ja, du kan gjerne kjøre et bunnpanel med Gnome Panel i Unity, for eksempel.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> jeg har et screenshot av det.
<malin> er det vanskelig å sette opp?
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntuone.com/0TtrVSzZYBOa6ggmrOQBwF
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> du bare kjører gnome-panel når du starter opp, eller lxpanel eller xfce4-panel..
<amaurea> Hei! Etter en oppdatering til ubuntu 11.10 funker ingen akksenter, og jeg kan heller ikke skrive tødler eller tilde. Jeg lurer på om /etc/default/keyboard har noe med dette å gjøre, men ting ser fornuftige ut der: XKBMODEL="pc105", XKBLAYOUT="no" XKBVARIANT="" XKBOPTIONS="lv3:ralt_switch"
<amaurea> Har dere peiling på hva som kan være galt her?
<amaurea> Særlig mangel på tilde er vanskelig å leve med
 * amaurea prøver en dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<malin> tilde?
<malin> hvordang år det med dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration?
<amaurea> har gjort det, men må reboote før jeg ser resultatet
<amaurea> har en videoencode gående nå, så det får vente til den er ferdig
<amaurea> jeg tipper at det er 30% sjanse for at dette vil funke
<amaurea> malin: hvordan ser din versjon av den filen ut?
<malin> amaurea: sånn her: http://pastebin.com/9S7Wpxbb
<amaurea> du har enda mindre i den enn meg ser jeg. SÃ¥ da var det nok ikke det som var problemet
<amaurea> vel, jeg får se etter rebooten, som nok blir i morgen
<malin> amaurea: ah, okey, du får sjå, det er jo pussigt når sånt skjer uansett :S
<cjoke> morro, kommer stadig noe opp etter oppgraderingen fra 10.04 -> 12.04, mplayer ville ikke starte, så kjører jeg en apt-get purge mplayer , å nå spiller den så fint atte , tror jeg skal ta en titt på ls /usr/local/bin , /usr/bin å kjøre en diff på outputten gitt :)
<cjoke> tror den oppgraderingen ikke tok hensyn til /usr/local/bin pakkene mine heller, men oppgraderte med vilje for å "kvesse knivene" litt, vanligvis pleier jeg å ta "rene" installasjoner.
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-02
<malin> er alpha2 ute nå?
<malin> av 12.04
<malin> hm.. ser sånn ut :D
 * RoyK lurer på om han skal tørre å oppgradere pandabrettet - sist gikk det lokt til helvete
<[ZyteX]> RoyK: pandabrett?
<[ZyteX]> malin: liker hvordan du svarer på eget spørsmål på under 24sekunder og gir ikke andre til å svare.. Egoist! ;p
<RoyK> [ZyteX]: http://pandaboard.org/
<RoyK> får vente litt - akkurat nå vikarierer det som trådløs ruter
<malin> [ZyteX]: beklager....
<malin> :p
<[ZyteX]> her var jeg liksom klar i 'helpdesk' mode og så blir den ikke utnyttet og må gå rett over til 'spørrende' mode til RoyK, så skader det 'hjern-clutchen'
<stianhj> Ganske ofte i terminalen når jeg bruker history (^R) for å lete etter noe jeg har skrevet før, og vil editere den linjen, så oppfører den seg rart. Hvis jeg hopper til starten av linjen (^A) så hopper den f.eks. til 5 bokstaver inn i linjen istedenfor helt til starten. Hvis jeg hopper til enden av linjen, hopper den da til 5 bokstaver etter linjen.. noe som gjør det utrolig irriterende å editere den linjen. What gives?
<geirha> Da har du sannsynligvis gjort noe feil med prompten (PS1)
<geirha> Tegn som ikke flytter cursoren må være inni \[ \]
<geirha> Hvordan ser PS1=-linja i ~/.bashrc ut?
<stianhj> geirha: PS1="\w \$(parse_git_branch)\$ "
<stianhj> function parse_git_branch { git branch 2> /dev/null | sed -e '/^[^*]/d' -e 's/* \(.*\)/[\1]/' }
<stianhj> men ja, når du sier det så skjer det i mapper som er under git..
<geirha> Hm. Ingen escapes der
<geirha> eller skriver git branch farger?
<stianhj> ja
<geirha> Da er det det som er problemet
<stianhj> kan jeg wrappe parse_git_branch i PS1 med \[ og \] da?
<geirha> Nei, da blir det også feil
<stianhj> kan jeg fjerne farge escapes fra git branch kommandoen, og farge det i PS1 i steden?
<geirha> Hvis du for eksempel har  PS1='a\e[31mb\e[0m '  vil lengden av prompten være 3; 'ab ', men bash teller 12
<geirha> PS1=a\[\e[31m\]b\[\e[0m\] '
<geirha> Der forteller du bash at det som er inni \[ \] ikke flytter cursoren, så bash vil telle 3 tegn, som blir riktig.
<geirha> stianhj: Å fjerne escapes i ettertid er vanskelig. Jeg ville sett om det var en --opsjon til git branch som gjør at den ikke tar med fargene
<stianhj> ja ok.. og de ekstra tegnene den flytter nå er fordi den teller det som git farge til git branch
<stianhj> skal sjekke
<stianhj> git branch --no-color :)
<geirha> :)
<stianhj> ah.. digg
<stianhj> da er det bare å sette farge i med escapes.. takk :)
<geirha> Jeg anbefaler for øvrig å bruke tput fremfor å hardkode escapes.
<stianhj> ikke hørt om tput
<geirha> red=$(tput setaf 1) bold=$(tput bold) reset=$(tput sgr0); PS1='\[$red$bold\]\u\[$reset\]\$ '
<geirha> http://www.bash-hackers.org/wiki/doku.php/scripting/terminalcodes
<stianhj> kult.. litt lettere å holde styr på
<stianhj> hadde forresten en annen PS1 enn den jeg pastet (med farger)..
<RoyK> [ZyteX]: :)
<malin> [ZyteX]: ja, jeg ser den... den der hjerneclutchen. Har du vært på verksted i det siste og fått smurt den? :p
<[ZyteX]> malin: nei, har ikke det.. Burde vært på service, men ikke hatt tid ;p
<malin> [ZyteX]: hehe :)
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-03
<Kagee> Er det mulig å få screen til å numerere vinduer fra 1 og oppover, i stedet for 0 ?
<Sakarias> vet ikke, men tmux gjør det mener jeg
<geirha> #screen vet sikkert
<Kagee> https://gist.github.com/1730122
<Kagee> er dette mulig? (Ã¥ evaluere en bash-variabel som kommer fra et kommandolinjeargument)
<Kagee> oooooog der fant jeg så klart eval
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827766/
<jo-erlend> heh
<geirha> Kagee: uten eval: awk 'NF{printf "%s\0",$NF}' /etc/hosts | xargs -0 -I{} "$@"  # ./script nc {} 4949
<geirha> Med bash: while read -ra line; do host=${line[@]:(-1)}; "${@/\{\}/$host}"; done < <(getent hosts)
<malin> viste seg at det med min router løste seg ved å resette routeren. Jeg sendte jo e-post til netgear og greier. Hos Netgear tror de tydeligvis at alle som kan noe om data er menn, for det stod: Dear Mr. Bruland. Det er jo litt forutinntatt å anta at det bare er menn som kan noe om data. Malin er vel jentenavn i USA også?
<jo-erlend> heh... Du aner ikke hvor mange ganger jeg har blitt kalt "she" når folk refererer til ting jeg har skrevet. :)
<jo-erlend> men alle ser ut til å være helt enige i at jeg burde hete Jo-Erland isteden, enten de er fra Sverige, USA eller Saudi-Arabia :)
<malin> ja, jeg tror jeg så deg omtalt som Jo-Erland et sted
<malin> pussig det der
<malin> men er Malin noe guttenavn noe sted?!
<geirha> Tror ikke Malin er et navn i USA, så da har de sikkert bare gjettet seg til at det er et guttenavn.
<malin> ah
<malin> ja, ja, jeg har i alle fall gjort dem oppermesom på det :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har jo tatt meg selv i å si "han" når jeg refererer til OP uten å engang ha sett på navnet, så det kan også være noe sånt.
<malin>  hihi
<malin> ja
<carestad> spørsmål: translitterering med iconv fra utf8 til ascii og bokstaven Ø
<carestad> noen det funker hos?
<carestad> iconv -f utf-8 -t ascii//translit <<<'æ,ø,å'
<carestad> gir meg bare "ae,?,a"
<carestad> LANG_* er satt til nb_NO.UTF-8
<MorphyNOR> o/
<MorphyNOR> lenge siden jeg har fiklet med irssi gitt
<amaurea> Jeg står fortsatt fast med tastaturproblemet mitt: Ingen av tastene på tilde-knappen fungerer, og akksangene på backslash-knappen funker heller ikke. Hva er det som styrer ting som dette?
<amaurea> Å, det ser ut til å ha noe å gjøre med om man har på støtte for "dead keys"
<amaurea> noe man ser ut til å måtte ha
<amaurea> Hvordan skrur man på "dead keys" i ubuntu?
<hjd> amaurea: I keyboard layout (som du finner blant systeminnstillinger) kan du endre hvilket tastaturoppsett du bruker. Regner med det burde fikse problemet. Jeg er nysgjerrig på hva du har nå forresten.
<amaurea> hjd: Dette er muligvis relatert, men keyboard layout-delen av systeminstillinger krasjer
<hjd> snodig. Hvilken ubuntu-versjon bruker du, og husker du hva du valgt som tastaturoppsett da du innstallerte?
<amaurea> Men jeg har standard norsk layout. Alt funker som man skulle forvente, bortsett fra "dead keys" (dead keys er taster som må kombineres med en annen tast for å få et resultat, sånn som tødler og slikt)
<amaurea> hjd: Jeg valgte Norsk 105-tasters med standard layout og valgte ikke å fjerne dead keys
<amaurea> jeg brukter 11.10
<amaurea> hjd: Et annet hint: Tastene fungerer i tekstkonsollen (dvs. utenfor X). Det er bare i X de ikke fungerer
<amaurea> Så jeg tipper at det er noe jeg må endre i xorg.conf eller noe?
<hjd> amaurea: prøv å kjør "setxkbmap -query". Den vil fortelle deg hvilken layout X bruker.
<amaurea> rules:      evdev
<amaurea> model:      pc105
<amaurea> layout:     no
<amaurea> options:    lv3:ralt_switch,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<hjd> bortsett fra options er det identisk med hva jeg har :/
<amaurea> Ja. Og det fungerer jo i konsollen, så jeg tror selve de rå keyboardsettingene er riktige, men at X roter det til
<hjd> Ok, du nevnte keyboard layout krasjer. Kan du prøve å kjøre "gnome-control-center region" som åpner den fra terminalen, og se om du får noen feilmeldinger eller noe?
<amaurea> hjd: Segmentation fault
<amaurea> det er neppe kompilert med debugging, så det spørs om jeg kan få en traceback
 * amaurea prøver
<amaurea> hjd: ser ut som om den krasjer i strcmp
<amaurea> så det er vel en streng et eller annet sted det er noe galt med
<amaurea> Jeg kan prøve å hooke strcmp, kanskje, for å se hva den prøver å sammenligne
<hjd> Ikke at jeg tror det løser problemet ditt, men hvis keyboard layout alltid segfaulter, burde du kanskje rapportere en bug på det. For utviklingsversjoner vil apport automatisk samle relevant informasjon og spørre om du vil rapportere det hvis noe krasjer, men jeg vet ikke hvordan man slår det på for stabile utgaver. :)
<geirha> carestad: Litt sen respons, men kanskje du vil prøve unaccent?
<hjd> Det er jo alltids mulig å kjøre "ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center", men apport legger til relevante ting som stacktrace.
<geirha> «unaccent utf8 <<< 'æ ø å'» gir «ae o a»
<amaurea> hjd: Når den krasjer prøver den å sammenligne "Zimbabwe" og (null). Så den får inn en nullpointer som en av strengene. Jeg lurer på om den driver og sorterer en array av strings her, og så er et av elementene i arrayen NULL
<amaurea> Hvis jeg kan finne ut hvor den får den lista fra kan jeg kanskje fikse det
<hjd> amaurea: for moro skyld, kan du prøve "LC_ALL=C gnome-control-center"? Kjører programmet uten lokalisering/oversettelser. Har vært borti et bug med norske oversettelser som får synaptic til å krasje.
<amaurea> hjd: da funker det
<hjd> keyboard layout også?
<amaurea> ja
<amaurea> Innstillingene der så greie ut
<hjd> Hvilket språk bruker systemet til vanlig?
<amaurea> Engelsk språk, men norsk tastatur
<amaurea> en_US.UTF-8
<amaurea> når det gjelder krasjinga: /usr/share/xml/iso-codes_3166.xml ser ut til å være der programmet får stringene den driver og sammenligner når den krasjer fra. Og Zimbabwe er det siste elementet får en serie med defuncte landekoder kommer. Så noe ser ut til å gå galt med å prune bort disse fra listen, tipper jeg
<amaurea> s/får/før/
<amaurea> Men nå begynner det å bli litt sent å holde på med dette. Jeg får fortsette en annen gang (men jeg blir på i tilfelle det kommer noen kommentarer i løpet av natta)
<hjd> Jeg er redd jeg ikke har noen flere forslag iallefall.
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-04
<cjoke> amaurea, du kan slå på : enable deadkeys i xorg.conf
<jo-erlend> heh «informasjon som kan hjelpe utviklerne med å reparere problemet du rapporterer samles inn». God norsk :)
<hjd> For de som er interesserte: videostream fra FOSDEM (konferanse med fokus på åpen kildekode/fri programvare) http://fosdem.org/2012/news/video-streaming-urls . Se dagens program her http://fosdem.org/2012/schedule/days/sat :)
<jo-erlend> ah! Takker :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, vet du om det blir lagt ut opptak av det som har vært?
<hjd> jo-erlend: Ser ut som de har noe tilgjengelig for nedlasting og en del på youtube fra tidligere år iallefall http://archive.fosdem.org/2011/media/video.html
<malin> jo-erlend: skal jeg heller spørre på ubuntu-unity om den unity-linsa?
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-05
<hjd> Hei, noen som har erfaring med scan-build (llvm clang static code analyzer)?
<Trond--> 295 updates siden sist gang jeg fyrte opp Ubuntu
<Trond--> Har de fiksa ssd error beskjed ved oppstart og raskere internet tilkobling mon tro
<jo-erlend> Trond--, lite trolig.
<jo-erlend> åja.
<RoyK> raskere internettilkobling?
<Trond--> Nope, ingen fiks.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, nye funksjoner blir ikke vanligvis introdusert i en stabil utgivelse.
<jo-erlend> det er endel forbedringer i Precise, som er i alpha 2 nå. Du kan jo boote den med en minnepinne og se.
<Trond--> Javel.
<Trond--> Jeg har Ubuntu og Windows operativsystemer installert på samme harddisk. Er det mulig å fjerne Ubuntu fra denne?
<jo-erlend> vanlig installasjon, eller brukte du wubi?
<Trond--> Jeg vet ikke hva wubi er.
<Trond--> Men har ikke tid å vente.
<sKew^_-> Wubi er ubuntu installert i "windwos" systemet ditt
<sKew^_-> så du avinstallerer wubi (ubuntu) fra windows, controll panel, legg til fjern programmer, og avinstaller wubi
<sKew^_-> wubi.exe
<hjd> http://bonedaddy.net/pabs3/log/2012/02/03/debian-ubuntu-games-screenshot-party/ for folk som vil bidra til Ubuntu/Debian med skjermbilder fra spill. Ser ut som en bra mulighet til å bidra for de som vil :)
<jo-erlend> sKew^_-, problemet er at Trond ikke hadde tid til å vente. :)
<sKew^_-> jo-erlend, haha så det nå
<sKew^_-> etter jeg hadde skrivd det
<sKew^_-> jo-erlend, hva er et bra program som gjør om .dmg fil til .iso fil?
<jo-erlend> sKew^_-, jeg forstår ikke helt spørsmålet. Er ikke dmg-filer vanligvis installasjonspakker for OS X?
<sKew^_-> .dmg er jo en image typ
<sKew^_-> akuratt som .iso
<sKew^_-> bare forskjellige :P
<jo-erlend> vel.. Kan du gi noe mer informasjon om hva du ønsker å oppnå?
<sKew^_-> er en image fil lissom, veit ikke helt hvordan jeg skal forklare det, men trenger å cenvertere en .dmg fil til .iso for å mounte i i vbox
<sKew^_-> skal installere osx lion over snowlepard i vbox
<sKew^_-> og prøvde å mounte .dmg fila i vbox men den suporta ikke
<jo-erlend> ok. En ting du kan gjøre, er å montere dmg-filen også eksportere filsystemet med dd eller noe. Se om gmountiso støtter det.
<sKew^_-> hmm okok, fant en løsning med terminal
<jo-erlend> men det er altså ingenting magisk med filer og filnavn. Det må være et riktig filsystem lagret i dmg-filen for at en maskin skal kunne boote det, enten det er virtuelt eller ikke.
<sKew^_-> først convertere dmg til img, så img til iso
<jo-erlend> jeg vil vel regne med at det tar lenger tid å gjøre to konverteringer enn én, men hvis det funker, så er det jo greit. :)
<sKew^_-> joda men synes det virka så klønete det du sa :P var lissom bare å mounte, extracte, og se om gmountiso støtter det ;P
<sKew^_-> istede for "dmg2img /path/to/example.dmg /path/to/example.img"
<sKew^_-> ;p
<jo-erlend> sKew^_-, altså... Disse filene representerer et filsystem, på samme måte som det du har på en partisjon. Så du kan montere fra en fil i en mappe, som du gjør fra en partisjon. Å kopiere et filsystem fra disk til en fil er kjempeenkelt.
<RoyK> sKew^_-: om du har ei dmg-fil, så kommer vel den sikkert fra en mac?
<RoyK> på mac har du hdiutil for sånt
<sKew^_-> hmm, på vbox
<jo-erlend> RoyK, Oracle Export Import greie.
<jo-erlend> ... så det ut som, i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> kan "dmg" være en slags ekstrem-harry forkortelse av "disk image"?
<jo-erlend> dimidsj?
<brik> damage?
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> "dim" betyr jo også dum, vet du. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: dmg er disk image på mac
<RoyK> jo-erlend: de fleste installasjonspakker for mac, er dmg
<jo-erlend> hmm. ok. Hva er fordelen ved det, egentlig?
<jo-erlend> altså, hvis du mener at installasjonspakkene er små filsystemer?
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-28
<SlimG> Jeg har satt opp en ruter med IPv6 og router-advertise (ikke dhcp6). På Ubuntu klienten min får jeg tildelt to adresser, en basert på prefix+mac som forventet, og en basert på prefix+ukjent. Hvorfor blir prefix+ukjent/64 satt på klient?
<Mathias> det er ukjent :p
<SlimG> Ah, ser den kommer fra en "Privacy Extension" for å unngå at noder på internet kan se min MAC
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> hvorfor vil noen se en mac frivillig
<SlimG> s/MAC/Ethernet Adresse/
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> gir mer mening da :p
<IvarB> SlimG: hva er router-advertise?
<SlimG> IvarB: Et lettere alternativ til DHCP på IPv6 nettverk
<IvarB> ok
 * RoyK er på Litteraturhuset og hører på Bjørn Erik Thon snakke om personvern - flink taler :)
 * Mathias er på skolen og hører på en språkfordervet lærer
 * IvarB hører på viftestøy og øresus... eller kanskje bare øresus
 * Mathias hører ørestøy og viftesus
 * Mathias stirrer på RoyK
<malin> kan man slette alt som ligger i /usr/src   ?
<Mathias> spiser den plass?
<malin> har blant annet linux-3.2.0 som tar 5.6GB
<geirha> er vel noen pakker som installerer dit, så du bør sjekke det først
<geirha> dpkg -S /usr/src/
<Mathias> bare å fjerne verstingene? :p
<malin> output:
<malin> linux-headers-3.2.0-36, linux-headers-3.2.0-36-generic, base-files, nvidia-current, virtualbox-dkms: /usr/src
<geirha> så dpkg vil ikke bli glad hvis du sletter /usr/src/
<geirha> og linux-headers trenger du vel for nvidia og vbox, slik at de kan bygge modulene sine på nytt ved ny kjerne
<malin> kan det være jeg har installert en source-pakke til linux-kernel 3.2.0 jeg ser ikke vekk i fra at det har skjedd ved et kjernebyggeprosjekt tidligere
<malin> mhm
<Mathias> siden det er liv her: mulig å fjerne ubuntu "fra" windows?
<malin> nei, er nok noe som sikkert må ligge der
<malin> greia er. jeg har ca 20GB til /
<malin> 15GB-ish er i bruk
<geirha> Mathias: avinstaller ubuntu?
<geirha> slik du avinstallerer annen programvare i windows
<malin> så tilgjengelig står som 3.6 GB på /
<Mathias> delt opp i 4 partisjoner, windusj *2. pluss ubuntu + swap
<malin> men ser nå at det ligger noen mapper et annet sted i fra spill som er avinstallert på 1.1GB hver seg
<malin> aha. alien-arena-data er f.eks. fortsatt installert
<geirha> Mathias: Ah, så det er ikke en wubi-installasjon du snakker om?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> wubi er ræv, ubuntuen blir sirup pga ntfs
<geirha> Mathias: Vel, det er bare å få windows til å overskrive MBR det. Så kan du knerte partisjonene
<Mathias> og windowsen blir fortsatt bootbar?
<geirha> det er det som er målet med å overskrive MBR, ja
<Mathias> fint :)
<geirha> Hvordan du gjør det, vet jeg ikke.
<Mathias> kan jeg fjerne ubuntuen lett når jeg skal levere inn lånemaskinen
<Mathias> dustemaskin > behandle > *noe med disk*
 * Mathias snorker litt
<Mathias> natta :)
<RoyK> Mathias: dd masse nuller over disken :P
<Mathias> har gjort det før
<Mathias> kan gjøre det igjen
<geirha> eller bruk shred. shred har kulere navn.
<RoyK> evt man shred
<Mathias> man date
<RoyK> ja, og er litt mer grundig :P
<Mathias> er ikke nøye
<geirha> Eventuelt bare reinstaller windows.
<Mathias> om jeg skal være nøye kloner jeg en kompis sin disk over på den :p
<RoyK> Mathias: de har sikkert automatisk installasjo av windoze på skolen
<geirha> fordi kompisen din er flinkere å gjemme pornoen?
<Mathias> geirha: ikke like mistenkelig som mongokjørt windows
 * RoyK synes windows er ganske mistenkelig i seg sjøl
<geirha> Hvordan ser en ikke-mongokjørt windows ut?
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> geirha: tror det er en nyinstallert en
<IvarB> vondtihode.no
<geirha> Tjener ikke funnet
<IvarB> vondtihodet.no
<IvarB> velkommen til manuellterapeut.no
<IvarB> lol
<s10g> én pass med nullere holder i massevis
<sweaty> o hai :P
<geirha> can has stdio?
<sweaty> stdio?
<geirha> http://lolcode.com/
<sweaty> ah haha
<sweaty> Fikk privacyfilter til S3'en i sta fra Seoul :P Funke noe bedre enn den forrige fra California
<fyksen> Noen her som har prøvd Dell XPS 13. Med Sputnik PPAen her? Sikler litt på den omdagen altså. Ryktene sier den skal komme med 1080p skjerm snart :)
 * RoyK liker ikke sputnik
<malin> sputnik ppa? hm, sudo apt-get install så-skal-vi-skilles-johannes
<malin> sudo apt-get purge orker-ikke-leve-mer-med-deg
<malin> :p
<fyksen> malin, hahaha!
<fyksen> http://content.dell.com/us/en/gen/d/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop
<malin> men nei, har ikke prøvd sputnik
<blaamann> malin: Alle albuma var ikke like dårlige. Sputnik 4 (1988) har faktisk en del bra materiale.
<blaamann> s/albuma/kassettene
<malin> blaamann: ok. jeg kjenner ikke til noe annet enn den sangen der, så skal ikke uttale meg om de andre, men liker vanligvis ikke den typen musikk
<malin> tja, album er vel rett? om albumet er på plate eller kassett er jo ett fett
<malin> kanskje ikke lydmessig men
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-29
<Mathias> gd mrn gdtflk
<RoyK> hehe - jeg ble visst kåra til en av "månedens lesere" på nrkbeta.no :) http://nrkbeta.no/2013/01/28/over-en-million-nrkbetalesere-kan-vel-ikke-ta-feil
<Mathias> åhå
<Mathias> hva har du gjort nå?
<RoyK> tja - bare fiksa en poll og hjulpet til å vise hvor enkelt det er - les artikkelen ;)
<emil-> (Y)
<Mathias> ;p
<blaamann> RoyK: Du bruker ikke sleep (dermed er vel importen ikke nødvendig).
<RoyK> blaamann: nei... det lå en sleep() der tidligere - og jeg er ikke så stø i python, så jeg burde vel ha rydda litt...
<Mathias> vet pytonslangen deg?
<Mathias> bet*
<s10g> jeg prøver ubuntu nå
<s10g> hva er ubuntumåten å starte x på? startx startet ikke ubuntu-dings-grensesnittet-multimedia
<elzapp> /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<s10g> cheers
<RoyK> s10g: ubuntu desktop burde jo starte den automatisk, selv om jeg har sett problemer med det på quantal
<s10g> er vmware player 5 som prøver å installere vmware tools for meg, men det failet seff
<RoyK> du kan gjøre det manuelt
<s10g> jau
<s10g> tenkte jeg skulle prøve Easy Install
<RoyK> den eksponerer en cdrom (sr0, typisk)
<RoyK> pakk ut tar-ballen der og kjør installasjonskriptet
<RoyK> med --u, så slipper du å svare på dumme spørsmål
<Mathias> ctrl+alt+f1 :P
<SlimG> Sliter med nettverkskunnskapene mine og virkeligheten: Om jeg kan pinge maskin2 på nettverk2 fra maskin1 på nettverk1, hvorfor kan jeg da ikke pinge andre veien?
<Mathias> maskin1 pinge maskin2? eller?
<RoyK> SlimG: hva er adressene?
<RoyK> dvs er det noe NAT inne i bildet her?
<SlimG> Ingen NAT
<RoyK> ikke brannmur heller?
<Mathias> kanskje en peis i midten der?
<RoyK> eller "kreativ" rutingtabell? ;)
<elzapp> høres ut som at den ene har råtten route til den en ene
<SlimG> Ingen brannvegg heller, jeg tror det kan være ruting ja
<elzapp> eller at en router dropper ICMP
<RoyK> noe den ikke bør gjøre :P
<SlimG> elzapp: Burde den ikke da ha droppet icmp-svaret fra maskin2 til maskin1?
<elzapp> SlimG: ikke nødvendigvis
<RoyK> enkelte paranoide "sikkerhetseksporter" driver med å kaste icmp - henger ikke på greip
<geirha> kanskje maskin1 ikke svarer på ping?
<RoyK> hva slags ruter er det?
<RoyK> fra/til-adresse?
<RoyK> rfc1918-adresser?
<RoyK> blir mye lettere om du faktisk gir oss adressene sånn at vi slipper å bare gjette fritt :P
<SlimG> Det er to rutere en juniper og en vyatta, vyatta  er en ny ruter som har blitt lagt til alle de interne nettverkene som juniper, men DHCP er slått av på den for å unngå krøll før vi går over til ny ruter
<RoyK> hva slags rutingprotokoller?
<RoyK> eller alt bare statisk?
<SlimG> jeg forsøker å pinge fra et unikt nettverk på vyatta 10.0.2.0/24 til 10.0.0.0/24 nettverket som begge har til felles
<RoyK> gjennom yvattaen?
<SlimG> ja
<RoyK> og yvattaen har ikke noen brannvegg som stopper?
<SlimG> Ingen brannvegg nei
<RoyK> kan du pinge yvattaen, da?
<RoyK> evt prøv en traceroute, gjerne tcp-basert
<SlimG> Jeg ser dette blir vanskelig å forklare ettersom jeg ikke vet nok enda, jeg skal prøve meg litt frem og se om jeg kan komme opp med et litt mer konkret spørsmål
<SlimG> traceroute går ene veien, og gjør bare et hopp via vyatta før den når målet
<geirha> hvordan ser route -n ut på de to?
<SlimG> For å endre spørsmålet litt: Maskin2 har Juniper som gateway, Juniper vet ingenting om 10.0.2.0/24 nettverket. Hvorfor får Maskin1 som sitter på 10.0.2.0 (Vyatta) pingsvar fra 10.0.2.0 nettverket?
<SlimG> Hvis Maskin2 hadde hatt Vyatta som gateway hadde jeg forstått dette
<SlimG> s/fra 10.0.2.0 nettverket/fra 10.0.0.0 nettverket/
<RoyK> SlimG: kan du lage ei skisse og laste opp et sted?
<hjd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starter om ~5 minutter i #ubuntu-classroom
<Mathias> orly
<Mathias> har du bevis? :P
<hjd> Du er også på flere kanaler, eller?
<Mathias> neeeei, ikke iii deeeeet heeeeleee tatt
<Mathias> det var sarkasme
<hjd> virkelig? :p
<Mathias> neeeeei
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-30
<RoyK> morgen
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/1167/ :)
<geirha> Haha, tipper det blir endel redigeringer på den wikipedia-sida noen dager fremover :)
<geirha> Slik som med Wood
 * RoyK mumler noe om Exchanges uutgrunnelige sikkerhet https://www.esiss.ac.uk/general/exchange-ews-and-items-you-thought-were-private/
<Mathias> q-tips
<hjd> Noen som vet om noen har satt opp en norsk oversettelse for alle forhold mellom pakker (depends, conflicts, etc) Ser på breaks nå https://translations.launchpad.net/synaptic/main/+pots/synaptic/nb/124/+translate (som i kontekst her http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~synaptic-developers/synaptic/trunk/view/head:/common/rpackage.h#L60 ikke ser helt riktig ut)
<hjd> sigurdga: ^?
<Simira> avhengighet?
<hjd> De fleste begrepene har greie oversettelser (avhengigheter, foreslår osv), bortsett fra Breaks som er oversatt til linjeskift her. Jeg vet ikke om "ødelegger" er det beste forslaget, så jeg lurte på om det var en "offisiell" liste over de tilsvarende norske begrepene.
<f00f-> "brekker" er helt fint
<RoyK> avhengigheter er riktig, brekker er også bra
<RoyK> Simira: dependencies på nynorsk
<hjd> Da går vi for "Brekker" :)
 * RoyK har finpussa litt på et skript som distribuerer bilder (eller andre filer) i underkataloger i henhold til fildato, og nå exifdata - greit å kunne distribuere bildene etter dato i ettertid...
<hjd> Hvis noen har et bedre forslag til "Error failed to fork pty" (https://translations.launchpad.net/synaptic/main/+pots/synaptic/nb/259/+translate) ville det også vært fint. "En feil førte til oppsplitting av pty" ser ut til å beskrive noe annet.
<RoyK> tror ikke det finnes noen god oversettelse av fork
<RoyK> men splitt er kanskje greit
<hjd> fork -s	forgrening, stikling, avspalting
<hjd> fork -v	forgrene, avspalte, spalte/kopier ut ny prosess
<hjd> (http://i18n.skolelinux.no/nb/Fellesordl.eng-no.html)
<RoyK> evt splitting
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> forgrening, da
 * RoyK er ikke helt oppdatert på oversettelser av nyord
<hjd> Fortsatt det virker som den orginale melding er at den ikke klarte å gjøre X, mens gjeldende oversettelse sier at en feil førte til X.
<RoyK> synes forgrene virker som en grei oversettelse
 * RoyK calls if (fork() == -1) { exec(visit_lavatory()); join(); }
<RoyK> dvs, den joinen blir visst aldri kjørt
<RoyK> jaja
 * RoyK koder altfor lite
<hjd> Så, noe ala "Feil: kunne ikke forgrene pty"? Liker ikke å legge til ekstra skilletegn, men en direkte oversettelse er ikke helt god heller.
<RoyK> usikker...
<RoyK> men hva mener du med skilletegn? kolonet?
<RoyK> den setningen på engelsk er jo uansett merkelig "error failed to fork pty" oversettes jo direkte med at "feilen klarte ikke å forgrene pty"
<RoyK> mangler visst et kolon der, evt omskriving til "Erorr while attempting to fork pty"
<RoyK> (evt Error)
<hjd> Ja, orginalteksten er litt rart.
<hjd> -t
<hjd> Som en del kanskje har lagt merke til så har synaptic hatt en del problemer med Norsk Bokmål (les: krasjer), så jeg har gått gjennom oversettelsene og fikset opp en del rare ting. Vet ikke helt hva det kom av, men så en del oversettelser oppga feil antall variable (%s, %d) i forhold til det orginalstrengen hadde. Forhåpentligvis hjelper det litt.
<RoyK> Norsk bokmål uten stor b ;)
<RoyK> feil antall variabler kan jo gjøre underverker for printf()
<RoyK> dvs, flere funker greit, færre gir nullpekere og sånt som ikke funker så bra
<RoyK> men flere gir jo ikke noe mer tekst...
<hjd> Tror de fleste listet flere av en eller annen grunn, med mindre jeg overså noen skal alle ha samme antall som orginalteksten nå. Håper det fikser problemet når oversettelsene blir synket neste gang.
 * hjd skylder på at bokmål blir skrevet som " Norwegian Bokmal" på engelsk...
<hjd> Apropos oversettelser, tenkte det kunne være gøy å arrangere et oversettelsesevent en dag; samle et par som har erfaring med oversettelse og noen som vil bidra, velge en pakke og se over eksisterende oversettelser/legge til manglende? Noen interesserte?
<RoyK> kan kanskje melde meg på
<RoyK> jeg har ei venninne som har jobba som oversetter noen år og er rimelig språknerd - hun kan ikke stort om IT, men språk, det kan hun
<RoyK> kanskje få med henne også - litt for å få litt fra en lingvist ;)
<RoyK> er ganske språknerd selv, men kommer nok ikke på høyde med lingvistene...
<hjd> Høres bra ut. Alltid kjekt med folk med forskjellige bakgrunner så man får litt forskjellige perspektiver :)
<f00f-> jeg synes det er trist at så mye energi blir brukt på å oversette ting til andre språk
<f00f-> når ~99% av "target marked" behersker engelsk helt fint
<Solskogen> hvordan kan jeg installere 32bits biblioteker /i tillegg/ på ubuntu?
<RoyK> f00f-: noen sa en gang at "på ditt første fremmedspråk, kan du si alt du kan, på ditt morsmål, kan du si alt". Tror det er gode grunner til å oversette ting, selv i 2013
<f00f-> men du skal ikke si noe, som bruker
<RoyK> Solskogen: hvilke?
<f00f-> du skal forstå det som står skrevet
<f00f-> ikke uttrykke deg selv
<hjd> f00f-: Kommer jo alt an på hva du ser på som målgruppen. For å snu på det, så skal det jo ikke være noen grunn til at du ikke kan ha programmene du bruker på et språk du allerede kan.
<RoyK> f00f-: du forstår ikke alt som er skrevet på engelsk, eller, kanskje du gjør det, men ikke alle gjør det
<f00f-> om det står "fil" eller "file" har lite å gjøre med dine evner til å utfolde deg språklig
<f00f-> det jeg ikke forstår kan jeg jo f.eks. google -- heia internett og sånt
<f00f-> :)
<f00f-> man er vel ikke redd for å lære noen nye ord heller
<f00f-> dessuten er det mange eksempler på at oversettelser skaper forvirrig, mer enn at de bringer klarhet
<Solskogen> RoyK: feks libsdl
<f00f-> kanskje "brukket pipe" er en grei oversettelse for "broken pipe", men når man oversetter "daemon" til "nisse" og andre artige ting, da har det gått for langt
 * RoyK sender f00f- til russland for å lære om Dostojevskij på originalspråket, uten oversettelser
<f00f-> "jeg tror http-nissen har sluttet å virke, og loggen sier noe om brukne piper og segmenteringsfeil, gidder du google på noe sånt som 'http nisse brukken pipe segmenteringsfeil' og se om du finner ut av det?"
<f00f-> glhf
<RoyK> f00f-: seriøst - vi snakker fag her, prøv å ikke forsøple for mye
<f00f-> hvilket fag? norsk?
<f00f-> eller informatikk?
<f00f-> jeg føler jeg holder meg fint til begge to ved å ta opp de problematiske sidene ved oversettelse av software
<hjd> Nisse er et litt ekstremt eksempel og jeg skjønner forsåvidt poenget der.
<f00f-> beklager at jeg ikke støtter dine meninger om temaet til punkt og prikke, men jeg føler fortsatt at mine synspunkter er fullt ut gyldig
<Solskogen> ia32-libs vil få .so-filer, men jeg vil ha både headers og .a
<RoyK> f00f-: oversettelser er gode for å gi gode beskrivelser i vårt normale språk. jeg registrerer at du snakker norsk, og ikke engelsk, så jeg antar at du trives bedre med norsk i dagligtalen
<RoyK> Solskogen: .h og sånt får du med -dev, men .a er vel prekompilerte - hva trenger du dette til?
<Solskogen> RoyK: skal bygge både 64bit og 32bit av en applikasjon
<RoyK> trenger du da .a-filene?
<RoyK> kanskje du må laste ned kildekoden til de biblioteken ...
<RoyK> den enkle veien er å bruke en vm på 32bit
<hjd> Er det ikke slike ting pakkenavn:i386 pakkene er til?
<RoyK> hjd: tror det kom i 12.10
<RoyK> ubuntu har vært rimelig treige på kryssplattform der
<Solskogen> vel, pakkenavn:i386 vil fjerne pakkenavn:amd64
<f00f-> RoyK : trives alltid best med å bruke det språket folk rundt meg bruker, dersom jeg kan
<f00f-> så når jeg driver med datating, så er det engelsk som gjelder
<f00f-> da kan jeg f.eks. google feilmeldinger og sånt, og få fornuftige treff
<RoyK> f00f-: tror du bør gi litt respekt til de som prøver å oversette ting og ikke bare slenge dritt
<f00f-> selger ikke dritt
<RoyK> jo, det gjør du
<f00f-> hvor?
<RoyK> så, vær så snill, slutt
<RoyK> vi respekt
<RoyK> vis respekt, evt
<f00f-> vær så snill og vis meg en eneste respektløs eller "drittbasert
<f00f-> " uttalelse jeg har kommet med
<RoyK> f00f-: type, null forståelse for norske oversettinger, er null respekt
<RoyK> f00f-: prøv å forstå at mange prøver å få operativsystemer til å bli bra også på norsk
<f00f-> det må de da bare gjøre, og i noen få tilfeller kan jeg forstå hensikten med det
<malin> f00f-: du skriver: " RoyK: trvies alltid best med å bruke det språket folk rundt meg bruker, sersom jeg kan så når jeg driver med datating, så er det egelsk som gjelder"
<malin> måten du sier det på kan virke litt arrogant mot de som ikke vil ha engelsk på desktopen av ymse grunner
<RoyK> malin++
<f00f-> kanskje, men jeg sier bare hva jeg foretrekker, ikke hva andre burde gjøre
<malin> selv foretrekker jeg engelsk av samme grunn som deg, men jeg syntes samtidig det er utrolig flott at noen oversetter på norsk
<f00f-> så om noen tar seg nær av mine preferanser, sorry, men jeg kan ikke gjøre noe med det ;)
<malin> f00f-: mulig det er det, men måten du sa det på kan av noen oppfattes " det er teit å bruke noe annet enn engelsk osv"
<f00f-> jeg synes det er teit å oversette meldinger fra libc, gnuverktøy, kjernen .. oversette "daemon" til "nisse" i man-pages osv
<f00f-> fryktelig teit synes jeg det er..
<malin> ja, det er jeg enig i :)
<RoyK> f00f-: det er opp til deg å mene deg, men ikke bjeff til folk som gjør det
<malin> noen ting bør ikke oversettes
<RoyK> tja - hvilke?
<f00f-> de tingene jeg nevnte nå nettopp bl.a.
<malin> feilmeldinger i terminal kan godt oversettes syntes jeg, men hadde vært fint om alle feilmeldinger også hadde en tallkode
<malin> da er det lett å google feilmeldinga
<RoyK> f00f-: ok, så om alt er på engelsk, så er det greit, selv om folk ikke kan engelsk?
<RoyK> f00f-: du må ta høyde for at ikke alle er så ressurssterke som du er
<hjd> En del lavnivå/veldig tekniske pakker skjønner jeg forsåvidt at ikke alltid gir like mye mening. Men det er likevel mye programvare som ikke faller inn under disse kategoriene og bør være tilgjengelig på et språk brukerene faktisk behersker.
<f00f-> ja, det er forhåpentligvis ikke noe som står i veien for at de kan lære seg nok engelsk til å klare seg .. men jeg synes det er helt fint at brukergrensesnitt som brukes av en svært bred brukerflate oversettes
<RoyK> f00f-: bare ikke bjeff til folk som oversetter - de prøver å gjøre en god jobb...
<malin> men nå skal tante malin stikke på IKEA og da må alle være venner mens jeg er borte :)
<f00f-> hva skal du på IKEA?
<f00f-> jeg bor på IKEA for tiden.. spiser middag der flere ganger i uken føles det som
 * RoyK lurer litt på hvordan en vanlig litteraturnerd ville beskrive "The rapture of the nerds" av Charles Stros og Cory Doctorow - sannsynligvis omtrent som (shzhzhshwehrtyyasdd)
<hjd> Vet du har nevnt den et par ganger nå, hva handler den egentlig om? :)
<Aeyoun> Husker dere den fine nye mobilen min? Fikk den for ti dager siden. Uhm. It's smashed og ingen vil reparere den. :(
<hjd> :( Hvorfor vil de ikke reparere den?
<Aeyoun> "Har ikke tilgang på delene" går igjen overalt.
<Aeyoun> Det er en Nesus 4 så ny modell og alt det der.
<Aeyoun> Har kontaktet LG direkte, men lover dårlig at de ikke engang har telefonen i "bestill reperasjon" skjemaet sitt.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: om den er kjøpt privat, så er jo norsk forbrukerkjøpslov ganske grei
<RoyK> om den ikke kan repareres, skal den erstattes
<RoyK> og ikke til det dårligere
<Aeyoun> RoyK, det er ikke en garantisak og jeg tviler at reklamasjon bærer frem.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hva skjedde?
<RoyK> trampa på den?
<Aeyoun> Telefonen lå på bordet med ~40g post oppå seg. Telefonen er "edgeless curved glass." Noe jeg i ettertid har lært betyr "telefonen sklir over bordflater og rett i gulvet i løpet av sekunder."
<Aeyoun> For å pisse meg i trynet fikk jeg protective bumper til telefonen i posten i dag. :P
<RoyK> sprakk glasset?
<Aeyoun> RoyK, det eksploderte helt. trykkskjermen er helt død, men displayet under ser ut til å fungere helt fint.
<RoyK> hvis glasset sprakk, fungerer den ellers?
<RoyK> hvis så, kan du bare få bytta skjerm
<RoyK> koster ikke så mye
<Aeyoun> RoyK, som sagt: ingen har delene.
<RoyK> 700 eller så
<RoyK> spørs om du har en svak sak,da
<Aeyoun> Jeg fant skjermen på etradesupply.com til 650 NOK. Det blir fort dyrere med +frakt, +mva, og +130 til Posten (utlegg av mva og fortollingstullegebyr).
<Aeyoun> Ikke har jeg lyst til å reparere den selv heller.
<RoyK> du får ny skjerm for under tusenlappen hos diverse sjapper
<Aeyoun> I Norge?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> masse småbutikker som driver med sånt
<Aeyoun> Jeg har ringt rundt til Mobilfix'n og andre steder. Ingen har tilgang på deler til denne.
<RoyK> ok
<Aeyoun> Småsjappene rundt i byen gjør stort sett bare iPhones alle sammen. Som er logisk med tanke på at det er den telefonen "folk flest" her til lands har.
<RoyK> kjøp deg en ny en, da, en som tåler en tur i ølglasset
<RoyK> Sony Go noe skal funke greit til det meste
<RoyK> også litt juling
<RoyK> 1m vann, litt juling
<Aeyoun> Vet none om reparasjonsteder i Oslo?
<Aeyoun> —eller bruker noen http://sparkleshare.org/? Etter å ha fått ventilert mobilfrustrasjonene synes jeg dét er et mer spennende samtaleemne.
<Aeyoun> Self-hosted Dropbox, basically.
<RoyK> nfi
<malin> f00f-: var med veninna mi som trengte noe greier. Så du er ofte på IKEA. Det er ikke jeg
<RoyK> malin++
<sigurdga> Vet ikke om noen leser det når jeg svarer så seint, men selv om skolelinux oversetter daemon til nisse, så gjør ikke alle det. Det er et eksempel på å gå for langt, og
<sigurdga> ikke det som er vanlig
<sigurdga> Jeg skulle gjerne hengt meg på en oversettings-event, men jeg tror ikke resten av kanalen er trondheimsbasert, så jeg må se an dato og sånt om det er snakk om et annet sted.
 * sigurdga har 2,5 vekttall lingvistikk, og de er ikke bortkasta på feil lingvistikk
<sigurdga> hjd har vel forlatt oss for i dag
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-31
<geirha> Slik jeg ser det, er det mest en vanesak. Hvis man bare bestemmer seg for å konsekvent oversette daemon med nisse, så vil det føles naturlig etterhvert
<Mathias> morn
<sigurdga> geirha: men det virker kanskje ikke så seriøst med feilmeldinger som «Nissen har daua»
<Mathias> sigurdga: "demonen har drept noe!"
<Mathias> "merr"
<sigurdga> men jeg er faktisk helt enig med deg - det er ikke noe problem å oversette til et nytt ord - det har vært gjort ofte
<sigurdga> Mathias: noe av det trasige med nisse/demon er at daemon er et nytt ord på engelsk også
<geirha> er ikke daemon bare en alternativ staving av demon?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> er vel en ny stavelse av demon så de ikke forveksles om jeg husker rett
<RoyK> Mathias: ikke i den betydningen det brukes
<Mathias> RoyK: men du vet jo at jeg er ett rothau :P
<Mathias> splice er til å bli gal av :S
<RoyK> splice?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> et spill
<RoyK> k
<Mathias> du finner det på steam :P
<Mathias> godt at man faktisk kan spille brukbare spill i ubuntu :D
 * RoyK tester demoen ;)
<Mathias> :D
<RoyK> kult
<Mathias> bare vent til du kommer til sequence 5
<geirha> Var i en av de siste humblebundlene også
<blaamann_b570> Noen som gidder å teste dette eksempelet i Firefox for å se om Firefox 18.01 krasjer innen 3 minutter?  http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml5_geolocation_watchposition
<blaamann_b570> Klikk på "Try it" , men vær klar over at Firefox kan krasje for deg :-/
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/tannkost.jpg
<malin> blaamann_b570: krasjer ikke her
<blaamann_b570> malin: 12.04 eller 12.10? Og bare for å bekrefte, du klikket på try it og ventet 2-4 minutter?
<blaamann_b570> i Firefox 18.0.1
<malin> Ubuntu 12.04 Firefox 18.0.1
<malin> jeg kan godt vente i noen minutter :)
<RoyK> http://craphound.com/rotn/download/ <-- tror noen her vil like denne ;)
<blaamann_b570> malin: 2-3 minutter tar det her før den krasjer, men teste nå med Firefox 19 uten krasj så da gidder jeg ikke melde inn bug
<malin> nå har den stått på lenge, 10 minutter eller så, men ikke krasjet
<malin> når rulles firefox 19 ut?
<blaamann_b570> malin: Ok, takk for test. Krasjet på 2 bokser her. 19 kommer snart :-)
<hjd> Firefox 19 is scheduled to be released on February 19, 2013.  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Firefox#Version_19) Generelt slipper de ny versjon hver sjette uke.
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-01
<Mathias> morn
<Mathias> ellers biter jeg!
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> 06:41:14 up 3 days, 23:59,  load average: 4.24, 3.96, 2.82 @ mediesenteret
<IvarB> au da
<Mathias> je
<IvarB> plex?
<Mathias> fint at man kan ssh'e pien :P
<Mathias> slipper jeg å bevege meg en meter
<Mathias> jeg regner også med at en soft reboot er mye bedre for den en bare å nappe ut kontakta
<IvarB>  06:43:01 up 6 days, 20:00,  5 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.06, 0.08
<IvarB> forrige uptime var vel 50 dager ellerno hehe
<Mathias> på hva? pien? :P
<IvarB> nei
<IvarB> dette er en fullblods server ;)
<Mathias> jeg må restarte min enten etter 10 dager eller rundt 20
<Mathias> da blir den sirup
<IvarB> hehe såpass
<Mathias> men 10 dager oppetid på en sak som ikke egentlig er lagd for å være mediesenter er jo bra
<IvarB> joa
<Mathias> og en reboot tar ikke mer enn et minutt :D
<Mathias>  06:45:35 up 55 days, 15:57,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.05, 0.17
<Mathias> på vepsen :D
<RoyK>  
<IvarB>  
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/1168/ :D
<geirha> pax to the resuce!
<geirha> (tar er ikke en standard unix-kommando)
<RoyK> nehei?
 * RoyK kan vanskelig forestille meg noe mer unixete enn tar (og kanskje cpio)
<geirha> det finnes mange forskjellige implementasjoner av tar, som oppfører seg veldig forskjellig, og har forskjellige opsjoner.
<geirha> Noen unix-er har cpio i stedet for tar
<RoyK> ja, det er jo sånn unix er ;)
<RoyK> et lass av forskjeller
<geirha> derfor valgte posix-gjengen å standardisere hverken tar eller cpio, men i stedet en ny kommando, pax, som kan håndtere både cpio- og tar-arkiv
<RoyK> prøv å bruke samme syntax på "ps" på en mac og i linux...
 * RoyK visste ikke om pax før nå
<geirha> En eventuell tar-standard hadde tvunget en haug med unixer til å gjøre store endringer på tar-kommandoen sin. Det hadde ikke blitt pent.
<geirha> RoyK: fungerer bra det, hvis du bruker bsd-syntaksen på begge
<RoyK> joda, men pleier ikke å bruke den :P
<RoyK> RHEL er fine greier - du må ut med en grunnlisens for å få installert skiten, men skal du gjøre noe så überavansert som å lage et filsystem på 20TiB, så støtter ikke e2fstools på distroen 64bit ext4, så da må du bruke xfs
<RoyK> det er bare at xfsprogs ikke følger med, og koster 3200 for "scalable file system"-utvidelsen
<geirha> hihi
<RoyK> tilsvarende om du skal prøve å sette opp gfs2
<RoyK> freeeeeedaaaaaaaag
<Mathias> finito
<Mathias> hmm, får ikke mountet en nfs-share :S
<Mathias> noe fancy gui til det? :P (vil at den kobler seg opp automagisk når jeg er på et bestemt nettverk)
<RoyK> Mathias: tror du kan bruke automount
<RoyK> ikke gui
<Mathias> kan den gå på spesifikke nettverk?
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> men du kan sikkert skripte det opp ganske enkelt
<RoyK> en cron-jobb som sjekker wifi-status osv
<RoyK> tror kanskje det er lettere enn å bruke automount
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-02
<hjd> Hvis noen kjører OS X fra tid til annen (RoyK?), pass på å ikke skrive "File:///" i et tekstfelt http://openradar.appspot.com/13128709  (via HackerNews http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5154648)
<RoyK> oops ;)
<RoyK> hjd: kræsjer ikke her...
<hjd> RoyK: Du prøvde et par forskjellige steder, regner jeg med? Ser ut som det trigges av stavekontroll så det er mulig språk påvirker det også.
<RoyK> joda, prøvde litt forskjellige steder
<RoyK> så også kommentarer der på at det bare gjaldt 10.8 - kjører 10.6 på denne laptoppen (og 10.7 på den andre)
<hjd> Ok. Det høres jo ikke usannsynlig ut at det er en regresjon i nye utgaver fremfor at det er et problem som har vært der i årevis uten at noen har oppdaget det...
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-03
<IvarB> morn
<RoyK> morn
<winb> morgen
<RoyK> oppe før åtte på en søndag, faktisk
<Mathias> morn
<RoyK> morgen
<RoyK> tror jeg må ha meg en ny pi ;)
<Mathias> ja
<RoyK> de nye kommer jo med litt mer minne også
<Mathias> hepp
<Mathias> jepp*
<Mathias> fikk bare sove i 11:30 timer
<RoyK> og så trenger jeg sånn gjennomsiktig plastikkboks laget for dem
<RoyK> dakar
<AndChat|382025> Smadra skjermen på laptopen. Noen som vet hvor jeg får kjøpt sånt i Oslo?
<Mathias> Jo-Erlend_n7: kommer an på hvilken laptop
<malin> Mathias: skulle akkurat til å si det samme
<Mathias> :P
<malin> Mathias: du må spørre meg før du sie sånt. Spørre om jeg har tenkt å si det samme som du tenker
<malin> :P
<Mathias> skal du si det jeg tenker?
<Jo-Erlend_n7> Det er et 11,6" display. Det er standard?
<Jo-Erlend_n7> Er vel bare at det må ha en sånn lvds-tilkobling?
<Mathias> Jo-Erlend_n7: de koblingene varierer fra produsent til modell
<RoyK> AndChat|382025: digitalimpuls.no har et greit tilbud for ny skjerm
<AndChat|382025> Røyk: finner det ikke?
<AndChat|382025> Mange bannere jeg ikke får sett, fordi chrome for android ikke støtter tillegget.
<AndChat|382025> Men det er OK. Ikke noe hastverk uansett. Kan stikke innom i morgen.
<RoyK> http://www.digitalimpuls.no/Kundesenter/knustskjermlaptop.aspx
<Aeyoun> Gjelder ikke om du må bytte MAC-adresse på nettverkskortet.
 * RoyK aner ikke hva Aeyoun babla om...
<malin> sikkert at man ikke får bytta skjerm om man endrer mac-adresse på nettverkskortet, noe som gir null mening
<malin> :p
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> irc tourettes?
<Mathias> ircrettes
<RoyK> touircettes, tror jeg
<RoyK> touriercs
<RoyK> touwtf
<malin> kan man få tap på linja eller lagging etc om man spiller av en video fra en ekstern harddisk med veeldig lang usb-kabel som er skjøtet medflere for å få ekstra lang kabel?
<malin> sluttet å hakke på video etter fjerneing av en av kablene
<f00f-> ja
<f00f-> du kan vel få mye korrupsjon på dataen, og masse retransmissions vil føre til bufferunderrun
<f00f-> spesielt når kablene ikke er skjermet
<f00f-> elektromagnetisk støy fra andre kabler, strømkilder og lignende vil nok flippe et par bits her og der
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-27
<Malinux> Er det ikke sånne nedtellingsbokser lengere? Jeg vil oppdagtere nedtellingsboksen på nettsiden min, så den teller ned til 14.04
<Mathias> timeanddate har vel noen du kan lage :P
<carestad> Noen som har litt peiling på iptables som kunne hjulpet meg med å styre utgående porter fra trådløs ruter til en klient på lokalnettet?
<carestad> Altså, hvis en klient skal surfe en nettside på port 443 (https) så vil jeg at den requesten heller skal rutes gjennom en annen klient på lokalnettet, som da kjører mitmproxy og plukker det opp
<carestad> Om det ble forståelig. Nettverksterminologi er ikke min sterkeste side :p
<carestad> Er på hjemmeruter (dd-wrt) og til sniffing på egne pakker på iphonen min, selvfølgelig. Funker om jeg setter opp et ad-hoc på laptopen og gjør det direkte på den og, men vil altså prøve å gjøre det via den trådløse ruteren
<Malinux> Mathias: kanskje det. Jeg er ikke helt stødig på å mekke ting fra bunnen :S
<Mathias> når slippes den ut?
<Malinux> carestad: Det der er litt beoynd hva jeg kan, men skal ikke se bort i fra at noen andre her vet mer
<Malinux> Mathias: skulle google ubuntu release date, også begynte jeg å skrive mathias :S :p
<Mathias> haha
<Malinux> 17th april 2014
<Mathias> http://ma.thsterk.net/1e34NtP noe sånt-ish? :P
<carestad> Malinux: ok, ja, hadde satt pris på det i så fall, men er kanskje litt sent på dagen
<Mathias> skal gå an å endre ganske mye på den
<Malinux> carestad: man får se :) Det står i alle fall at vi må være tålmodige og vente på svar :)
<Mathias> carestad: skal være noe forward greier iirc
<Malinux> jeg kommer ikke på noen, men kanskje RoyK vet noe om det
<Malinux> så da kommer jeg jo på noen :p
<Mathias> carestad: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-redirecting-network-traffic-to-a-new-ip-using-iptables/
<Mathias> noe i den duren?
<Malinux> Mathias: oi, det så kult ut. kan man få det som et lite vindu på hjemmessiden? nå tror jeg vel ikke akkurat at nettsiden min er hyppig besøkt da
<Mathias> http://www.timeanddate.com/clocks/freecountdown.html
<carestad> Mathias: ikke helt tror jeg. Den der tar vel for seg å sende innkommende trafikk videre til en annen (ny) server, mens jeg ser etter å snoke på _utgående_ trafikk
<Mathias> var på feil countdown :p
<Mathias> carestad: skal det inn til routeren først?
<carestad> jepp
<carestad> mobiltelefon og laptop er bak samme trådløse ruter, trafikk fra telefonen og ut mot port 443 (og ev. 80) er hva jeg vil styre via laptopen på samme lokalnett
<carestad> på en måte som gjør det mulig å se på trafikken i wireshark eller lignende
<Mathias> ah
<Mathias> ARP-spoofing funker konge til det da ;P
<Mathias> setter maskinen din som gateway for andre ting
<carestad> tjaaa, om det hadde fungert så
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-29
<dr0> Hei, har litt problemer med lyden min. Har brukt alsa og kjører på debian jessie
<Malinux> hvilket problem har du?
<dr0> Malinux: Hei :) Ingen lyd ut av høytaleren da.
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> har du alsamixer ?
<dr0> mhm
<Malinux> og der er ingenting mutet?
<dr0> Tror ikke det, har satt "Auto mute" til disable og alle de andre er grønne
<dr0> Er de ikke-mutet når de er grønne med to 0 inni?
<Dry_Lips> dr0: hvis du er på Debian er du velkommen til å idle i #debian-no
<dr0> Dry_Lips: Takk for det
<dr0> lol
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-30
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-01
<Malinux> logget meg inn som gjest på en samba-share. Problemet nå er at jeg ikke ønsker å logge meg inn som gjest mer, men jeg vet ikke hvordan jeg logger ut igjen
<Malinux> dette er nautilus
<hjd> Malinux: Koblet til gjennom nautilus, dvs koble til tjener i menyen ikke sant?
<Malinux> nei, jeg klikket browse nettwork
<Malinux> og da jeg koblet meg til en av maskinene, så valgte jeg gjesteinnlogging.
<Malinux> neste gang jeg kobler meg mot samme maskin, får jeg ikke lengere spørsmål om måten jeg vil logge inn på
<Malinux> for jeg må visst logge meg inn og da ikke som gjest :)
<hjd> Uansett i nautilus på venstresiden så er det en liste med områder/disker/osv. Mener å huske at hvis du høyreklikker der kan du velge koble fra. Etter det kan du logge inn på nytt igjen
<hjd> Eller husker den hva du har logget inn som tidligere?
<Malinux> ja, men det er vel bare om jeg har montert opp maskinen som en disk?
<Malinux> det dukker nemlig ikke opp noe mer på venstre side
<Malinux> eller vent litt, nå gjør det det, når jeg går inn i mappen. skal høyreklikke og se hva den sier jeg
<Malinux> tja, jeg kunne avmontere ah, nå dukket det opp :)
<Malinux> takk :)
<Malinux> nei :S det var på en mappe innenfor der igjen :S
<Malinux> ser ut som jeg må gå på fil og connect to server og gå dne veien for å spesifisere
<Malinux> :S windows shares :S :S :S
<Mathias> nfs <3
<Malinux> ja... det er en grunn til at jeg hater samba
<Malinux> nå f.eks. kopierer jeg en fil fra den andre maskinen med 500KB/s
<Malinux> med nfs, ville det tatt maks 5 minutter å kopiere denne fila på ca 5GB
<RoyK> Malinux: høres litt rart ut - vi bruker jo samba på jobb med ~2k samtidige brukere, og det går jo ikke akkurat tregt
<Malinux> ok. Det er i alle fall treigt her. Jeg aner ikke hva årssaken er
<Malinux> men dette er trådløst
<Malinux> nå vet jeg ikke hva overføringshastigheten er, da jeg ikke får opp den indikatoren :S
<RoyK> prøv med rsync eller noe
<RoyK> den har jo veldig god indikator for sånt
<Malinux> hvordan rsyncer jeg fra et samba-share?
<RoyK> er jo bare å montere sharet et sted og rsynce derfra
<Malinux> jeg kan jo sikkert prøve rsync, men jeg får ikke slått av overføringen som foregår, da guiet forsvant
<Malinux> og hvor skal jeg montere sharet?
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> spiller ingen rolle
<RoyK> om guiet forsvant, så stoppa nok overføringa også
<RoyK> du kan jo evt restarte samba for å drepe forbindelsen
<Malinux> hjalp ikke  å trykke show copy dialog
<Malinux> nei, det er et ikon på doken
<Malinux> som symboliserer at det er en overføring
<Malinux> var visst en cancel der, men dritt at jeg ikke kan se :S
<Malinux> ok. da kan jeg prøve å montere samba-share
<Mathias> Malinux: og du er sikker på at den ikke har gjemt seg på skrivebordet?
<Malinux> hvordan gjør jeg det?
<Malinux> Mathias: eh? ja. jeg kan ikke se noen overføring på skrivebordet
<RoyK> Malinux: når du kobler til et samba-share fra GUI, så monteres det
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> bare skriv 'mount' eller 'df' eller noe for å få en oversikt
<Malinux> ingen av de viser samba-sharet. Det vises til venstre i nautilus
<RoyK> hm...
<RoyK> mount -t cifs ...
<RoyK> burde funke
<Malinux> mount -t cifs gir ingen output
<RoyK> nei, tenkte mer på mount -t smb //ip.ad.dre.sse/share /et/sted
<Malinux> ellereskal jeg skrive: mount -t cifs ...
<Malinux> ok, det stod det ikke
<RoyK> du må nok ha med brukernavn og passord også med mindre det er åpent for anonym tilgang
<Malinux> men jeg kan jo prøve det
<RoyK> (mente det med ...)
<Malinux> det må være med brukernavn + passord
<RoyK> forresten
<RoyK> -t cifs
<RoyK> ikke smb
<RoyK> smb er utdatert - min feil
<Malinux> ny linje
<dr0> skandix: ping?
<Malinux> jeg må ha kommadnoen på nytt
<Malinux> men riktig
<RoyK> skal se om jeg finner noe...
<RoyK> se mount.ifs
<RoyK> se mount.cifs
<RoyK> husker ikke i farta
<RoyK> du trenger apt-get install cifs-utils også
<Malinux> ser ut som man slenger med en user= og en password?
<Malinux> eh, password=
<Malinux> takk, skal prøve det
<RoyK> oki
<Malinux> feilmelding
<Malinux> Couldn't chdir to password=<passord>: No such file or directory
<RoyK> hva er kommandoen du bruker?
<Malinux> sudo mount -t cifs afp://Administrators-Mac-mini.local/admin/ -o user=admin password=<passordet som jeg skrev inn>
<RoyK> mount -t cifs //salina.hioa.no/roysk /mnt/ -o user=roysk,pass=xxx,dom=ada
<RoyK> funka fint
<RoyK> og afp er jo ikke cifs, da :)
<RoyK> da må du bruke afp-montering
<Malinux> oki, jeg har nada snøring på samba
<RoyK> afp == apple file protocol
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> ikke relatert til samba
<Malinux> men hva er dom=ada ?
<RoyK> forteller at domene den skal logge på, heter ada
<RoyK> domenet, evt
<Malinux> men jeg kan koble meg til med windows shares i ubuntu
<Malinux> merkelig
<Malinux> men jegn aer ikke hva domenet er her
<RoyK> du har nok ikke domene
<RoyK> det brukes jo bare på større installasjoner
<RoyK> men om det ikke er AFP, så kan du jo bare prøve med CIFS
<RoyK> kan jo hende mac-en støtter begge
<Malinux> det er jo afp i den andre enden. Jeg kobler meg til en mac
<Malinux> derav navnet: Administrators-Mac-mini
<RoyK> da er det nok det du kobler deg til fra GUIet også
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> men det går suppetreigt
<RoyK> AFP != CIFS, de er ikke i nærheten av kompatible
<Malinux> og jeg får ikke til å koble meg til med cli
<RoyK> du må nok skru på ssh
<RoyK> på mac-en
<Malinux> ok, men når jeg trykker browse network i ubuntu, så får jeg opp apple-shares også
<Malinux> og om vi er windows + ubuntu + linux-maskiner sammen, så dukker alle opp på samme sted
<Malinux> hvordan skrur man på ssh på en mac?
<RoyK> gjetter at GUIet bare viser det sånn
<RoyK> systemvalg / deling / ekstern pålogging
<Malinux> oki, men det går i alle fall å overføre filer mellom windows + mac, windows + linux, mac + linux, osv
<RoyK> ser ut som om mac-en min også kjører samba om jeg skrur på fildeling
<RoyK> så prøv med cifs
<Malinux> men jeg aner ikke hva jeg skal skrive inn for domene.
<Malinux> WORKGROUP?
<RoyK> ikke ta med dom=
<Malinux> har prøvdu ten dom
<RoyK> Malinux: ?
<Malinux> ja?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855631/
<RoyK> du må jo angi hvor du vil montere den også ;)
<RoyK> sudo mount -t cifs //Administrators-Mac-mini.local/admin/ -o user=admin,pass=<passordet>
<RoyK> sudo mount -t cifs //Administrators-Mac-mini.local/admin/ -o user=admin,pass=<passordet> /et/sted
<RoyK> tror kanskje du bør bytte adminpassordet ditt også, nå som du har lagt det ut på pastebin ;)
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> faen
<RoyK> quite so ;)
<Malinux> trodde jeg fjernet det :S
<Malinux> men har jo postet ouputten to ganger
<Malinux> men da blir nok passordet endret nå ser det ut til
<RoyK> fikk du til å montere?
<Malinux> har ikke prøvd enda. venter til det er kommet et nytt passord
<Malinux> nå får jeg: Unable to find suitable address.
<RoyK> prøv ping Administrators-Mac-mini.local
<RoyK> sannsynligvis har du ikke noe dns, så da er det andre ting som finner navnet fra GUIet
<RoyK> zeroconfig, sannsynligvis
<Malinux> jeg får pinget den
<Malinux> kanskje jeg bør bruke ip-en og ikke domenenavnet eller hva det heter, når jeg monterer?
<RoyK> kan du montere med å bruke ip-adressen?
<Mathias> prøv
<Malinux> prøver, men samme feilmelding :S
<RoyK> pastebin?
<Mathias> prøv hardere, hihi
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855682/
<Malinux> Mathias: hvilket flag er det da? :p
<Malinux> --harder -h Prøv hardere. Bruk dette flagget om ting ikke virker. Øker sjangsen på at det virker med hele 50%
<RoyK> syntaksen ser jo riktig ut - og /mnt/samba finnes?
<RoyK> uansett kan du jo bruke sshfs om du skrur på ssh på mac-en
<Malinux> den finnes ja
<Malinux> ja. Jeg kan jo prøve å sette på ssh i stedet da
<Malinux> det funker jo ofte med en gang
<RoyK> ting over ssh pleier å være rimelig uproblematiske
<Malinux> ja, men farten er den samme sakte
<RoyK> :(
<RoyK> hva med rsync? burde funke fint over ssh
<Malinux> jeg kan jo prøve rsync og sjekke
<Malinux> det går noe raskere. rundt 800KB/s
<Malinux> merkelig
<Malinux> det er jo 54g her
<RoyK> sjekk om det er mange nett rundt deg på den kanalen nettet dit bruker
<RoyK> nettet *ditt*
<Malinux> nettopp byttet til kanaler som få bruker
<Malinux> deter 2.4Ghzher
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> dette går gjennom en Apple Airport :S
<RoyK> merkelig at det skal gå såpass tregt, da
<Malinux> hvor man må ha spesialmacsoftware for å komfe
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> hva sier en "top" på mac-en?
<Malinux> skal vi se
<Malinux> jeg er litt bortskjemt med htop jeg
<Malinux> men ingenting ser ut til å bruke mye cpu
<RoyK> port install htop? ;)
<Malinux> tihi, om det funker
<Malinux> har ikke port der
<Malinux> hvordan kan jeg installere det cli-way?
<RoyK> ser ut som om du må ta det fra GUIet http://www.macports.org/install.php
<Malinux> damn
<RoyK> http://brew.sh/ er et annet alternativ
<RoyK> installerbart fra kommandolinja
<Malinux> se der ja :)
<RoyK> http://tedwise.com/2010/08/28/homebrew-vs-macports/
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855936/
<Malinux> mulig den installerte htop, men når jeg kjører htop etterpå, så får jeg command not found
<Malinux> det ironiske er at det går så tregt internt her, at det lagger litt i terminalen.
<Malinux> men ssh-forbindelsen til serveren min  lagger ikke
<Malinux> jeg mangler visst noe commandline-tools
<RoyK> xcode-select: Error: No Xcode is selected. Use xcode-select -switch /Applications/Xcode.app to select /Applications/Xcode.app, or see the xcode-select manpage (man xcode-select) for further information.
<Malinux> men trenger brukernavn og passord for å logge meg inn der
<RoyK> Warning: No developer tools installed.
<RoyK> da har du ikke kompilator
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> noe som er litt kjekt å ha i sånne sammenhenger ;)
<Malinux> hvordan installerer jeg det via cli?
<RoyK> tror ikke du får installert xcode fra kommandolinja
<RoyK> men du har da bruker på maskina?
<Malinux> hari kke min egen bruker på maskinen nei
<Malinux> men jeg kan sikkert installere det gui-way da
<RoyK> du må jo ha det for å få logga på med ssh
<Malinux> ja. jeg har jo brukernavnet og passordet for å gjøre det
<RoyK> ja, prøv med dem
<Malinux> det er et spørsmål om hvorvidt man må behøve å lette på stumpen eller ikke
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> mye er enkelt med OS X når du først har fått på plass de sentrale tinga
<Malinux> Mosjon er som kjent usunt.... (Skriver Udde)
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux> ja, men at man må bruke gui, det er jo helt sykt, men men, jeg skal prøve å få installert xcode-saken der jeg
<RoyK> da kan du evt ta ports samtidig
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> glem det
<RoyK> tror ikke det er så lurt å bruke homebrew og ports samtidig
<Malinux> jeg tror jeg har en ide om hvorfor ting går så sakte
<RoyK> ok?
<Malinux> macen jeg laster ned fra, er koblet til la oss si. hovedrouteren. jeg er koblet til en airport som igjen er trådløst koblet til hovedrouteren
<Malinux> prøer å koble meg til samme router som macen jeg kobler meg til, så kan vi se
<RoyK> har du flere?
<Malinux> nei, det gikk ikke raskere.
<Malinux> Det er type 2-3 airporter her tror jeg.
<Malinux> 2 er det + en router
<Malinux> det gikk i alle fall ikke noe raskere nå
<RoyK> hva slags hastighet får du mot nettet ellers? er joe en dullion testmotorer der ute
<Malinux> akkurat nå får jeg dette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856135/
<Malinux> er vel 10Mbit ned her ish og opp er det nok ikke rare greiene
<Malinux> ca 1 Mbit tenker jeg
<RoyK> speedtest-cli - den kjente jeg ikke til :)
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856154/
<RoyK> får ikke 60Mbps ut av ting når det går via 802.11n
<RoyK> hvor mye fikk du mot mac-en igjen? 800MB/s?
<RoyK> det er jo nærmere 7Mbps, så vil tro at 802.11g kanskje er flaskehalsen. kan du prøve med kabel?
<RoyK> 802.11g har jo en teoretisk grense på 54Mbps, men du får aldri så mye
<dr0> Burde funke dette? http://sprunge.us/ARaf
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg får KB/s
<Malinux> ikke MB/s
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> jeg får maks 800
<Malinux> nå har den droppet til 100 og noe
<Malinux> for å instalere speedtest-cli
<Malinux> sudo apt-get install python-pip
<Malinux> sudo pip install speedtest-cli
<RoyK> min feil - 800kB/s er jo ~7Mbps
<Malinux> veldig kult tips i alle fall
<RoyK> Malinux: ja, eller easy_install
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> driver å laster ned comand line tools, men lastet ned en versjon som var for ny
<RoyK> dr0: ser riktig ut
<Malinux> er visst 10.7.5 på den mac-minien
<RoyK> er vel samma som jeg har på jobb-mac-en, tror jeg
<dr0> RoyK: Det funka etter at jeg hadde kjørt dhclient, men fikk samme IP
<dr0> ip route er fortsatt det samme
<dr0> Kjøre iftop på begge interfacene kanskje?
<RoyK> dr0: dhclient vil nok bruke den med lavest "weight", så ja, du får samme ip
<dr0> Det ruta med lavest er mest brukt?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> med mindre jeg har misforstått noe :P
<dr0> Ok. Nå satte jeg likevekt, men kan ikke se noe trafikk på det andre interfacet
<RoyK> ok...
<dr0> Enda jeg åpna flere nye websider
<RoyK> vet ikke - har ikke prøvd det der
<dr0> MÃ¥ jo bruke antenna til no :P
<RoyK> hehe
<dr0> Ser ikke ut til at noe blir avbrutt av å kjøre dhclient på det andre interfacet
<RoyK> ok
<dr0> :)
<dr0> Skal sjekke hvordan det oppfører seg i rtorrent
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> hvem er user2327 ?
<Mathias> user2327, duh
<Malinux> user 2327 er brukeren etter bruker 2326 vel
<Malinux> er det mulig å synce f.eks. en minecraftserver, slik at begge er i sync, men ligger på to forskjellige servere?
<Malinux> jeg har en minecraft-server hjemme hos meg selv
<Malinux> veninna mi vil sette opp ubuntu-server
<Malinux> med minecraft-server
<Malinux> men vi vil jo bygge på samme kartet
<Mathias> Malinux: de kan ikke kjøre samtidig
<Mathias> med mindre man vil at helvetet skal bryte løs
<RoyK> kan ikke sånne servere jobbe sammen?
<RoyK> type - ei klynge eller noe?
<Mathias> nope
<Malinux> ah, så det er helt umulig?
<Mathias> er ikke helt umulig
<Malinux> ok :( snufs... buhu
<Malinux> ikke? :D
<Malinux> Malin glad igjen :D :D :D
<Mathias> da må du sette opp et cluster, og kjøre den der
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> så da får jeg finne ut hvordan jeg setter opp et cluster :)
<RoyK> klynger finnes i alle varianter
<Mathias> Malinux: men de bør helst ha minimalt med ping til hverandre
<Mathias> og mistenker at veldig interessante ting vil skje med tickraten
<winb> Skjønner ikke dette med minecraft. Det ser kjedelig ut
<Malinux> winb: tja, det er veldig morro i creative-mode i alle fall :)
<Malinux> har laget noen skyskrapere og sånt der :D skøy
<Mathias> mest morro med modpacks :p
<winb> zzzz
<winb> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-02
<qwebirc42378> kan jeg spørre om teknisk hjelp her inne? mvh Magnus
<qwebirc42378> har ubuntu 13.10 på en liten samsung. Synes det er et veldig bra os. Men har litt problemer med wifi som er ustabilt.
<Mathias> bruker du drivere fra ubuntu eller fra produsent?
<qwebirc42378> takk for svar!
<Mathias> (sjekk i software & updates)
<qwebirc42378> mener jeg haket av for "fra produsent" i installasjonsprosessen, skal sjekke
<qwebirc42378> hva skal jeg se etter?
<qwebirc42378> under "annen programvare"
<qwebirc42378> er uavhengig og uavhengig (klidekode),samt opera haket av
<qwebirc42378> de andre ikke
<qwebirc42378> under" programvare for ubuntu" er de fire øverste haket av
<Mathias> er under additional drivers :p
<Mathias> aner ikke hva den heter på norsk :p
<qwebirc42378> fant det nå. alternative drivere
<qwebirc42378> "enheten bruker en alternativ driver"
<qwebirc42378> også er det haket av for "broadcom 802.xxxxxx"
<Mathias> hva heter nettverkskortet?
<qwebirc42378> hele teksten er "trådløs driverklilde fra bcmwl-kernel-source (produsenteid programvare)
<qwebirc42378> hvordan finner jeg navn på nettverkskort?
<Mathias> prøv "lspci | grep Network"
<qwebirc42378> i terminal, sant?
<dr0_> ja
<qwebirc42378> hvordan får jeg til å skrive den vertikale streken?
<qwebirc42378> beklager nybegynnerspørsmål
<dr0> Den er til venstre for 1 på mitt keyboard :P
<Malinux> man bør ikke bekalge nybegynnerspørsmål syntes jeg
<dr0> bekalge!
<dr0> Neida, helt enig :P
<Malinux> men, jeg kan jo beklage at jeg skrev beklage feil :)
<qwebirc42378> hehe
<qwebirc42378> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<qwebirc42378> klarte det
<Malinux> grattis :)
<qwebirc42378> copypaste vettu
<Malinux> Jeg har holdt på ubuntu og linux ca siden 2007, og da er det viktig at jeg husker på at kua har vært ung en gang. Jeg har også vært nybegynner en gang :)
<Malinux> ah, du klarte å få outputten fra terminalen?
<qwebirc42378> flott - takk for forståelse
<Malinux> jepp. Det er jo derfor vi har sånne kanaler og liker å hjelpe folk ;)
<dr0> Veit dere hvorfor sauen går så dårlig?
<Malinux> det kortet der burde foresten virke med å gå veien om drivers/drivere
<Malinux> vet ikke om du kjører norsk eller engelsk språk
<dr0> Jo - fordi den var lam som liten
<qwebirc42378> nprsk
<qwebirc42378> haha
<Malinux> dr0: haha :)
<qwebirc42378> hvordan går jeg veien om driver?
<Malinux> qwebirc42378: du skriver at du heter Magnus. du spiller ikke sjakk tilfeldigvis? :)
<qwebirc42378> nope. not him
<Malinux> okey :)
<qwebirc42378> kortet virker tidvis nå, men det er ofte jeg ikke klarer logge meg på nett, selv om det finner trådløse nett
<qwebirc42378> men ca 50% av gangene går det
<Malinux> man trykker på windows-knappen og søker på driver
<Malinux> så dukker det opp et ikon som ligner noe kretskortgreier
<Malinux> trykk på den
<dr0> Kryptert wlan sikkert?
<Malinux> og se hva som skjer
<Malinux> ah, du har jo lagt inn driveren :$
<Malinux> my bad
<qwebirc42378> av og til kommer jeg ikke på nett selv om jeg klarer logge meg på
<Malinux> noe jeg burde lære meg, er å lese grundigere hva problemet er :$
<Mathias> qwebirc42378: kunne du prøvd "sudo lshw -c network | pastebinit"?
<Malinux> da får du nok ikke ip-adresse i alle fall
<qwebirc42378> oki
<Mathias> har hatt lignende problemer på en annen laptop
<Mathias> men skal spise middag nå, brb
<dr0> Hm .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/368448/13-10-bcm4313-network-problems-after-update
<qwebirc42378> [sudo] password for magnus: Programmet 'pastebinit' finnes i følgende pakker:  * pastebinit  * pastebinit Prøv: sudo apt-get install <valgt pakke>
<Malinux> ah, ja. instaler den med: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dr0> sudo apt-get install curl -y; sudo lshw -c network | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Malinux> pastebinit er et program som automatisk poster til paste.ubuntu.com. Da slipper man å kopiere fra terminalen manuelt :)
<dr0> lshw er kanskje i ubuntu per default?
<Malinux> lshw skal være defualt ja
<Malinux> problemet er at pastebinit ikke er
<Malinux> men ikke et større problem enn at det lett kan installeres :)
<qwebirc42378> flott - tusen takk for hjelp. forsøker reboote nå
<Malinux> bare hyggelig :) kom gjerne innom igjen og fortell hvordan det gikk :)
<qwebirc48529> Hei! Jeg ba om litt hjelp her inne for en stund siden, og fikk denne løsningen på problemet mitt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/368448/13-10-bcm4313-network-problems-after-update
<qwebirc48529> men nå virker ikke det tårdløse nettet mitt i det hele tatt
<Malinux> da må vi prøve å gjennopplive det fra de døde
<qwebirc48529> tusen takk ! fikk dette svaret da jeg forsøkte kommandoen
<qwebirc48529> sudo modprobe -rv wl
<qwebirc48529> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<Malinux> qwebirc48529: Kan du prøve dette? Ligner på samme problemet http://askubuntu.com/questions/223900/why-has-wireless-disappeared-after-my-12-10-upgrade
<qwebirc48529> tusen takk for det. her er resultatet: magnus@magnus-305U1A:~$ sudo modprobe -rv wl [sudo] password for magnus:  FATAL: Module wl not found. magnus@magnus-305U1A:~$ ^C magnus@magnus-305U1A:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic linux-headers-`uname -r` Leser pakkelister ... Ferdig Skaper oversikt over avhengighetsforhold        Leser tilstandsinformasjon ... Ferdig    Følgende pakke ble automatisk installe
<Mathias> qwebirc48529: for lengere pastes (altså, over en linje eller to), bruke pastebin ellernoe ;P
<dr0> Mathias: Liker at du anbefaler sprunge og sånt :P
<qwebirc70851> hei Malinux! nå funka det - tusen takk skal du ha!!
<Malinux> qwebirc70851: så kult :D
<Malinux> håper det virker etter en reboot også
<Malinux> og bare hyggelig.
<qwebirc70851> har reboota
<Malinux> så fin fint det der gikk :)
<Malinux> hadde vært kos om han ville henge her :)
<dr0> Malinux: Du skulle brukt litt lenger til på å hjelpe han, så kanskje han hadde blitt litt lenger
<dr0> Kanskje bare rebooter
<Malinux> dr0: ja...
<Malinux> han hadde reboota sa han
<emma> hi
<emma> is anyone here?
<skandix> yea.
<qwebirc29176> hei
<qwebirc29176> hello
<qwebirc29176> kan jeg spørre om noe?
<skandix> mkay
<qwebirc29176> vet mangen liker arbeidsområde i ubuntu. men hvordan kan man fjerne eller legge til. jeg fikk det til på ubuntu 10 men ikke så lett på denne
<qwebirc29176> eller rett og slett slå av eller på arbeidsområde
<qwebirc29176> arbeidområde er flere skrivebord. vis dere ikke forsto hva eg mente
<Mathias> qwebirc29176: system settings > appearance > behavior > enable workspaces
<Mathias> var noe unity-tweak ellernoe for å knote mer med det
<qwebirc29176> et annen spørsmål er hvordan kan eg installere silverlight uten bruk av wine og firefox (windows versjon). sjeldent jeg trenger det. men en del tv-nettsider krever en oppdatert silverlight
<qwebirc29176> eg har norsk instilling på ubuntu
<skandix> qwebirc29176: du kan jo pøve dette http://mono-project.com/Moonlight
<qwebirc29176> moonlight er lagt ned
<skandix> dayumn
<skandix> qwebirc29176: hmm..
<qwebirc29176> moonlight var et microsoft og novel samarbeid. men den ble ikke oppdatert på lenge. så den var tilsvarende silverlight 3 men nå tror eg silverlight er helt til 8 eller noe
<skandix> hmm.
<qwebirc29176> den manglet noen koder
<skandix> hva med pipelight?
<qwebirc29176> jeg har litt å jobbe med her ser eg. får ikke dette helt til men eg forstår det nok ettervært kankje. en ting til. eg har hatt ubuntu på to forkjellige pcer. den gamle pcen klarte auto mute lyden når jeg koblet til hodetelefoner. mens den andre må eg restarte eller sette i hvilemodus for at den skal auto mute høytalene.
<qwebirc29176> i noen sammenhenger kan det være greit å ha lyden 2 plasser som vis en person i rommet trenger litt mer lyd på ørene
<qwebirc29176> men storsett vil en jo kun ha lyd på ørene og ikke på høytaler når en plugger seg inn
<qwebirc29176> prøvde noe i terminal ( ligna litt på bios) som eg så på youtube. men hadde ikke den samme menyvalget som vist på videoen
<qwebirc29176> noen ideer hva jeg kan gjøre? synes youtube har mangen gode videoer for ubuntu hjelp men dem er ikke alltid helt oppdatert eller helt vellykket for alle
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-26
<qwebirc56039> noob har et kjapt spørsmål ang servere
<qwebirc56039> ingen?
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> bare å spørre
<qwebirc56039> Hei Roy, det er hugo
<RoyK> ah - han kødden som mobba meg i barnehagen? ;)
<RoyK> :D
<qwebirc56039> Skal sette opp  server på gammal Gammal GAMMAL maskin
<RoyK> hvor gammel?
<RoyK> 32bit?
<qwebirc56039> Og ja, jeg var et rasshøl til godt opp i 20-åra
<RoyK> ikke lenger...
<qwebirc56039> vet ikke noe om bit, lett å finne ut eller?
<qwebirc56039> sikkert rasshøl ennå, men jeg viste ikke om det sjøl før i 20-åra
<qwebirc56039> maskina er ei gammel kontormaskin som kjører ubuntu nå
<qwebirc56039> Hadde lyst tilå sette opp minecraft-server for guttungen
<RoyK> cat /proc/partitions
<RoyK> pastebin den
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RoyK> og finn ut hvor mye minne den har
<RoyK> kjør "free"
<qwebirc56039> faen sliter med at jeg ikke greier å få firefox ned fra fullskjerm
<geirha> F11
<qwebirc56039> når jeg kjører free -m for jeg 1160 når jeg kjører free får jeg 112566
<RoyK> 2GB og et lass med allokert til grafikkortet?
<RoyK> !pastebinit | qwebirc56039
<lubotu3> qwebirc56039: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<qwebirc56039> Det jeg lurte på var egentlig, det finnes jo "lettere" ubuntuer (feks Kubuntu). finnes det noe tilsvarende i servere?
<RoyK> qwebirc56039: spørs jo hva du skal med skiten - en server har normalt ikke gui - det sparer mye minne
<qwebirc56039> Ja det er vel kanskje det somvar forskjellen på de forskjellige ubuntuene ja...
<qwebirc56039> Da kan det jo være verdt et forsøk da
<RoyK> qwebirc56039: det er omtrent null forskjell på ubuntu-varianter når du ikke har gui
<qwebirc56039> jeg laster ned server og kjører en liten installering.Jeg regner med det er like lett som å installere vanlig ubuntu?
<RoyK> jau
<qwebirc56039> tøft.
<RoyK> du skal bare gruse disken du har og legge inn noe nytt
<qwebirc56039> tusen takk mann
<RoyK> men det blir i tekstmodus
<qwebirc56039> null stress
<RoyK> last ned en LTS
<RoyK> 14.04 er den siste
<RoyK> (eller kjør debian)
<qwebirc56039> off-topic. Jeg og Alex vurderer å begynne å mekke nede på bitraf en dag i uka, er du innom der på faste dager?
<qwebirc56039> er debian lettere?
<RoyK> stort sett det samme
<RoyK> debian er bare mer konservativt
<RoyK> ISS (den greia som snurrer rundt over oss) kjører debian
<RoyK> fordi det bare funker
<qwebirc56039> så ikkeno fro en venstrevridd jævel?
<RoyK> jo ;)
<RoyK> jeg bruker debian på server når jeg kan
<qwebirc56039> Jammen du er jo pro
<RoyK> ja..
<RoyK> Malinux er ikke heeeeelt pro, men hun bruker debian, hun også
<RoyK> på server er ikke størrelskjen forskjell
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> på server er ikke størrelskjen så forskjellig
<qwebirc56039> Jeg sitter jo stort sett og skriver avskrift fra diverse suspecte forum rett inn i terminalen uten å skjønne hva det betyr
<RoyK> qwebirc56039: du kan begynne med å installere server og så kjøre sudo rm -rf /, så lærer du raskt hvorfor du *ikke* skal gjøre det
<RoyK> ;)
<qwebirc56039> googler
<qwebirc56039> aaaaa I see
<qwebirc56039> argh finnes det ikke minnepinne-ferdig server-innstaller til nedlasting?
<RoyK> letteste er vel å hente ned iso og bruke usb creator fra linux eller windows
<RoyK> debian kan du dd-e rett på minnepinnen
<RoyK> qwebirc56039: hvis du bare skal ha en stabil server, prøv debian
<RoyK> qwebirc56039: funker som fjell
<qwebirc56039> OK prøver ubuntu nå i natt, og debian i morra hvis jeg møter på skjær i sjøen
<RoyK> qwebirc56039: for server, bare kjør debian
<RoyK> færre skjær i sjøen der
<qwebirc56039> OK da, strengeRoy
<RoyK> qwebirc56039: 20 år siden jeg satte opp linux først, så jeg har forstått litt ;)
<qwebirc56039> Hihi... Jeg begynte å skrive hihi cirka 3 sekunder etter forrige post. den er ikke så kjapp den gamle boksen her...
<DrStrangeRoy> X-ting krever mye minne
<DrStrangeRoy> linux uten X, krever normalt ikke så mye
<Guest97496> Hugo her også. Skrur av browseren på gamlekassa, siden den ikke kan multitaske
<DrStrangeRoy> Guest97496: takk for hint om nytt nick :D
<DrStrangeRoy> dere får hilse hugo god natt hvis han ramler innom igjen
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-27
<Malinux> DrStrangeRoy faktisk :)
<carestad> hm, noen som vet når ulimit-konfigen blir lest?
<carestad> har et par ting som kjøres i rc.local som tilsynelatende ikke tar i bruk verdiene satt i /etc/security/limits.conf
<RoyK> carestad: hvis det kjøres som root, kan du jo bare kjøre "ulimit ..." før du kjører programmet...
<RoyK> det vil jo arves av skallet
<RoyK> prøv ellers å unngå rc.local
<RoyK> ta heller å cp /etc/init.d/skeleton /etc/init.d/mintjeneste og endre den og symlink den til /etc/rc2.d/
<RoyK> evt bruk update-rc.d
<RoyK> hvis du er litt moderne :)
<carestad> ja, vet, men dette er gammel skit som "bare er sånn" på ti/hundretalls maskiner
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> *det* er en uting ;)
<carestad> I didn't make the thing ;)
<carestad> men nyere setups er med initscript, ja, så det er forbedring ;)
<RoyK> ...helt til systemd kommer og dasker det i bakhue
<RoyK> ...da er det inn med Devuan :D
<carestad> hirr
<Guest97833> Er det noen som kan hjelpe meg med noen nybegynnerspørsmål?
<Guest97833> sliter med å få ei .jar-fil til ønsket directory på ubuntu-serveren min
<Guest97833> ga opp å prøve å laste den ned via terminalen, og har den nå på en minnepinne. hvordan kan jeg få den derfra til ønsket directory?
<Guest97833> har installer usbmount
 * RoyK er tilbake om en halvtime
<Aeyoun> Dell shipper en ny laptop med Ubuntu. http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/dell-updates-linux-powered-developer-edition-portables-with-m3800-monster/
<RoyK> Aeyoun: ubuntu har jo gjort det før
<RoyK> Aeyoun: bare de dyre kommer med ubuntu, noe som er litt trist
<RoyK> http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/01/highly-critical-ghost-allowing-code-execution-affects-most-linux-systems/
<Aeyoun> RoyK: jupp, men fortsatt nyhetsverdig. ;-)
<RoyK> Aeyoun: den jeg nettopp posta over, er nok litt mer nyhetsverdig :P
<Aeyoun> RoyK: meh. Old news.
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-28
<RoyK> Malinux: ding
<Malinux> RoyK: hei
<RoyK> fikk du ringt butikken?
 * RoyK diverts to #ubuntu-no-offtopic 
<RoyK> Malinux: 256MB på en rpi med openelec? tror det er bittelittegranne lite );
<RoyK> Malinux: kan kjøpe den pi-en av deg om etpar uker, så kan du heller kjøpe deg noe litt nyere
 * RoyK trenger en bitteliten pi til småting
<Malinux> ja, det kunne jo vært noe å kjøpt en nyere versjon ja
<RoyK> ser du får B+ for <300
<RoyK> eller banana pi for 500+
<RoyK> Malinux: hva skal du ha for den gamle?
<Malinux> hm, godt spørsmål. jeg husker ikke en gang hva jeg betlate for den :)
<Malinux> jeg kjøpte den av Aeyoun
<Aeyoun> Dan-dan-daaa!
<Malinux> heisann
 * Aeyoun kikket inn i rommet akkurat i det navnet mitt ble nevnt
<Malinux> de andre snur seg mot døren
<Aeyoun> Jeg har kjøpt en B+ pluss en toterra-eksterndisk nå. Brukes som en liten gitserver.
<RoyK> det fine med sånne smådisker, er at de tryner :D
<RoyK> <-- lagringsnazi
<Malinux> jaha? :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-29
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Det er egentlig bare en front-end. Alt fra den serveren er backup på en annen, i tillegg til at alle klinentene har någenlunde oppdaterte checkouts.
<Aeyoun> front-end, som i "den alene er exposed til det åpne internett"
<AndyOslo> Noen som veit hva slags biblotek libgssglue1 er?
<RoyK> google knows ;)
<AndyOslo> Sier bare at det er et biblotek der, ikke hva det brukes til
<Aeyoun> AndyOslo: libgssglue provides a gssapi interface, but does not implement any gssapi mechanisms itself; instead it calls other gssapi functions (e.g., those provided by MIT Kerberos), depending on the requested mechanism, to do the work.
<Aeyoun> Første treff i Bing.
<AndyOslo> Bruker ikke Bing :) Men takk for hjelpen :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-01
<RaidGhost> Hvordan kan jeg søke etter teksten 10.0.0.11 i alt av filer?
<geirha> find . -type f -exec grep -HFw 10.0.0.11 {} +
<RaidGhost> Ingen treff
<geirha> den søker fra  .  gjelsende katalog
<geirha> Du kan også prøve uten -w, men da kan du få treff på f.eks. 10.0.0.112 og 210.0.0.11 i tillegg
<geirha> RoyK: Joda, jeg skjønte det
<RaidGhost> Fortsatt nada treff.
<geirha> ok, sikker på at det skal være noen treff?
<RaidGhost> Synest det var rart den ikke gav treff fra config filer
<geirha> Du står i /etc ?
<RaidGhost> yes
<Mathsterk> fitteoljedunkjævelskap
<Mathsterk> palle med 6*6*4 dunker, én av de som lekte
<Mathsterk> selvfølgelig var det den som var i midten, NEDERST
<Mathsterk> det var feil kanal, jaja
<RoyK> geirha: du kan jo bare grep -rFw 10.0.0.11 /etc
<geirha> RoyK: Njo, men hvis det finnes andre typer filer enn vanlige filer og kataloger der, kan den bli blokkert
<geirha> Hvis den f.eks. treffer på en fifo
<RoyK> geirha: ikke på ubuntu - redhat har hatt som uvane å slenge sokler og sånt i /etc, men de har ikke noe der å gjøre
<geirha> Ok, da så.
<RoyK> geirha: find /etc/ ! -type f -a ! -type d -a ! -type l
<RoyK> bør ikke returnere noe
<geirha> og forhåpentligvis peker ingen av symlenkene til spesielle filer heller
<RoyK> gjør ikke det på centos7 heller
<RoyK> geirha: slengte på -L og ser at på centos7, så var det én:   1039    0 crw-rw-rw-   1 root     root       1,   3 jan. 26 09:48 /etc/systemd/system/firewalld.service
<RoyK> device, faktisk
<RoyK> u1204 hadde ingen
<geirha> Men uansett, greit å vite hvordan man kombinerer find og grep. Hvis man f.eks. skal søke gjennom /var hvor du er ganske sikker på å finne rare filer
<RoyK> joda
<geirha> s/rare/spesielle/
<RoyK> mhm
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-02
<catopett> Noen våkne her?
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-03
 * ctOS joined #ubuntu-np by accident … I tre dager.
<geirha> SÃ¥ omtrent like mye aktivitet i Nepal som i Norge?
<ctOS> geirha: nei, helt dødt.
<ctOS> Meg og én annen, og de promoterer 10.04. :P
<geirha> Heh :)
<Malinux> ctOS: ubuntu 10.04?
<geirha> LTS
<RoyK> eks-LTS ;)
<ctOS> Much LTS.
<RoyK> sånn gikk-ut-på-dato-for-et-år-siden-lts ;)
<Malinux> 10.04 var støttet frem til 9 mai 2013 på desktop og 30 april 2015 på server, så den er dau
<RoyK> jau...
<RoyK> vi har kjøpt noen forskningsinstitutter og med ett av dem kom det med en webserver en ekstern konsulent hadde satt opp http://paste.debian.net/378300/
<RoyK> (fremdeles i produksjon - *kremt*)
<Malinux> det er ikke en bra ting
<RoyK> ikke veldig...
<geirha> pakkerepoet er vel fortsatt der. Vet ikke når de fjerner det slik at en må bytte til old-releases
<geirha> RoyK: Php involvert?
<Malinux> problemet er jo at den ikke får sikkerhetsoppdateringer
<geirha> php-kode brekker jo gjerne hvis man oppgraderer php-versjon :)
<RoyK> ja... og ja...
<geirha> Så, da er det nok ingen som tør å røre den ^^
<ctOS> PHP brekker da ikke noe mer under oppdatering enn annen kode.
 * RoyK må høre med utviklergjengen om sidene skal flyttes snart eller om maskina må virtualiseres + oppgraderes
<ctOS> Bare å se igjennom hvilke funksjoner som ble deprecated fra en versjon til en annen og grep’e gjennom koden sin om man er bekymret.
<geirha> PHP har da vært ganske notorisk på å brekke bakoverkompatibilitet sammenlignet med andre språk
<ctOS> Py2–3 er da langt verre.
<ctOS> PHP har deprecated en del funksjoner, men det er da også dokumentert og hva som skal erstatte de.
<geirha> joda, men det er jo en major-versjon
<ctOS> De fjernet direkte SQL-integrasjon og flyttet det over i PDO-systemet. Det brakk en del kode. Kan være det du tenker på.
<ctOS> PHP 4–5–6 er jo også store versjonshopp. ;)
 * ctOS kan ikke tro han forsvarer PHP
<ctOS> Om du skal kritisere PHP så kritiser hvordan det ofte dør uten å gi feilmeldinger. :D Dét er langt mer ubehagelig.
<RoyK> ctOS: joda, men php knekker jo på minor-oppdateringer
<RoyK> php er søppel
<ctOS> RoyK: Du har fremdeles problemer med encodingen i meldingene dine. æøå vises som søppel eller spørsmålstegn. Bruker nå Pidgin. (Fjerde IRC-klienten som har problemer med encodingen i meldingene du—og kun du—sender.)
<geirha> æøå
<geirha> RoyK sine bokstaver vises riktig hos meg i weechat-curses
<ctOS> geirha: dine (og alle andres) vises også riktig.
<geirha> Mine skal være WTF-8, kanskje RoyK bruker latent1
<RoyK> bæ
<RoyK> roy@marvin:~$ echo æøåÆØÅ| file -
<RoyK> /dev/stdin: UTF-8 Unicode text
<RoyK> skjønner ikke helt det her .. jeg har da ikke brukt latin1 på flere år
<geirha> hvilken IRC client?
<geirha> kanskje du kjører i en screen som ikke bruker utf-8 eller noe
<RoyK> irssi i screen - åpne nt screen-vindu (ctrl+a c) og
<RoyK> $ echo æøå| file -
<RoyK> /dev/stdin: UTF-8 Unicode text
<RoyK> env sier utf8
<RoyK> alt sier egentlig utfå
<RoyK> utf8
<RoyK> evt
<ctOS> (kl. 14.08 +0100) RoyK: $ echo ???| file -
<ctOS> (kl. 14.06 +0100) RoyK: roy@marvin:~$ echo ??????| file -
<ctOS> (kl. 14.04 +0100) RoyK: b?
<ctOS> Meldinger fra alle andre kommer gjennom helt fint.
 * ctOS har sett det i Konversation, Polari, og nå Pidgin
<Mathsterk> ctOS: ÆØÅæøå?
<ctOS> (kl. 17.12 +0100) Mathsterk: ctOS: ÆØÅæøå?
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-06
<RoyK> hm
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-07
<thiAs> noen her som bruker irssi, som kunne ha hjulpet meg litt?
<thiAs> jeg bruker default theme i irssi
<thiAs> å kunne tenkt meg å hatt "grønne nick"
<thiAs> tror man må endre på noe av dette inni .theme fila
<thiAs> "%W<%n$0$1-%W>%n %|";
<thiAs> der jeg har satt W er for å få hvite < >
<thiAs> kansje jeg må bytte n til G
 * thiAs 
<thiAs> .
<thiAs> ..
<thiAs> fikk grønt nick. men det jeg skriver blir også grønt
<thiAs> bytta til: msgnick = "%W<%G$0$1-%W>%G %|";
<thiAs> å bare mitt eget nick er grønt nå. andre sitt nick er default, men det de skriver blir grønt
<thiAs> brb
<RoyK> thiAs: nickcolor.pl, kanskje?
<thiAs> RoyK: nja. tenkte kansje det beste alternativet hadde vert å redigert theme fila
<thiAs> RoyK: bruker du irssi?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> bruker en lettere modifisert nm.pl til nick-farging
<thiAs> hmm. har du tid til å hjelpe meg å redigere .theme fila mi? hvis jeg linker deg den i dropbox RoyK
<RoyK> har ikke prøvd å modde sånt sjøl, sorry - Mathias veit sikkert meir
<thiAs> RoyK: np :) jeg får høre med han :)
<thiAs> Mathias: join #thailand på norbits. hilight meg :P
<catopett> Hva er forskjellen mellom UBUNTU 15.10 og 16.04?
<catopett> ChanServ #nrrl Cannot kick or deop a network service
<catopett> TOR = The Onion Router
<catopett> Jeg avslutter her og avslutter windows og går til ubuntu
<catopett> Da kjører jeg ubuntu
<RoyK> catopett: forskjellen er en versjon høyere, typisk veldig lite
<RoyK> catopett: det er ikke helt innafor å ringe folk som henger på irc for å be dem om hjelp til å DoSe nettsteder - det er faktisk ganske langt utafor
<Malinux> ddosse?
<catopett> Malinux: DoS
<Malinux> hm
<Malinux> ok
<catopett> Hvilken linux kjører folk her inne?
<RoyK> takktakk
<Mathias> sånn
<Mathias> så holdes banlists i sync med hverandre
<IvarB> var det virkelig nødvendig?
<Mathias> IvarB: gir han en liten timeout
<IvarB> oki
<IvarB> leste resten nå
<Mathias> du ser nå?
<IvarB> mhm
<Mathias> hvem er det som eier ubuntu.no?
<IvarB> Name.......................: ERR.NO AS
<Mathias> tollef fog heen
<IvarB> https://w2.brreg.no/enhet/sok/detalj.jsp?orgnr=998270189
<RoyK> tollef har vel ikke vært aktiv på ei stund
<Mathias> håpte at jeg ikke trengte å banne nick og
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-01
<raidghost> RoyK: Skulle hatt litt hjelp med rebuild av raid
<RoyK> raidghost: bare å spørre, så svarer jeg hvis jeg kan
<RoyK> raidghost: hva har skjedd?
<raidghost> Nei, Jeg prøver å rebuilde raid 5 raidet mitt. med 3 ekstra 4TB disker
<raidghost> men det går så #¤=/"#& treigt.
<raidghost> Prøvde legge til echo 8196 > /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size , endre speed_limit_min fra 1000 til 200000 , speed_limit_max står på 200000
<raidghost> reshape =  6.4% (253819392/3906887168) finish=9106.6min speed=6685K/sec bitmap: 0/30 pages [0KB], 65536KB chunk
<RoyK> pastebin /proc/mdstat
<raidghost> http://pastebin.com/qB5g5zBX
<raidghost> viss du har en raid controller med sånn 8 port PCI-Express liggende. Så er jeg int i kjøpe. :P
<RoyK> tror jeg har 8-port HBA liggende, pci-ex, av eldre type med støtte for opptil 2TB-disker
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng å bruke raid-kontroller
<RoyK> hvor store disker?
<RoyK> og hva gjør systemet ellers?
<raidghost> Det er 4TB disker
<raidghost> Ellers så gjør systemet fint lite annet en litt torren og plex
<raidghost> Jeg er på jakt etter et sata kort med grei lese/skrive hastighet. For sånn ting er nu så har jeg 4 disker på et eget sata kort. Og de 3 siste diskene koblet til hovedkortets sata. Kan være derfor det går treigt. bare en teori, ikke noe jeg vet sikkert i praksis
<RoyK> du kan justere dev.raid.speed_limit_min og dev.raid.speed_limit_max
<RoyK> sysctl-greie
<RoyK> er diskene 7k2 eller 5k4?
<raidghost> Du spør meir en jeg klarer å hente ut av info for øyeblikket :P
<raidghost> Finnes det noe kommando jeg kan kjøre for sjekke info på diskene?
<RoyK> og - bruk raid6 med så mange disker
<RoyK> ta et råd fra en gammel ringrev
<RoyK> så mange og så store disker på raid5 er ikke spesielt smart
<raidghost> Hva skjer om jeg avbryter raidet nu da?
<raidghost> går alt til helvete eller ossen er det?
<raidghost> Er det sånn at dev.raid.speed_limit_min overstyre speed_limit_min og speed_limit_max ?
<RoyK> husk at når en disk tryner, så tar det litt tid før den blir erstatta med mindre du har en online spare
<RoyK> så tar det litt tid - fort vekk en dag - før rebuild er ferdig
<RoyK> raidghost: smartctl -i /dev/sda
<RoyK> f.eks.
<RoyK> for å få info
<raidghost> Jeg hadde 4 4TB disker i raid 5, SOm gav meg 11GB
<raidghost> gikk bort 1 disk til spare
<raidghost> sånn jeg forstår det
<raidghost> 11TB mener jeg
<RoyK> nei, det går bort en disk til paritet
<raidghost> ja, så var det partitet da
<RoyK> spare er hvis du har en sovende disk som venter på at noe skal tryne
<RoyK> med raid-6 har du dobbel paritet
<raidghost> som da gjør at jeg mister enda en disk
<raidghost> ?
<RoyK> så du mister tilsvarende to disker
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> og du kan miste to disker i fart
<RoyK> uten å miste data
<raidghost> Naizse
<raidghost> RoyK: Hvor mye kan jeg justere opp i dev.raid.speed_limit_min ?
<raidghost> og max?
<RoyK> kjør 'sysctl dev.raid.speed_limit_min'
<RoyK> så sysctl -w blah=blah
<raidghost> http://pastebin.com/7rZCDx48
<raidghost> sysctl -w blah=blah var den ikke like gira på kjøre.
<RoyK> altså...
<RoyK> sysctl -w dev.raid.speed_limit_min = 200000
<RoyK> f.eks.
<RoyK> 200k er uansett mer enn du klarer å få ut av de diskene
<RoyK> hva sa smartctl -i om dem?
<RoyK> 200000 == 200000k == 200MB/s - det får du ikke til med de diskene der
<RoyK> angående å stoppe gjenoppbygginga, ikke gjør det
<RoyK> vent til den er ferdig og bygg deretter om til raid5 før du utvider noe filsystem eller pv/lv
<RoyK> raidghost: prøv å stoppe torrent - den genererer masse iops, noe som vil redusere hastighet for gjenoppbygging betraktlig
<RoyK> raidghost: hjalp det på hastigheta? ;)
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-02
<RoyK> raidghost: den kontrolleren din, er det PCI eller PCIex?
<raidghost> RoyK: Det viser seg å være en PCI
<raidghost> og ikkje pciex
<raidghost> Meg og malin fant ut at det er sata 1 kontroller. Diskene mine er Seagate 4TB (5900RPM)
<raidghost> Og nu tusla en til badeland en tur. Preikast;)
<RoyK> det er ikke sata1 som er problemet
<RoyK> det er PCI
<RoyK> 66MB/s *maks*
<RoyK> på hele driten
<RoyK> sånt blir det ikke fest av
<Malinux> jeg trodde at det kunne være problemet, men om det er pci, så blir det jo ikke mye futt
<RoyK> raidghost: kjøp et sånt kort som Malinux foreslo - de bare funker - fort går det óg
<RoyK> 1741101
<gmh> FÃ¥r ikke til nfs shares
<Malinux> gmh: hva har du gjort, og hvilke feilmeldinger får du?
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-03
<RoyK> Malinux: må ikke spørre brukere om feilmeldinger og sånt, da - vær snill! fortell dem Svaret!
<Malinux> RoyK: sorry
<RoyK> "have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<RoyK> burde hatt en bot som kom med den med en gang hvis det kom en ny bruker (ukjent nick) inn og begynte med ei linje med spørsmålstegn
<Malinux> vel, vi kan j være ålrighte med nye folk også?
<Malinux> :s/j/jo/
<gmh> :P
<gmh> Nei er bare meg som ikke blir klok på det.
<gmh> exporterer til spesifikk host som rw, men kan ikke skrive så lenge filene ikke er 777
<gmh> evt får uid og gid til å klaffe :P
<gmh> prøvde v4 men ble ikke klok på det heller
<gmh> er en ReadyNAS jeg deler fra så er litt begrenset til deres "økosystem". Blant annet overskriver OS 6 som det heter både /etc/exports og /etc/idmapd.conf
<geirha> ja, med nfs må du påse at uid og gid er i synk mellom systemene
<gmh> ubuntu begynner på 1000
<gmh> og os6 på 100
<gmh> for vanlige brukere :P
<geirha> lurer på om ikke nfs4 har en mapping basert på navn i stedet for id
<gmh> Ja. Skal registrere meg på forumet deres å skrive en feature request om å implemtere dette, for er ikke særlig fornøyd med å måtte ha 777 for å kunne skrive til nfs.
<geirha> http://serverfault.com/a/632315/285979
<gmh> Fant en annen løsning over v3 hvor du brukte all_squas og annouid og annogid. Siden det er fra hoster internt i nettverket så hadde det ikke gjort meg noe at all trafikk fra "10.0.0.17" blir behandlet som en spesifikk bruker, men som sagt så skriver OS6 over /etc/exports fila for hver minste endring så kortvarig lykke.
<gmh> geirha: Har sett på den ja. Ingen service som heter rpcidmapd, samt at config fila overskrives av systemet. Lenge siden noe så enkelt har frustrert meg så mye :D
<geirha> ifølge kommentarene heter servicen idmapd i ubuntu ...
<geirha> men hvis det bare er én bruker, så kan du jo endre os6-brukeren til å ha uid 1000
<Malinux> det er en bra ting å ikke ville ha 777 for å kunne skrive til noe :) Jeg liker ikke når det kommer frem i diverse forum, eller guider, som løsninger for å få noe til å virke :)
<gmh> geirha: vil det holde med med kun UID, selv om navn og GID ikke stemmer?
<geirha> opprett ei gruppe med samme gid, hvis mulig, og sleng inn brukeren der, så blir det sånn noenlunde brukende ;)
<geirha> så kan du skru på setgid på alle katalogene slik at nye filer får den gruppa
<gmh> Ser ut til å virke det altså, men da må filene eies av den brukeren og gruppen. Det holder ikke at den får read/write file access (acl?) via os6.
<geirha> usikker på hvordan acl fungerer oppi det her
<gmh> også må jeg over på v3
<geirha> men ettersom det vel bare er en bruker og en gruppe, så bør jo setgid holde
<gmh> med v4 fungere ikke dette :P
<RoyK> gmh: du kan fint sette opp zfs-baserte greier med kerberos, så får du skikkelig sikkerhet ;)
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-04
<Ko1ke> jeg har brukt denne guiden: https://jes.sc/kb/rTorrent+ruTorrent-Seedbox-Guide.php
<Ko1ke> men rutorrent will ikke loade i web browseren min
<Ko1ke> jeg har en cisco epc3940L router
<Ko1ke> ganske sikker på at det er den som er problemet iom jeg fulgte guiden slavisk
<Ko1ke> hva må jeg endre i routeren for å få apache og rutorrent til å funke med den routeren
<RoyK> funker det lokalt? på samme subnett?
<Ko1ke> RoyK: jeg fiksa det med "DMZ" :))
<Ko1ke> men nå har jeg ett anna problem
<Ko1ke> men jeg la til .session dir som jeg har tatt backup av fra en anna plass. og nå er alle torrents stuck på pause. husker det skjedde en gang på seedboxen min også. men
<Ko1ke>                  support fiksa det får meg. når jeg spurte hvordan dem fiksa det, så sa han bare at han "restarta torrentsa mine" har prøvd å stoppe dem og trykke start igjen
<Ko1ke> 22:50 < Mathias> men kansje han mente noe anna når han sa han "restarta torrentsa mine"
<Ko1ke> 22:50 < Mathias> så når jeg finner ut hvordan jeg RESTARTER TORRENTSA mine så er alt i orden
<Ko1ke> Malinux: har du vert borti dette?
<Mathias> ingenting fikses med DMZ
<Mathias> Ko1ke: kjør en recheck på dem
<Ko1ke> hjelper ikke
<Ko1ke> fortsatt stuck på pause
<Ko1ke> mange sier jeg skal trykke ^s
<Ko1ke> mener dem ctrl + s
<Ko1ke> ?
<Mathias> ja
<Ko1ke> for det skjer ingen ting når jeg trykker ctrl og s
<Malinux> Ko1ke: hm, kanskje. er det rtorrent?
<Malinux> om ja, du kan jo kjøre en systemctl restart rtorrent.service
<Malinux> mulig det er en slags workaround, men om det har fungert fint før, uten at du har gjort noe med boksen din, så er det jo kanskje ok å gjøre det
#ubuntu-no 2018-01-29
 * RoyK lurer på hvordan raidghost klarer å få sletta superblocks på alle raimedlemmene helt uten videre
<raidghost> eg hakje peiling. har ikkje rørt de superblocksa
<raidghost> Skal innom lasse og hente 8087 kabler , va jo grisebillig ;)
<raidghost> Så får preikast. *Aufiderseen* eller nå korleis det skrivast.
<RoyK> auf Wiedersehen ?
<raidghost> Tror sannelig jeg skal begynne å handle meir hos nextron
<raidghost> superhyggelig han der lasse og han svensken på lageret.
<RoyK> hvilken lasse? det er vel to der ;)
<RoyK> og sjefen heter geir
<RoyK> så lasse og geir er morsomt
<RoyK> Tony (salg-noe og medeier, trur jeg) er vel opprinnelig svensk han også, trur jeg
<Mathias> husker du hvem av dem som var ifra tromsø?
<raidghost> sandstone
<RoyK> Mathias: Tony er fra Tromsø, men han er vel egentlig svenske - trur det van han du snakka med på TG
<RoyK> Mathias: en fyr på størrelse med oss omtrent - hyggelig
<raidghost> En av medarbeiderne til datasenteret hvor jeg har maskin var innom å henta ram:P
<raidghost> Viste seg at dem hadde vist godt samarbeid
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> RoyK: høres rett ut
<Mathias> husket ikke navnet på han før du sa det :P
<RoyK> jeg har ikke et vondt ord å si om nextron
<raidghost> Nei ikke jeg heller. Griselett å finne frem
<raidghost> Skjønner det han sa når "selv med dårlig kastearm skulle han klart å kaste de kablene bort til storo storsenter :P
<RoyK> koster litt mer enn på komplett etc, men det er det ofte verdt
<raidghost> 8087 kablene kosta 300 og noe for 2 stk 90 cm
<RoyK> hehehe
<raidghost> Digital impuls skulle ha 500 kr pr stk
<RoyK> det er jo ikke ille
<raidghost> Deltaco et eller annet da vel å merke
<RoyK> ja, dIs pris er ille
<raidghost> SÃ¥ er vel siste gang jeg handler der
<RoyK> Mathias: jeg tasta litt med tony etter at du fikk den SSD-en
<Mathias> :p
<raidghost> RoyK: er tony på irc altså ? :P
<RoyK> raidghost: trur ikke det - vi tasta vel på fjas
<raidghost> hehehe.. lasse sandstorm prata noe om at det var vanlig å ha raid å legge dem på egne lag
<raidghost> fatta ikkje så mye av det
<raidghost> men fikk vist bedre sikkerhet
<raidghost> flere ben eller nå hva han sa
<raidghost> fatta ikke så mye av det
<RoyK> har du store raid, er det greit å legge dem i lag, ja
<RoyK> 40 disker?
<RoyK> 200?
<raidghost> 200
<raidghost> Han prøvde få meg int i blade greier :P
<raidghost> Han der e SELGER :P
<RoyK> jeg plukka ut noen disker av en dell-greie - 10 år gammel - og stappa den inn i ei linux-maskin for å slette den - den viste at den sto i et raid5 som sto på et raid5 med mdraid
<RoyK> so much for hwraid :þ
<RoyK> joda - han er ivrig
<raidghost> Var hjertelig velkommen innom igjen. kaffe skulle han ha klar
<RoyK> tony er litt greiere å snakke med - si hva du vil ha, så prøver han ikke å selge deg et datasenter
<raidghost> hehehehehehehe
<raidghost> Er tony på lageret?
<raidghost> var en svensk på lageret og en normann
<RoyK> tony er selger, snakker tromsøværing, men bryter bittelitt på svensk
<RoyK> tony har jobba der i 10+ år
<raidghost> Trivelige lokaler
<RoyK> har ikke vært innom der siden de flytta fra sinsen
<raidghost> aah. sinsen ja, var der dem leigde sammen med datasenteret hvor jeg leier nå
<raidghost> dem delte kontorer
<raidghost> Snodige greier denne posten greia. Bestilte fra sandefjord igår. Lastet opp på bil idag. Så MÅ ting innom oslo først, og så tilbake til Asker
<raidghost> unødvendig logistikk :)
<RoyK> tja - litt kløn å stoppe bilen hele tida, kanskje
<raidghost> HÃ¥per bare ikke postnord er verre en posten
<raidghost> Hørt mye rart om postnord og pakker og pakke håndtering og sånt no
<Malinux> Hæ, har Lasse og Geir blitt streite og starta opp hos Nextron? Hva skjer med verden a
<RoyK> hehe - aner ikke - men de er flinke - trur kanskje det er andre lasser og geir ;)
<Mathias> en god selger vet når man kan anbefale masse duppedingser og når man ikke kan :P
<Mathias> og vet at å snakke skit er viktig :D
<RoyK> tony er i hvert fall en som veit å holde kjeft hvis man sier at "tja - jeg trenger bare…"
<raidghost> Kanskje jeg skal ta spørre etter tony neste gang jeg skal handle da
<RoyK> du får hilse ;)
<Mathias> hils ifra meg også :p
<Mathias> men de har vel en stand på TG i år også :P
<Mathias> får se om jeg klarer å knørve ihop den serveren raskest i år :D
<raidghost> Knørve i hop
<raidghost> høres gøy ut.
<raidghost> Har prøvd meg på knørve i hop "ikke fungerende laptop"
<raidghost> Det var gøy
<Mathias> (skru sammen)
<raidghost> Farmor sa alltid " Du må ikkje knørve ihop skjorta di"
<raidghost> Så tydeligvis betyr knørve forskjellig ut fra kor i landet en er
<raidghost> Husker det var ei i telemark som sa, Fy søren kor snål du e, Og eg berre takk skal du f meg ha. Snål betydde søt. det fant eg ut litt seinare:P
<RoyK> heh - det betyr det på noen dialekter :)
<RoyK> alltids gøy med språk/dialekter som er nært relatert - samme ord betyr forskjellige ting
<RoyK> som ei jeg kjente som fikk brev (sånt analogt for 20 år sia eller noe) fra bestemora i sverige som inviterte til åttiårslag, og hun (venninna) svarte at hun ikke hadde anledning til å komme
<RoyK> noe som på svensk betyr omtrent "ser ingen grunn til å komme"
<RoyK> anledning på norsk er jo grunn på engelsk, litt som "må" på norsk er "kan" på dansk/islandsk
<RoyK> kan bli mange interessante misforståelser av sånt ;)
<Malinux> hehe, utrolig at det har vært så fredelig her de siste hundre årene med de andre skandinaverne liksom
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> snart 15T på jotta
<RoyK> de har ikke klaga ennå
#ubuntu-no 2018-01-30
<Mathias> raidghost: knørve, knø sammen
<Mathias> bar jeg som er flink å bruke ord i litt rar kontekst :p
<Mathias> men er jo som regel sånn prosjektene mine starter (og enderľ
<Mathias> )*
<Mathias> er også det den stakkars nextronserveren har vært igjennom, den så ikke veldig glad ut :p
<Malinux> https://forum.openmediavault.org/index.php/Thread/11625-RAID5-Missing-superblocks-after-restart/
<raidghost> SÃ¥ der RoyK har du samme issuet som jeg opplever.
<RoyK> raidghost: opplever eller opplevde?
<raidghost> Opplever
<raidghost> Så våger ikke begynne fylle opp raidet før jeg har fått bannskaps problemet bort
<raidghost> Kanskje jeg skal ta å prøve med gpart /dev/sdX å lage blank GPT
<raidghost> gdisk var jo ikke så dumt verktøy
<raidghost> Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT
<raidghost> http://blog.gnub.net/2009/03/die-gpt-die.html
<RoyK> prøv en dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=1k of=/dev/sdX hvor X er navnet på raiddiskene for så å sette opp skiten på nytt. forresten - har du hatt noe zfs på denne?
<RoyK> hvis du ikke trenger å utvide raidet i framtida (bortsett fra å bytte til større disker, eller vente til de kommer med koden som tillater utvidelser om et års tid eller så), er nok zfs å foretrekke
<RoyK> og hva slags raidnivå?
<RoyK> pastebin mdadm --create ...
<raidghost> fungere ikke
<raidghost> Problem is that GPT records exists in both the beginning AND the end of a disk - so the usual dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yournewdisk count=100 trick won't work.
<raidghost> men ser at det var litt sånn annen kommando det du kom med. så might work;)
<RoyK> raidghost: har du hatt zfs på disse?
<RoyK> mdadm --zero-superblock?
<raidghost> Kan ta å teste den der zero-superblock saken
<raidghost> Nei, diskene har ikke hatt zfs på desse
<raidghost> 8 nye 8TB disker. Som jeg tenkte å slenge opp i raid 6
<raidghost> skal henge opp litt klær så skal jeg prøve den kommandoen du nevnte
<RoyK> foreslår zfs på dem, jeg
<RoyK> zpool create datapoolenmin raidz2 /dev/sd[bcdefghi] # eller noe
<raidghost> holdet med 1 zfs på vserver, prøver å bruke det riktig. md0 e kos i forhold:P
<RoyK> fordelen med zfs er at alt bare virker
<RoyK> ulempa er at det ikke lar seg utvide med flere disker like greit
<RoyK> ikke ennå, i hvert fall, men det er endel som skjer der nå
<RoyK> …og med zfs får du muligheten til å skru på kompresjon (som er så lett at den er dritrask for ting som komprimeres), egne datasett til hver ting du trenger, full sjekksumming og -leging av dårlige data uten at du trenger å tenke på det og diverse annet
<RoyK> zfs er simpelten er ny æra - intet mindre
<IvarB> RoyK: sa ikke du at zfs var ræva for hjemmebrukere fordi du kan ikke utvide raidet etterhvert?
<RoyK> IvarB: jo, men det ser ut til at det er i ferd med å løses, og med 8x8TB, så gjetter jeg at raidghost ikke kommer til å fylle opp skiten den første tida
<RoyK> IvarB: jeg trudde ikke at de skulle få løst det, men etter siste openzfs-konferanse, ble det lagt fram en god del veldig konkrete planer
<raidghost> da er jeg klar for mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=6 --raid-devices=8 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/sdf/ /dev/sdg /dev/sdh /dev/sdi
<RoyK> raidghost: mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=6 --raid-devices=8 /dev/sd{b..i} funker også ;)
<raidghost> Hva har det 1 tallet inni kommandoen å gjøre? :)
<RoyK> IvarB: så jeg er ganske sikker på at jeg kommer til å gå tilbake til zfs så snart den fiksen kommer
<raidghost> FIX? er det noe jeg har gått glipp av;)
<RoyK> raidghost: http://open-zfs.org/w/images/6/68/RAIDZ_Expansion_v2.pdf
<RoyK> raidghost: hva slags ettall?
<raidghost> i den b..1
<RoyK> b..l
<RoyK> som i L
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> b..i
<RoyK> som i bokstaven i (I)
<RoyK> prøv å skrive "/dev/sd{b..i}"
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> echo /dev/sd{b..i}
<RoyK> så ser du at bash utvider det til ei liste
<RoyK> echo /dev/sd{b..z}
<RoyK> trallalla
<raidghost> Høres ut som en eidsvåg låt
<raidghost> :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> raidghost: men igjen - hvis du ikke trur du kommer til å trenge å utvide den der på et år eller noe, kjør zfs
<RoyK> zfs tåler *mye* juling
<raidghost> datasett meg her og datasett meg der :P
<RoyK> zfs create data/home
<RoyK> zfs create data/home/minbruker
<RoyK> er bare å prøve
<RoyK> du har jo tomme disker
<RoyK> og zfs reparerer seg sjøl
<RoyK> det gjør ikke mdraid
<raidghost> men kan en oppleve sånne superblock missing greier
<raidghost> på zfs?
<RoyK> superblokka på zfs er distribuert på flere steder
<raidghost> trodde den var det på mdraid og
<RoyK> har aldri sett at noe har ramla ut
<RoyK> nei
<raidghost> hvilke chuck size e vanlig på mdraid?
<RoyK> chunk
<raidghost> hørt rykter om at driver en med video /bilder så må en bruke øyeste
<RoyK> neida - 256k er vel standard nå og det holder lenge
<RoyK> dvs at den skriver en kvart meg til hver av diskene
<raidghost> 43TB , burde holde en stund:P
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> nettopp derfor jeg foreslår zfs
<raidghost> tester mdraid først nu og ser om det slutte å * seg.
<RoyK> …og fordi zfs ikke trenger en full rebuild av *alt* etter at en disk tryner eller noe
<RoyK> har du 10TB på disk, vil en resilver på zfs bare gå gjennom 10TB
<RoyK> med md, går den gjennom alt, siden md ikke ser filsystemet
<RoyK> og sånt har faktisk litt å si
<raidghost> Kan se om jeg tester det på neste arrey
<raidghost> Først skal alt fra vserver over på mediabox. og så blir det vel kanskje å fikse noen større disker med 7200RPm til vserver
<raidghost> får se.
<RoyK> var det 5k4-disker du hadde nå?
<hawken> hadde vært kult om mdadm kunne ta et bitmap fra filsystemet, såvel som "fetch sector from parity" dersom filsystemet ville ha
<hawken> da kunne man fått separasjon mellom fs og raid uten disse ulempene
<RoyK> hawken: den gjør det
<RoyK> dvs md gjør det under filsystemet
<RoyK> går det en sektor, gjenoppretter den fra paritet
<RoyK> eller
<hawken> ideen blir at filsystemet kunne fortelle mdadm hvilke sektorer som trenger å bli resilvered
<RoyK> den gjenoppretter vel ikke - den leser bare fra paritet
<RoyK> joda, men da trenger man filsystem som integrerer med md
<RoyK> og det finnes ikke
<hawken> skulle likt å sett det skje
<RoyK> du har btrfs, da, men det er vel ikke stabilt på 5+ år
<RoyK> jeg har fulgt btrfs-utviklinga i knappe ti år og det er noen år siden jeg slutta å vente
#ubuntu-no 2018-01-31
<raidghost> RoyK: Som Malinux nevnte, så sies det at det ikke er anbefalt med ext4 på raid større en 16TB, er XFS noe stabilt gull?
<RoyK> ext4 kjører jeg på småting
<RoyK> xfs på resten, hvis jeg ikke bruker zfs, da
<RoyK> xfs er standardfilsystem på rhel/centos fra v7
<RoyK> sjøl på /boot
<raidghost> Er det STUPID å bruke ext4 på et 40TB raid? står at EXT4 er max volume size 16 TiB
<RoyK> ja, det er dumt
<RoyK> ext4 støtter >16TB hvis filsystemet er laga for det
<RoyK> men problemet er når du plutselig må kjøre en fsck og ender opp med at den tar ei uke
<raidghost> hmm. Jeg får ta å sjekke litt da, hva ext4 støtter. Ville jo tro at det er noen TB før man når 16Tib
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> bare bruk xfs
<RoyK> det er safe
<RoyK> du merker ikke forskjellen
<RoyK> og hvis du lager et ext4-fs på 8TiB, kan du ikke utvide det til mer enn 16TiB
<RoyK> det lages med 32bit-pekere, derav grensa
<RoyK> fatter ikke hvorfor du er så redd for ting som xfs og zfs
<raidghost> Er jeg helt på syre nå. 8TIB er vel noe het annet en 8TB
<raidghost> eller så har jeg røykta sokka mine
<RoyK> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tebibyte
<RoyK> det er bare harddiskprodusenter som snakker om TB - alt annet handler om TiB
<RoyK> og kiB og MiB og GiB og PiB og EiB og whatnot
<raidghost> Noe sier meg at det er DERFOR man sitter igjen med annen verdi en TB
<raidghost> Type 1TB er 950GB
<raidghost> Nei. Jeg er på blåbærtur tror jeg.
<RoyK> 1TB er cirka 0,909TiB
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-02
<Malinux> hei izznogooood
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-03
<HydrastaKU8QCE> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  ykimsmyu: trench matsasc ducasse ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<HydrastaKU8QCE> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  xpizvshc: winb vgrd_ izznogooood ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<HydrastaKU8QCE> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  uhkibk: AndyOslo ducasse fayelund ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<IvarB> akkurat ja
<IvarB> blir litt nostalgi når noen bruker irc-botter til å spre telefon-spam med
<IvarB> back to the 90's
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-04
<AndyOslo> IvarB: Ja for vi alle kommer jo til å ringe de nummerne
